# Newest 2016 Hoyt info



## jaredjms

I know many of you have been waiting for the newest info on new bows-- here's some info to tease us a little more:
Flagship carbon and aluminum bows will both have new risers, new cams, limbs, and pocket system
Carbon will have a 31", 34" and 33 turbo
7" brace, 6 on turbo
Aluminum is 30.5", 34, 33 turbo
7" brace, 6 on turbo
Carbon Spyder from 2015 will be available with the new cam system for a 28" AtoA bow called carbon Spyder fx
6 3/4 brace
Charger has a replacement in mid range bow 6 3/4 brace 31 AtoA
All new 36" target bow being introduced
New carbon bow will not be available until December


----------



## jmack73

Can't wait!! Need some pics though!


----------



## Billincamo

Won't see pics or any other information until 10/13 or 10/14. That is when Hoyt reps have their meeting at the Hoyt factory.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Same finish options?


----------



## 573mms

Supposed to be at the shop 15th or 16th. I think instead of buying a new hunting bow and 3d bow this year I'm just going to buy a 34 for both, but gotta see what elite puts out too.


----------



## cordini

I'm still content with my 2014 Carbon models.....


----------



## jaredjms

...and looks like the base cams will have 2" ranges as usual but no need for mods. Charger replacement is 25.5-30"


----------



## jaredjms

realtree xtra for all bows but not sure about the new carbon


----------



## Billincamo

I think we will be lucky to have them at the shop by the 17th. specs and info looked god enough for me to or 32 of them today. The new target bow is 36" axle to axle, 7" brace height, New Riser, New Limb System, and New cam. Also no modules and a 27"-29.5 draw length range on one cam. Should be a little faster then the Pro Edge Elite. Limbs on all the bows are going to be beyond parallel judging by bow press issues.


----------



## bucky0486

Price?


----------



## Billincamo

We won't get prices until after the meeting starts on the 13th. The information on here is all you will find until they release the bows.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Any word on if they are changing up or advancing their finishes?


----------



## INGOZI

I assume these new flagship models are the ones that will require the special press adapter?


----------



## wedjat

Do you have any info on new recurve riser or limbs?


----------



## Boubou

By " new cam" and " turbo" you mean what exactly?
Because turbo is not new. Or the non turbo is new?


----------



## deadduck357

Sounds like the 2015 lineup.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Im keeping fingers crossed for a 34 ata with z5 turbo cam or whatever the new cam is called.


----------



## Mr. October

bucky0486 said:


> Price?


If you have to ask . . .


----------



## ocn

jaredjms said:


> I know many of you have been waiting for the newest info on new bows-- here's some info to tease us a little more:
> Flagship carbon and aluminum bows will both have new risers, new cams, limbs, and pocket system
> Carbon will have a 31", 34" and 33 turbo
> 7" brace, 6 on turbo
> Aluminum is 30.5", 34, 33 turbo
> 7" brace, 6 on turbo
> *Carbon Spyder from 2015 will be available with the new cam system for a 28" AtoA bow called carbon Spyder fx
> 6 3/4 brace*
> Charger has a replacement in mid range bow 6 3/4 brace 31 AtoA
> All new 36" target bow being introduced
> New carbon bow will not be available until December


I bet they are putting the past parallel limbs on the carbon spyder 30


----------



## c5mrr270

jaredjms said:


> I know many of you have been waiting for the newest info on new bows-- here's some info to tease us a little more:
> Flagship carbon and aluminum bows will both have new risers, new cams, limbs, and pocket system
> Carbon will have a 31", 34" and 33 turbo
> 7" brace, 6 on turbo
> Aluminum is 30.5", 34, 33 turbo
> 7" brace, 6 on turbo
> Carbon Spyder from 2015 will be available with the new cam system for a 28" AtoA bow called carbon Spyder fx
> 6 3/4 brace
> Charger has a replacement in mid range bow 6 3/4 brace 31 AtoA
> All new 36" target bow being introduced
> New carbon bow will not be available until December


Hoyt is going big for their 85th anniversary.


----------



## flinginairos

Excited to see them!


----------



## Lakecrisco

This is supposed to be the new EZ press finger system for the 2016 Hoyt bows......interesting.


----------



## flinginairos

Lakecrisco said:


> This is supposed to be the new EZ press finger system for the 2016 Hoyt bows......interesting.


So what exactly is the lower roller arm for?


----------



## Lakecrisco

Who knows. I'm trying to get my mind around not only the rollers, but the vertical fingers above the rollers. I'm tying to picture past parallel limbs sitting in this thing. I guess we'll have all of our questions answered here in 11 or 12 days.....


----------



## BP1992

How fast will the 28" Spyder FX be?


----------



## kc hay seed

looking at the new fingers made me think of 92 Safari finger set up with a change or two.


----------



## flinginairos

BP1992 said:


> How fast will the 28" Spyder FX be?


I may be looking for a short tree stand bow so I'd be interested to know as well.


----------



## nestly

flinginairos said:


> So what exactly is the lower roller arm for?


I'm guessing it works like this with a double pivot. Lower roller keeps the bow from shooting out of the bottom of the press and the hooks on the fingers keep it from shooting out of the top of the press


----------



## mikesmith66

Lakecrisco said:


> Who knows. I'm trying to get my mind around not only the rollers, but the vertical fingers above the rollers. I'm tying to picture past parallel limbs sitting in this thing. I guess we'll have all of our questions answered here in 11 or 12 days.....


I'm thinking the fingers pivot. Looks like there is a adjustment screw there to allow them to be locked down. The end of the limb will fit against the spot with the light colored pad on it pad on it. 

The white roller looking pieces, which dont look they will actually roll, will keep the bow from dropping down while press tension is applied.


----------



## WIHoyt

Those fingers pivot with the limb tips and the white thing which isn't a roller keeps the limbs from sliding out the bottom of the press. Pretty good design if I say so myself other than I hate those fingers in my way changing strings


----------



## flinginairos

nestly said:


> I'm guessing it works like this with a double pivot. Lower roller keeps the bow from shooting out of the bottom of the press and the hooks on the fingers keep it from shooting out of the top of the press


That makes sense and kinda what I was thinking after looking at it some more. My Obsession is preloaded pretty good and my DIY EZ press look-alike presses it just fine with the fingers set right. I can't see the new Hoyts being pre loaded more than that. We will see I guess!


----------



## Billincamo

They haven't released any speeds on the new line. If we are lucky the speed will increase on all bows.


----------



## Billincamo

Boubou said:


> By " new cam" and " turbo" you mean what exactly?
> Because turbo is not new. Or the non turbo is new?


The new Turbo will have a new riser, new limbs, new limb pockets, and new cams w/o modules. Basically it is a totally new and different bow that will not share any parts with a 2015 model. The only thing they have in common is the name


----------



## Lakecrisco

Well explained fellas....


----------



## Billincamo

deadduck357 said:


> Sounds like the 2015 lineup.


 This statement makes no sense at all. ???


----------



## Billincamo

flinginairos said:


> I may be looking for a short tree stand bow so I'd be interested to know as well.


 The FX is going to be a 2015 Spyder riser with the new limbs and new cams which gives it the shorter axle to axle length. It will be the only bow that is not completely new from the ground up. My guess is it will be available before the new riser carbon bows are ready.


----------



## flinginairos

Billincamo said:


> The FX is going to be a 2015 Spyder riser with the new limbs and new cams which gives it the shorter axle to axle length. It will be the only bow that is not completely new from the ground up. My guess is it will be available before the new riser carbon bows are ready.


Very cool. Hoyt will definitely be in my radar this year!


----------



## E. Johnson

Was going to pick up a 15 model, but I'm going to wait and see. I hope they have improved their finish and maybe the new PP limbs will make them quieter. Not that Hoyt is a loud bow, it's not one of the quietest bows out either.


----------



## Mallardbreath

Glad they are going back to a full 7" brace on some of their bows. Hopefully they have a smooth draw and a nice valley.


----------



## K&K

Can't wait!.... Looks like a lot of interesting stuff going on with a lot of bow company's.


----------



## bucky0486

K&K said:


> Can't wait!.... Looks like a lot of interesting stuff going on with a lot of bow company's.


Yes, indeedy! Given PSE's new carbon bow, it will be interesting to see if Hoyt stuck with their carbon tube riser.


----------



## burls

bucky0486 said:


> Price?


lol...too damm much....not just Hoyt....all of them are getting out of hand....might have to go back to gun hunting...its cheaper...lol


----------



## Hidden Danger

Will they still be laminated limbs?


----------



## WABowhuntr

Hopefully a limb stop option!


----------



## enkriss

Hidden Danger said:


> Will they still be laminated limbs?


If they go to a highly preloaded limb like has been rumored I doubt it. It would be an epic delamination disaster. An epidemic if you will...:wink:...interesting none the less


----------



## hunter11

bucky0486 said:


> Yes, indeedy! Given PSE's new carbon bow, it will be interesting to see if Hoyt stuck with their carbon tube riser.


No more carbon bows for me....with the trouble I'm having trying to sell mine and the resale beating I'm taking....never again!


----------



## kilerhamilton

I want a 2010 carbon matrix 28.5" Let me know if anyone finds one. Thanks


----------



## stillrunnin

I am a hoyt man the reason I love them is they fit in my xx press throw that out the window


----------



## deadduck357

kilerhamilton said:


> I want a 2010 carbon matrix 28.5" Let me know if anyone finds one. Thanks


http://pse-archery.com/shop/pro-series-compound-bows/pse-carbon-air/


----------



## kilerhamilton

Lol yea... 5 years later with Pse parts


----------



## Billincamo

hunter11 said:


> No more carbon bows for me....with the trouble I'm having trying to sell mine and the resale beating I'm taking....never again!


 Technology is moving fast and that kills resale value. Just like computers and everything else there is something out that is newer and better in 6 months and makes everything outdated. If you are buying a carbon bow it better be a long term investment otherwise you will take a beating on resale.


----------



## 573mms

You lose alot more money on a carbon because a year later when you try to sell it most people would rather have a new aluminum bow with a warranty than a year old carbon without a warranty and the people that can afford a carbon are going to buy new.


----------



## HuskyKMA

You guys are all carbon this, turbo that, past-parallel this, and Mr. Newbie over here is like...

Charger replacement?


----------



## jmack73

Best post ever!!


HuskyKMA said:


> You guys are all carbon this, turbo that, past-parallel this, and Mr. Newbie over here is like...
> 
> Charger replacement?


----------



## 573mms

HuskyKMA said:


> You guys are all carbon this, turbo that, past-parallel this, and Mr. Newbie over here is like...
> 
> Charger replacement?


I tell you what I had a carbon last year and I have a nitrum turbo now and I bought my 13yr old boy a new charger this year. I shoot his charger alot threw the week in the house (10yds) and the charger is a hell of a bow! It shoots awesome, its smooth as can be and quiet for a hunting bow its all a guy really needs.


----------



## 1955

jmack73 said:


> Best post ever!!


The Rampage series was better than the Hawk series, the Charger is better than the Rampage series, and hopefully, Hoyt continues that trend and comes out with a bow better than the Charger! Every Hoyt dealer's fingers are crossed!


----------



## Honeymonster

573mms said:


> …and the people that can afford a carbon are going to buy new.


Why would I spend double the money on a carbon bow just because it's new?
I'm on my 6th hoyt carbon bow now and the last one I got for half price and it was in mint condition.
I'd go for a used carbon bow anytime.


----------



## ocn

Honeymonster said:


> Why would I spend double the money on a carbon bow just because it's new?
> I'm on my 6th hoyt carbon bow now and the last one I got for half price and it was in mint condition.
> I'd go for a used carbon bow anytime.


Mine will be for sale soon then!!!


----------



## hunter11

Honeymonster said:


> Why would I spend double the money on a carbon bow just because it's new?
> I'm on my 6th hoyt carbon bow now and the last one I got for half price and it was in mint condition.
> I'd go for a used carbon bow anytime.


Yeah, that's what I thought when I listed mine.....perfect condition....can't even sell it for $500...it's the one in my sig.....look it up


----------



## bub77

HuskyKMA said:


> You guys are all carbon this, turbo that, past-parallel this, and Mr. Newbie over here is like...
> 
> Charger replacement?


Word


----------



## KMiha

Honeymonster said:


> Why would I spend double the money on a carbon bow just because it's new?
> I'm on my 6th hoyt carbon bow now and the last one I got for half price and it was in mint condition.
> I'd go for a used carbon bow anytime.


People like warranties. I do as well. There are some great deals to be had in the classifieds on used bows, but for some reason I just have a hard time doing it because I like to have that extra peace of mind that if something does go wrong, I have a warrant for the bow. Others could care less about the warranty, like yourself, and many will buy used bows and never have anything go wrong that would qualify for warranty work. But for me, I'd rather just spend the extra money and have the warranty.


----------



## enkriss

KMiha said:


> People like warranties. I do as well. There are some great deals to be had in the classifieds on used bows, but for some reason I just have a hard time doing it because I like to have that extra peace of mind that if something does go wrong, I have a warrant for the bow. Others could care less about the warranty, like yourself, and many will buy used bows and never have anything go wrong that would qualify for warranty work. But for me, I'd rather just spend the extra money and have the warranty.


I agree.

But if it has a transferable warranty I see no reason to buy new.


----------



## flinginairos

HuskyKMA said:


> You guys are all carbon this, turbo that, past-parallel this, and Mr. Newbie over here is like...
> 
> Charger replacement?


Charger is a killer bow! I got one for my wife and its a great rig.


----------



## zekezoe

hunter11 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought when I listed mine.....perfect condition....can't even sell it for $500...it's the one in my sig.....look it up


If it were a 2 cam I would buy it


----------



## 1955

hunter11 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought when I listed mine.....perfect condition....can't even sell it for $500...it's the one in my sig.....look it up


Unfortunately for you, the Matrix is the oldest Hoyt in their carbon bow line up. With only minor changes, it's basically a 2010 model and the last year they sold the Matrix. I had two Carbon Elements and they both kept their value very well and sold for good money! So saying that carbon bows have no resale value is based on your old bow not selling. Maybe now you'll realize why mfgs come out with new models every year, even though last years bow was awesome, not unlike your old Matrix.


----------



## mps_hunter

I hear the bow press adapters are going to be almost 300$ and they will not be available to the public. I hear this is a way to keep you from working on them at home and dealers that don't carry hoyts from working on them too.


----------



## 573mms

Honeymonster said:


> Why would I spend double the money on a carbon bow just because it's new?
> I'm on my 6th hoyt carbon bow now and the last one I got for half price and it was in mint condition.
> I'd go for a used carbon bow anytime.


That's exactly my point, you want them used for half price! That's why the resale value is so low on them because the resale on a year old carbon should be about the price of the new aluminums.


----------



## mps_hunter

I hear these arms are going to be near $300 and only available to pro shops. That way you have to take it to a hoyt dealer instead of just any pro shop. That way you cant work on them at home. so if you bought a $700 ez press its another $300 to put a twist in your string to get your peep straight. that is i if you can buy them. Than your bow just went up to nearly 1300+/- for a hunting bow or $1700 for a target bow. Just another way for you to spend your money.Mathews went crazy and now hoyt. Elite cant keep up. So what bow should i get next Prime maybe I'm hearing good things about them.


----------



## rdaigle87

mps.... please take a look at prime!!!! they are awesome bows, and I am a long time hoyt fan!


----------



## Honeymonster

I doubt the arms will be only available to pro shops. This would drive so many customers off and towards other manufacturers, I don't think Hoyt can afford this.


----------



## mps_hunter

Notice how the arms pivot. I don't see me getting the new hoyts. if i get one it may be a nitum or prime rivel.


----------



## mps_hunter

I was told by a pro shop that that's what was happening from someone i trust.


----------



## fletched

If special adapters is needed, it won't be long until someone develops aftermarket press adapters for a fraction of the price. 



mps_hunter said:


> I hear these arms are going to be near $300 and only available to pro shops. That way you have to take it to a hoyt dealer instead of just any pro shop. That way you cant work on them at home. so if you bought a $700 ez press its another $300 to put a twist in your string to get your peep straight. that is i if you can buy them. Than your bow just went up to nearly 1300+/- for a hunting bow or $1700 for a target bow. Just another way for you to spend your money.Mathews went crazy and now hoyt. Elite cant keep up. So what bow should i get next Prime maybe I'm hearing good things about them.


----------



## nestly

Perhaps "Hoyt" will only supply the adapters to dealers... But I'll make and sell a different version if no one else does....but I expect other options to be available about 5 minutes after the bows hit the racks....if not before.


----------



## ktmbowhunter

Billincamo said:


> The FX is going to be a 2015 Spyder riser with the new limbs and new cams which gives it the shorter axle to axle length. It will be the only bow that is not completely new from the ground up. My guess is it will be available before the new riser carbon bows are ready.


The FX will be a current Spyder ZT 30 with the current limbs and limb pockets and the new cam system. ATA is 28" and draw length only goes up to 29" 

This bow does not have the new limbs or new limb pockets


----------



## bucky0486

ktmbowhunter said:


> The FX will be a current Spyder ZT 30 with the current limbs and limb pockets and the new cam system. ATA is 28" and draw length only goes up to 29"
> 
> This bow does not have the new limbs or new limb pockets


I don't understand how you can decrease the axle-to-axle length of the bow by simply changing cams without any change to the limbs or limb pockets (or riser).


----------



## deadduck357

bucky0486 said:


> I don't understand how you can decrease the axle-to-axle length of the bow by simply changing cams without any change to the limbs or limb pockets (or riser).


It's revolutionary.


----------



## 573mms

ktmbowhunter said:


> The FX will be a current Spyder ZT 30 with the current limbs and limb pockets and the new cam system. ATA is 28" and draw length only goes up to 29"
> 
> This bow does not have the new limbs or new limb pockets


If its the same riser it has to have new more parrallel limbs and pockets to make it 2in shorter.


----------



## ktmbowhunter

me either, but the FX has current riser, limb and pocket with the new cam


----------



## Rolo

Hell, there are presses on the market that will work without needing new parts, and they are approved for use on the new bows by Hoyt. The ever changing geometry of bows, and added parts, combined with the need for ever changing fingers on the LCA press is exactly the reason I got a press from a different manufacturer. One that is approved for use...

Bill knows exactly what I'm talking about...


----------



## goodoleboy11

Hopefully up their finish and take care of the limb splintering. They are in my radar this year, I enjoyed the nitrum 34.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I am curious about the Turbo version of their new bow. With the regular versions hitting 340+ with the new cams and limbs do you guys think the turbo version will be 350-355 with the same cams and just droping the brace to 6, or do you think they will have a replacement for the current turbo cam that doesn't need a mod and is 20fps faster then the "regular cam". If that is the case then 360ATA with a 6in brace could be in my future. Imagine a 450gr arrow at close to 300 fps OUT OF A 60lb bow!


----------



## hunter11

4IDARCHER said:


> I am curious about the Turbo version of their new bow. With the regular versions hitting 340+ with the new cams and limbs do you guys think the turbo version will be 350-355 with the same cams and just droping the brace to 6, or do you think they will have a replacement for the current turbo cam that doesn't need a mod and is 20fps faster then the "regular cam". If that is the case then 360ATA with a 6in brace could be in my future. Imagine a 450gr arrow at close to 300 fps OUT OF A 60lb bow!


Yea...that would be a pleasure to shoot.......not


----------



## bucky0486

4IDARCHER said:


> With the regular versions hitting 340+


Do we know that this is the case?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

hunter11 said:


> Yea...that would be a pleasure to shoot.......not


I didn't think the turbo version was bad, and at 55-60lb it would of been awesome.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

bucky0486 said:


> Do we know that this is the case?


I am 99% sure it is


----------



## 573mms

Man if the carbon 34 is shooting 340+ that would be sweet!


----------



## huntertroy

Im hoping this is the year i give up my beloved Matrix for a new 34. We shall see


----------



## tibbes

Feeding the too short AtoA market, reminds me of another brand name. I`m speechless.


----------



## RodneyLtd

tibbes said:


> Feeding the too short AtoA market, reminds me of another brand name. I`m speechless.


x 2


----------



## PT1911

bucky0486 said:


> I don't understand how you can decrease the axle-to-axle length of the bow by simply changing cams without any change to the limbs or limb pockets (or riser).


Easy. With new cams just have shorter string/cable lengths and preload the current limbs more.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Trust me  All this info is bogus. If it was true Hoyt would have requested the thread deleted.


----------



## jmack73

It's going to have to be a banner year to beat this Nitrum! Just sayin....


----------



## ktmbowhunter

Tiggie_00 said:


> Trust me  All this info is bogus. If it was true Hoyt would have requested the thread deleted.


nothing I have said is bogus


----------



## ridgehunter70

jaredjms said:


> I know many of you have been waiting for the newest info on new bows-- here's some info to tease us a little more:
> Flagship carbon and aluminum bows will both have new risers, new cams, limbs, and pocket system
> Carbon will have a 31", 34" and 33 turbo
> 7" brace, 6 on turbo
> Aluminum is 30.5", 34, 33 turbo
> 7" brace, 6 on turbo
> Carbon Spyder from 2015 will be available with the new cam system for a 28" AtoA bow called carbon Spyder fx
> 6 3/4 brace
> Charger has a replacement in mid range bow 6 3/4 brace 31 AtoA
> All new 36" target bow being introduced
> New carbon bow will not be available until December


New limbs? Well, it's about time! Let's hope they get it right this time. They've had 85yrs to do so.


----------



## enkriss

ridgehunter70 said:


> New limbs? Well, it's about time! Let's hope they get it right this time. They've had 85yrs to do so.


Well they seemed to of figured it out on the recurve side...

Maybe they are bringing over a G3 edge or wood core limb over to the compound side...hmmm


----------



## kiwibowpro

With regard to the new bow press "fingers" ... All Hoyt dealers need to have them before they can order the new bows !!! from what I understand they will be come available to the public from Last Chance Archery the same as all their other accessories for their bow presses.


----------



## ocxgeno

Excited to see what's available in long draw. Probably still use the same limbs they have been for those. LD turbo would be sweet!


----------



## mez

4IDARCHER said:


> I didn't think the turbo version was bad, and at 55-60lb it would of been awesome.


A turbo version with an ATA of 360+ wouldn't be awesome to shoot.


----------



## waR75Emblem

tibbes said:


> Feeding the too short AtoA market, reminds me of another brand name. I`m speechless.


That's what 75% of the people want today. Most guys are hunters. With the design of short bows and how they hold, there's no reason to lug around a 35 ATA bow anymore. Most guys hunt from the trees or a blind, again no reason for long ATA bows. Mathews make fun all you want is the only company who actually listens to their customers and bases design off what they ask for. The Mathews hate is amazing on here, they do more for archery than all the other companies combined and all they get is grief.


----------



## bowtech2006

Come on Hoyt make that new target bow 8" brace height and reach 32" draw and ibo bow of 330 ibo.


----------



## Tiggie_00

ktmbowhunter said:


> nothing I have said is bogus


Congrats you just made your 6th post.


----------



## mps_hunter

Info that came from last chance archery This is asking when and if the fingers for new hoyt will be available for easy press. "I do not have a confirmed date yet when those will be available for us to sell at this the present time all orders are coming through hoyt. You are welcome to check back in the future or watch our website for ordering updates" So what this means is if your pro shop cant get them for you you will not be getting any and mine says they are near $300 a set. The limb adaptor fingers that they have on there site now are $155 I also have a feeling hoyt will not allow shops but so many depending on numbers sold or presses in shop. I wont be getting a new hoyt!!! Especially one i cant work on at home. I have a $900 dolor ezy pres that would be worth less to me at that point.


----------



## Predator

So essentially this is going to be a >$1k bow that also requires you to buy $300 fingers (assuming you already have the right press - otherwise you also need to buy a new press). Hmmm, better be some kind of earth shattering awesome bow or they won't sell many of them.


----------



## mps_hunter

Thats not going to do me any good until that happens. How would i set up my bow and get it tuned before they come up with the aftermarket adapters? and a 1/3 of $300 is still $100 which sucks. maybe i need to stick with elite mathews or prime.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Predator said:


> So essentially this is going to be a >$1k bow that also requires you to buy $300 fingers (assuming you already have the right press - otherwise you also need to buy a new press). Hmmm, better be some kind of earth shattering awesome bow or they won't sell many of them.


I agree that if this is true it is a huge negitive for those of us on AT, but country wide I do not think many people work on their own bows, not enough to matter in the sales department (especially if this is not brought up and highlighted by tthe salesmen which I doubt it is, assuming that it is true).


----------



## nestly

Agree. It's only a small percentage of bow owners that have their own press. Same thing happened when parallel limbs bows came out an no one could press them.... it didn't kill the parallel limb market, rather the industry adapted and moved on. 

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## ktmbowhunter

Tiggie_00 said:


> Congrats you just made your 6th post.


yes you are correct. I had a different user name years ago and I cannot remember it or my password. I was on here wanting to look at a few things and had to sign in to be able to see those things so I had to make a new account.

I read the post about the FX and I decided to chime in. I won't post much and I sure don't mean to sound rude in my posts. I just tried to help clarify the issue.


----------



## blance7

PT1911 said:


> Easy. With new cams just have shorter string/cable lengths and preload the current limbs more.


I am pretty sure it is not that simple. Yeah that will Shorten the ata and it will preload the limbs but the bows going to perform differently and change the draw weights and we don't know if those limbs are even designed be preloaded long term like that. Not saying hoyt hasn't determined any of that, but to say all you do is shorten the cables and strings lets sell a bow, its that simple..is not right lol


----------



## blance7

ridgehunter70 said:


> New limbs? Well, it's about time! Let's hope they get it right this time. They've had 85yrs to do so.


Yeah because the limbs on hoyts have just been god awful...People are so ignorant...Yes they do splinter a bit, I have had 1 out of the 5 I have owned splinter...but it is a really easy fix with any common sense, and it doesn't affect the bow at all.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Common sense would tell a normal person that it doesn't matter if it's a (easy fix) or not. It's totally unacceptable when they charge a premium price. You should get a premium bow. Some of you need to take off the blind folds. Smdh at some of you


----------



## THE ELKMAN

All I will say is: "I'm not liking the sound of this", and they will have a hard time improving on the Nitrum line...


----------



## Billincamo

Rolo said:


> Hell, there are presses on the market that will work without needing new parts, and they are approved for use on the new bows by Hoyt. The ever changing geometry of bows, and added parts, combined with the need for ever changing fingers on the LCA press is exactly the reason I got a press from a different manufacturer. One that is approved for use...
> 
> Bill knows exactly what I'm talking about...


 Absolutely correct. That is why I bought three Pro presses 2 years ago and we have never had a bow we could not press safely since then including the new Hoyts. Truly a superior press with out having to spend more money to make it work and we do not have the hassle of worrying about which adapter to use or extra parts to get lost.


----------



## mps_hunter

4IDARCHER said:


> I agree that if this is true it is a huge negitive for those of us on AT, but country wide I do not think many people work on their own bows, not enough to matter in the sales department (especially if this is not brought up and highlighted by tthe salesmen which I doubt it is, assuming that it is true).


that is true but a lot of target archers and guide services need them to be ready for any problem that arises. If im going some where to hunt im going to make sure there is a bow press that is available to us in case of a problem.


----------



## Billincamo

blance7 said:


> Yeah because the limbs on hoyts have just been god awful...People are so ignorant...Yes they do splinter a bit, I have had 1 out of the 5 I have owned splinter...but it is a really easy fix with any common sense, and it doesn't affect the bow at all.


I talked with Hoyt about rounding the 90 degree corners off to solve the problem and their stance was if you grind/shave material off the limb you lose speed. Can't imagine it could be more then a foot or two per second and that it would be worth it. Heck if they are worried about a few feet per second they could just shoot it through PSE's chronograph and they would gain 10' feet per second instead of lose 2' per second! Haha


----------



## Whaack

blance7 said:


> Yeah because the limbs on hoyts have just been god awful...People are so ignorant...Yes they do splinter a bit, I have had 1 out of the 5 I have owned splinter...but it is a really easy fix with any common sense, and it doesn't affect the bow at all.



1 out of 5??!!

I have owned a lot of Hoyt bows and like their product but that is a 20% failure rate. I'd be hot.


----------



## PT1911

blance7 said:


> I am pretty sure it is not that simple. Yeah that will Shorten the ata and it will preload the limbs but the bows going to perform differently and change the draw weights and we don't know if those limbs are even designed be preloaded long term like that. Not saying hoyt hasn't determined any of that, but to say all you do is shorten the cables and strings lets sell a bow, its that simple..is not right lol


No, it really is that simple.  Especially if they have a totally new cam. You can have them deflected MORE in the static position but have them deflect the same or LESS than a current cam at the end of the draw cycle.

Example, I made a Carbon Matrix with spiral cams on it. After making the change, it was shorter ATA than the stock cams at rest, but at the end of the draw cycle the ATA was about the same as the factory cam set. So it wasn't having TOTAL deflection any more than the stock cams really.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

mps_hunter said:


> that is true but a lot of target archers and guide services need them to be ready for any problem that arises. If im going some where to hunt im going to make sure there is a bow press that is available to us in case of a problem.


I am not arguing that if the bows need special fingers for a press it isn't a huge deterrent to me as well; but I am lucky enough to travel all over the US and sometimes world to hunt and can count one one hand (with fingers left over) the amount of places I have went to that had access to a bow press. Not it the CO backcountry, nor Africa (although if we would travel 3-4 hours there was a shop in a town), not on the Mexican boarder or Davis Mnts. I agree that I am not liking this but not having a press on a hunt if common.


----------



## ArcherXXX300

Carbon bows not until December? *** kinda crap is that?


----------



## jmack73

Yep.... Delays, delays,delays.


----------



## mez

nestly said:


> Agree. It's only a small percentage of bow owners that have their own press. Same thing happened when parallel limbs bows came out an no one could press them.... it didn't kill the parallel limb market, rather the industry adapted and moved on.
> 
> Much ado about nothing.


Not exactly apples to apples comparison. When parallel limbs came out presses were designed and sold to accommodate the bows. Based on the info provided sounds like Hoyt may be limiting who can actually obtain the equipment for these bows. That would not be smart and I think it would hurt sales. I also think it is going the wrong direction for a business model. The younger generation of consumers doesn't want to leave the house and go shopping. The whole dealer network thing is going to go by the wayside in 5-10 more years.


----------



## 1955

I sure hope someone finds, and reposts this thread in March. It seems to me, the only people that are SO concerned about Hoyt's new bows, wouldn't buy one anyway!!! So many of the people that are swearing they will now not consider buying a Hoyt, are shills for other companies!

This is all just AT nonsense. And yet, little fly by night company's started by crooked engineers are praised to the heavens!!! Everything on the AT is completely upside down, and has almost no relation the the real archery world.


----------



## 1955

mez said:


> Not exactly apples to apples comparison. When parallel limbs came out presses were designed and sold to accommodate the bows. Based on the info provided sounds like Hoyt may be limiting who can actually obtain the equipment for these bows. That would not be smart and I think it would hurt sales. I also think it is going the wrong direction for a business model. The younger generation of consumers doesn't want to leave the house and go shopping. The whole dealer network thing is going to go by the wayside in 5-10 more years.


.....sure, and everyone will have their own press. Lol....keep dreaming.


----------



## mez

Why would they all need their own press? Cabelas, Scheels, Runnings, and a raft of other stores don't charge for press time and things like installing peeps, timing bows, synching cams etc, etc, etc . Doesn't matter where you got the bow. Those stores aren't going anywhere and they won't change that policy when bows become available online.


----------



## eltaco

mez said:


> Not exactly apples to apples comparison. When parallel limbs came out presses were designed and sold to accommodate the bows. Based on the info provided sounds like Hoyt may be limiting who can actually obtain the equipment for these bows. That would not be smart and I think it would hurt sales. I also think it is going the wrong direction for a business model. The younger generation of consumers doesn't want to leave the house and go shopping. The whole dealer network thing is going to go by the wayside in 5-10 more years.


You're assuming that press manufacturer's won't figure out how to adapt their designs to work with the new limb geometries?

I think his comparison is exactly apples to apples. I speculate that most every press manufacturer out there will be posting a video late this month or early next month showing how to adapt their presses to work with the 2016 Hoyt bows.

Beyond that, I highly doubt that Hoyt or Last Chance stand to benefit by not having the new press fingers available to anyone interested in purchasing them. Let's use some common sense in our speculations, since they are truly speculations until information is actually released... Perhaps they are simply ensuring all dealers have the tools necessary to work on the equipment BEFORE they offer them to the general public?...

They've also already stated that there are other presses on the market which will currently work with the new line.


----------



## mez

The way the response from LCA was worded made it sound as if Hoyt would be controlling where and how many of the adapters would be going. I understand if they want to make sure dealers have them first before they become available to the public. If they try to make them unavailable to the general public is where they will run into issues. 

Would also think that they would have these adapters ready to go with the new bows. Just poor planning on their part if there aren't going to be enough of them to go around. It isn't like they just figured out a couple weeks ago they would be needed. They knew over a year ago.


----------



## nestly

mez said:


> Not exactly apples to apples comparison. When parallel limbs came out presses were designed and sold to accommodate the bows. Based on the info provided sounds like Hoyt may be limiting who can actually obtain the equipment for these bows. That would not be smart and I think it would hurt sales. I also think it is going the wrong direction for a business model. The younger generation of consumers doesn't want to leave the house and go shopping. The whole dealer network thing is going to go by the wayside in 5-10 more years.


Yeah, except that's not even close to reality. Someone in another thread already said there are at least 3 brands of existing presses that already have been approved (no modifications needed). Besides that, it's absolute non-sense to think that if you don't buy the adapters directly from Hoyt, you'll have no way to work on the new Hoyt's. Alternatives will be on the market 5 minutes after the bows hit the racks. If not from LCA, then from someone else


----------



## mez

Warranty issues however, may become a big reality.


----------



## cordini

That may make their resale value drop off even faster.....Guys who know how to work on their own bows may just pass on the Hoyt if they've got to drop even more coin on the adapters. I'm sure there will be some type of aftermarket adapters, but everybody knows what happened to the guys that were selling aftermarket fingers. It really puts the LCA crew in a worse position for selling their presses.....Another $300, give or take, for specialty fingers for one bow line? People will turn to other press makers.....So who's going to want to buy a used 2016 Hoyt when you have to buy another press if you can't get the LCA fingers? I buy all my bows used but I won't be buying any 2016 Hoyt models, because I can still work on my 2014 Hoyts without any additional purchases. Maybe I'm wrong....... I wouldn't be happy if I were in LCA's position.


----------



## little buddy

I think we are getting way ahead of ourselves. Let the bows be released and the new see what the deal is.


----------



## Deserthuntr

Everyone exited an bashing already. And the bows aren't even out yet  Has anyone shot the new Hoyts yet? What a joke. Learn to play rugby guys.


----------



## cordini

Deserthuntr said:


> Everyone exited an bashing already. And the bows aren't even out yet  Has anyone shot the new Hoyts yet? What a joke. Learn to play rugby guys.


I used to play rugby.....About 34 years ago.


----------



## cordini

I've recently heard a little bird chirping in my ear.....I may have to reconsider my previous statements. Hmmmm.....


----------



## 573mms

All I know is if the new carbon 34 shoots 340+ and is as smooth as this years there will be one in my future!


----------



## nestly

little buddy said:


> I think we are getting way ahead of ourselves. Let the bows be released and the new see what the deal is.


Exactly... it's going to turn out to be much ado about nothing. Hoyt simply has their "approved" methods and they probably want their dealers to use their methods, but it's not going to stop their bows from being pressed other ways... is no one able to press Matthews Monsters? I honestly don't see any issues at all simply "pressing" the bows to work on them... perhaps the issue isn't "pressing" at all, maybe just a bit difficult to relax the whole way to change limbs or re-assemble?


----------



## Bowhunter0224

When does Hoyt release


----------



## svbbubba

Bowhunter0224 said:


> When does Hoyt release


 next week


----------



## 573mms

15th or 16th


----------



## Bowhunter0224

I'll probably look at them with elite and Mathews but I'm not impressed with what's came out from other brands so far


----------



## centershot

Hoping for a 34" Charger type bow myself.


----------



## bucky0486

573mms said:


> 15th or 16th


I thought it was the 12th.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Once the facts are revealed some of these comments and posters are gonna look pretty stupid!


----------



## BuckBuster85

I had a guy tell me yesterday that one of the new hoyt bows will shot 400 FPS! Did anybody else hear anything?


----------



## nestly

BuckBuster85 said:


> I had a guy tell me yesterday that one of the new hoyt bows will shot 400 FPS! Did anybody else hear anything?


I heard 401 

Seriously, it is just a matter of time, and we may not be that far ways from it. Any of the bow companies can make a bow that will shoot 400.... as soon as someone comes up with one that's "shootable" we'll see it.


----------



## V-TRAIN

WABowhuntr said:


> Hopefully a limb stop option!


man I wish


----------



## rxavage

My nitrum turbo isn't even in yet and I still plan on securing one of the new models as soon as it's available to me.


----------



## jmack73

I just placed my order for a black aluminum and I know the ata's for them are 30.5 , 34 and 33 turbo. The rep said they were going to be groundbreaking, patent pending designs for them. The carbons have almost the same riser as last year with some minor changes such as a 28.5 carbon bow. The new bows will have new limb pockets and other features.

I know most of this is probably covered in this thread but this is 15 minutes ago information. The carbons are delayed till December.....


----------



## wileycat

It's probably been asked but how much longer for the wait?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Was he in between you and the grown up field?

EDIT: when a text pops up and you reply in the thread you're reading. Lol


----------



## jmack73

wileycat said:


> It's probably been asked but how much longer for the wait?


Shipping by the 20th October for the aluminum.


----------



## deadduck357

BuckBuster85 said:


> I had a guy tell me yesterday that one of the new hoyt bows will shot 400 FPS! Did anybody else hear anything?


With a 3" BH.


----------



## bucky0486

rxavage said:


> My nitrum turbo isn't even in yet and I still plan on securing one of the new models as soon as it's available to me.


what the heck?


----------



## rxavage

bucky0486 said:


> what the heck?



why not? i ordered a turbo and if one of the new ones with 34" ata and 7" bh shoots well and looks good i'll buy. i like toys and a man needs options.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ohhh they are talking about the new 400fps Hoyt Crossbow.


----------



## jmack73

rxavage said:


> why not? i ordered a turbo and if one of the new ones with 34" ata and 7" bh shoots well and looks good i'll buy. i like toys and a man needs options.


I like the way you think!


----------



## blance7

Whaack said:


> 1 out of 5??!!
> 
> I have owned a lot of Hoyt bows and like their product but that is a 20% failure rate. I'd be hot.


Failure is a bit of an exaggeration...It is the very tiniest splinter so small that I have not even touched it, because there is no issue with the bow and the bow has not failed. Chill out guys seriously. This is not a Bowtech limb problem. I agree that bows are crazy expensive, but in mass production you are going to have minor issues in which MOST of the splintering is. People who blow this out of proportion are prima donnas especially when hoyt will fix it and you can shoot your bow until new limbs come in. CRY ABOUT IT.

And by the way Whaack, the Stone HTR is bad A**! haha


----------



## blance7

PT1911 said:


> No, it really is that simple.  Especially if they have a totally new cam. You can have them deflected MORE in the static position but have them deflect the same or LESS than a current cam at the end of the draw cycle.
> 
> Example, I made a Carbon Matrix with spiral cams on it. After making the change, it was shorter ATA than the stock cams at rest, but at the end of the draw cycle the ATA was about the same as the factory cam set. So it wasn't having TOTAL deflection any more than the stock cams really.


I realize there is no doubt that you can do it..Im not saying that. I understand how bows work. I am just saying that bows have to best tested for safety and all the other standards that go through producing equipment and unless you work for hoyt and have put that kind of change through their testing, you cant be sure that it will be a long term safe change. They have to be mindful of things like that obviously for insurance purposes. If you blow a limb up in your garage and get hurt because you changed configuration...its no body's problem or fault but your own.


----------



## Billincamo

Whaack said:


> 1 out of 5??!!
> 
> I have owned a lot of Hoyt bows and like their product but that is a 20% failure rate. I'd be hot.


As a dealer who sells between 150-200 Hoyt's a year we see about 2 or 3 a year with limb edges splintering. Using 5 bows is statically not accreted. Based on a much larger number it's more like 1%. Almost all of these took a hit from on a hard object rock, etc… We ar win Colorado hunting mountains and hunters do slip and fall. They don't call them the Rocky Mountains for nothing.


----------



## Billincamo

bucky0486 said:


> I don't understand how you can decrease the axle-to-axle length of the bow by simply changing cams without any change to the limbs or limb pockets (or riser).


The FX will be getting the new limb system and new cams, it will retain the old riser.


----------



## White Wizzard

HuskyKMA said:


> You guys are all carbon this, turbo that, past-parallel this, and Mr. Newbie over here is like...
> 
> Charger replacement?


Lol!!!


----------



## White Wizzard

deadduck357 said:


> It's revolutionary.


Bahahahahah!!!!


----------



## bucky0486

When do the reps go into their sales meeting to find out about the new bows?


----------



## attackone

bucky0486 said:


> When do the reps go into their sales meeting to find out about the new bows?


I think they are being release tuesday. Will do the same thing that did last year and post on facebook as they release them at the meeting.


----------



## FromGermany

Have Seen the specs for The new Elite bow, the weight is at 34 still 4,4. Too much I believe, what your opinion ?


----------



## ktmbowhunter

Should be Tuesday and the new Spyder FX will not have the new limbs or new pockets....it is the current Spyder ZT 30 riser, pocket and limbs with the new cam


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Question on carbon construction for someone who is "engineering savvy": I noticed that PSE has a "true carbon" (good marketing lol) riser. *Pluses/minuses/comparisons of these two different construction methods?????*
(I know the Hoyt is carbon over aluminum tubing whereas the PSE looks to be just carbon with a "filler.")

A 31 inch ATA carbon Hoyt bow with a 7 inch b/h is soooo close to what I've been hoping for for quite some time. ~ I've been holding of on purchasing a Hoyt bow (my first Hoyt) for specs. like this.
(Was hoping for a 32 in. ATA actually, but this is so close I don't think I can say no as long as I shoot it well and it feels good on the draw / at valley with #2 cams @ 70 lbs.)


----------



## flinginairos

BrokenLimbs said:


> Question on carbon construction for someone who is "engineering savvy": I noticed that PSE has a "true carbon" (good marketing lol) riser. *Pluses/minuses/comparisons of these two different construction methods?????*
> (I know the Hoyt is carbon over aluminum tubing whereas the PSE looks to be just carbon with a "filler.")
> 
> A 31 inch ATA carbon Hoyt bow with a 7 inch b/h is soooo close to what I've been hoping for for quite some time. ~ I've been holding of on purchasing a Hoyt bow (my first Hoyt) for specs. like this.
> (Was hoping for a 32 in. ATA actually, but this is so close I don't think I can say no as long as I shoot it well and it feels good on the draw / at valley with #2 cams @ 70 lbs.)


I don't think the Hoyt is molded over aluminum tubing. Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong but I'm 98% sure it all carbon.


----------



## blance7

flinginairos said:


> I don't think the Hoyt is molded over aluminum tubing. Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong but I'm 98% sure it all carbon.


I am quite sure you are right... that was the big thing when some other companies came out with "carbon" after the element and the matrix was that hoyt was the only true carbon riser and that other companies (I believe bowtech) have aluminum incorporated it..SO I believe brokenlimbs is indeed wrong.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

flinginairos said:


> I don't think the Hoyt is molded over aluminum tubing. Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong but I'm 98% sure it all carbon.


I had read somewhere several years ago that the carbon riser was originally engineered for Hoyt by an Italian company (they had a patent on the construction design) and that their carbon risers were produced in China.
(That's where I had also read about the elaborate construction methods incorporated. I can't find the link now, that was years ago.)

In doing a search moments ago I saw that the 2014 Hoyt carbon models had a "new true carbon" construction: http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYSPTC2014/Hoyt+Carbon+Spyder+Turbo.html
So maybe the production process has changed? Either way, if there's no aluminum tubing I'm glad I was wrong!


----------



## DFA

I believe ATC, Archery Tooling Corp's Spike Press will also have a system for pressing the new Hoyt bows. 
DFA


----------



## enkriss

Well after today... More of the same from elite. I am really looking forward to this release!!!


----------



## joffutt1

enkriss said:


> Well after today... More of the same from elite. I am really looking forward to this release!!!


More of the same? 

Different grips offered
Lighter Bow
Faster bow
Different finishes offered. 

Yeah, same stuff....I guess.


----------



## enkriss

joffutt1 said:


> More of the same?
> 
> Different grips offered
> Lighter Bow
> Faster bow
> Different finishes offered.
> 
> Yeah, same stuff....I guess.


Yawn...


----------



## centershot

BrokenLimbs said:


> I had read somewhere several years ago that the carbon riser was originally engineered for Hoyt by an Italian company (they had a patent on the construction design) and that their carbon risers were produced in China.
> (That's where I had also read about the elaborate construction methods incorporated. I can't find the link now, that was years ago.)
> 
> In doing a search moments ago I saw that the 2014 Hoyt carbon models had a "new true carbon" construction: http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYSPTC2014/Hoyt+Carbon+Spyder+Turbo.html
> So maybe the production process has changed? Either way, if there's no aluminum tubing I'm glad I was wrong!


Don't believe everything you read..........Hoyt did not invent carbon construction, just took a method and refined it to fit their needs. Same as everyone else does.


----------



## nestly

joffutt1 said:


> More of the same?
> 
> Different grips offered
> Lighter Bow
> Faster bow
> Different finishes offered.
> 
> Yeah, same stuff....I guess.


Other than maybe the expanded grip options, the other changes are really pretty modest... probably fewer changes than most of their competitors will offer, however that's not a knock on them. For those that liked Elite before, they'll like them even more now so I can see how there's plenty for Elite shooters to be excited about, but Elite really didn't do anything special/different with the 2016 line that's going to pull in a lot more people, so in that sense, it is "more of the same". If it ain't broke... don't fix it.


----------



## 1955

BrokenLimbs said:


> Question on carbon construction for someone who is "engineering savvy": I noticed that PSE has a "true carbon" (good marketing lol) riser. *Pluses/minuses/comparisons of these two different construction methods?????*
> (I know the Hoyt is carbon over aluminum tubing whereas the PSE looks to be just carbon with a "filler.")
> 
> A 31 inch ATA carbon Hoyt bow with a 7 inch b/h is soooo close to what I've been hoping for for quite some time. ~ I've been holding of on purchasing a Hoyt bow (my first Hoyt) for specs. like this.
> (Was hoping for a 32 in. ATA actually, but this is so close I don't think I can say no as long as I shoot it well and it feels good on the draw / at valley with #2 cams @ 70 lbs.)


Typical AT...anyone can post anything they want.


----------



## centershot

I don't think your going to see anything earth shattering from anyone. Speeds are about maxed out with current design restrictions that define what a bow is. Minor tweaks and lots of marketing - has worked for 85 years, why change now?


----------



## BrokenLimbs

1955 said:


> Typical AT...anyone can post anything they want.


It was a legit question..... Exactly what do you mean by that 1955? 
(FWIW: What I researched/read about regarding the manufacturing of the original Hoyt carbon risers didn't come from A/T.)


----------



## SmileyKane

I just bought a Hoyt Charger two weeks ago.... T_T


----------



## AR&BOW

BrokenLimbs said:


> It was a legit question..... Exactly what do you mean by that 1955?
> (FWIW: What I researched/read about regarding the manufacturing of the original Hoyt carbon risers didn't come from A/T.)


Its not carbon over aluminum tubing.


----------



## Hidden Danger

AR&BOW said:


> Its not carbon over aluminum tubing.


Maybe he researched an arrow.


----------



## NightStalker01

Nitrum Turbo best bow they ever made. It will be hard to beat that one.


----------



## NMBowhntr

573mms said:


> 15th or 16th


I emailed them this week to find out the last day possible to order a 2015 bow. They asked which model since some of the 2015's would still be available. When I mentioned a Carbon Spyder Turbo or 34, they said till the end of this week (today, Friday Oct 9). All their production tooling would then be changed out for the new line.

They also said the new bows would be posted on the website Oct 13th. I ordered a 2015 Carbon Spyder 34. After 20 some odd years of archery, I finally broke down and bought an EZ Press. I did not like the idea of not being able to do any simple press type work on my bow by having a 2016 model. My dealer confirmed having to buy the adapters for their press and didn't seem too happy about it...


----------



## eskimoohunt

jmack73 said:


> It's going to have to be a banner year to beat this Nitrum! Just sayin....


agreed.. love the nitrum i got in august!!!!!!


----------



## HAvok33

NMBowhntr said:


> I emailed them this week to find out the last day possible to order a 2015 bow. They asked which model since some of the 2015's would still be available. When I mentioned a Carbon Spyder Turbo or 34, they said till the end of this week (today, Friday Oct 9). All their production tooling would then be changed out for the new line.
> 
> They also said the new bows would be posted on the website Oct 13th. I ordered a 2015 Carbon Spyder 34. After 20 some odd years of archery, I finally broke down and bought an EZ Press. I did not like the idea of not being able to do any simple press type work on my bow by having a 2016 model. My dealer confirmed having to buy the adapters for their press and didn't seem too happy about it...


A lot of dealers are upset about it I know I'm trying to talk the people I work with at the archery shop into keeping them (there Mathews fan boys haha) anyways I'm a Hoyt guy and I've sold 4 carbon spiders the past two weeks myself and I know if we keep them I'll buy two of the 2016 ones if I like them that is. hope everything works out.


----------



## ontarget7

Pumped on the new offerings, I can't wait [emoji457][emoji106]🏼[emoji109]🏼


----------



## mikehoyme

Does anyone know if the Bow-A-Constrictor press will be an approved press for the 2016's?


----------



## ontarget7

Don't believe it will work. Not sure if they came out with an adapter yet


----------



## 1955

BrokenLimbs said:


> It was a legit question..... Exactly what do you mean by that 1955?
> (FWIW: What I researched/read about regarding the manufacturing of the original Hoyt carbon risers didn't come from A/T.)
> *
> (I know the Hoyt is carbon over aluminum tubing whereas the PSE looks to be just carbon with a "filler.")*


Well, let's see now... You print (and YOUR quote is in bold) that you KNOW that Hoyt carbon bows have Al tubing inside the carbon!!! How about you state your impeccable source????????????? From your handle, I assume you're aa Bowtech shooter. Did you read your Hoyt " facts" from a specific brand forum, other than Hoyt? 

I've owned two Hoyt carbon bows, sold dozens, set up and tuned hundreds, been reading about them on the AT since they came out, AND I HAVE NEVER READ THAT THEY HAVE ALUNINUM TUBING INSIDE THE CARBON!!!

And you've been on the AT longer than me, but it is obvious you're confused.

I answered your question, now answer mine please...?


----------



## ajoh

ontarget7 said:


> Don't believe it will work. Not sure if they came out with an adapter yet


seriously how can you make that assumption ? when you have no idea, no one does.......yet.................


----------



## ajoh

mikehoyme said:


> Does anyone know if the Bow-A-Constrictor press will be an approved press for the 2016's?


wait until they come out then speak to Frank an ignore assumptions made by those who have, no idea..............


----------



## ontarget7

ajoh said:


> wait until they come out then speak to Frank an ignore assumptions made by those who have, no idea..............


You are probably correct after watching the different presses on You Tube I would bet the Bow A Constrictor Press would work.










Regardless of how pre loaded beyond parallel the limbs might be I think the angle of contact will more than likely be just fine


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

I've torn down Omen's, and Carnages in the Bow-A. This is speculation also, but if I were to guess, I'd say the Bow-A will press them just fine. Matter of fact, it would really shock me if it didn't.


----------



## paarchhntr

Does Hoyt have a release date set?

Sorry if I missed it somewhere.


----------



## ex-wolverine

I text Frank about every other day as he has been a good friend over the years 

Trust me when I say that those that have a bowa , your in good hands with Frank's press

I'm not at liberty to say what he told me but I will share this post with him maybe he will chime in 

That said , like others of mentioned I have used and owned several presses before I bought Frank's very first gen 1 from him and no other press is more versatile and safe as the bowa ...

I think the new Hoyt owners will be fine either way whether the press works as is or Frank will have an adapter for us ASAP


----------



## Bowfreak

Talked to Hoyt a few weeks ago and from my understanding they have one on order to test.



mikehoyme said:


> Does anyone know if the Bow-A-Constrictor press will be an approved press for the 2016's?


----------



## ktmbowhunter

Hoyt carbon bows do not have aluminum tubing inside them


----------



## nestly

paarchhntr said:


> Does Hoyt have a release date set?
> 
> Sorry if I missed it somewhere.


Oct 12-13 are the dates that have been tossed around... so if true, early next week.


----------



## mikehoyme

Thanks for the info everyone. I am planning on buying a Bow-a, they look like the most versatile press out there, and Hoyt has me the most interested for a 2016 to replace my MR7.


----------



## lunghit

Good to hear. Love my Bowa


ex-wolverine said:


> I text Frank about every other day as he has been a good friend over the years
> 
> Trust me when I say that those that have a bowa , your in good hands with Frank's press
> 
> I'm not at liberty to say what he told me but I will share this post with him maybe he will chime in
> 
> That said , like others of mentioned I have used and owned several presses before I bought Frank's very first gen 1 from him and no other press is more versatile and safe as the bowa ...
> 
> I think the new Hoyt owners will be fine either way whether the press works as is or Frank will have an adapter for us ASAP


----------



## OldeDelphArcher

Given that I am sure they will still be making their carbon risers in China, I have no interest at all in their carbon models.


----------



## LetThemGrow

OldeDelphArcher said:


> Given that I am sure they will still be making their carbon risers in China, I have no interest at all in their carbon models.


Where was your electronic device that you posted with made?


----------



## Twitko

OldeDelphArcher said:


> Given that I am sure they will still be making their carbon risers in China, I have no interest at all in their carbon models.


If Hoyt makes their carbon risers in US, you will not be interested in it also (as they would be very, very ... but VERY expensive). Like it or not, China is best place where to make carbons .. 

(FYI - most of bicycle manufacturers have found it, already (like Trek, Specialized etc ... ). All made their famous carbon bike frames in CH. Of course, you can buy some non-China carbon (like Pinarello, which is still made in Italy) but then have to be ready to "break a bank and be divorced soon" :-/ JUst my 0,02 $


----------



## Joe2698

LetThemGrow said:


> Where was your electronic device that you posted with made?


Talking on the phone ain't an American past time ( sadly it will be one day) would you hunt with a rem 700 if the barrel was made in China ? I wouldn't .


----------



## nestly

You people suggesting manufacturing carbon components in the US would be ultrexpensive are nuts. You still need the equipment whether its located in the US or China makes no difference. Labor cost and corporate taxes are why stuff isnt built here


----------



## DBLlungIT

Without seeing this new bow I cant be sure what I'm dealing with on this new rig but what i do know is that my press is designed around "true center pivot". That means that the forward line of the finger posts maintain the same distance around the cycle of the limbs regardless of the pre load. The tricky part is that today's max preloaded limb styles have a varied radius to the limbs where they generally exit the limb pockets straighter and not so parallel but then drastically bend a tight radius at the ends.

And if this bow turns out to be that pre loaded where the applied pressure would be on a downward angle then my guess is they have a cut out at the end to slide the Bottom Pivot Rod through the riser at set up. It has handled everything comfortably thus far so we'll just have to wait it out. Should be knowing something real soon. 



WVaBuckHunter said:


> I've torn down Omen's, and Carnages in the Bow-A. This is speculation also, but if I were to guess, I'd say the Bow-A will press them just fine. Matter of fact, it would really shock me if it didn't.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

1955 said:


> Well, let's see now... You print (and YOUR quote is in bold) that you KNOW that Hoyt carbon bows have Al tubing inside the carbon!!! How about you state your impeccable source????????????? From your handle, I assume you're aa Bowtech shooter. Did you read your Hoyt " facts" from a specific brand forum, other than Hoyt?
> 
> I've owned two Hoyt carbon bows, sold dozens, set up and tuned hundreds, been reading about them on the AT since they came out, AND I HAVE NEVER READ THAT THEY HAVE ALUNINUM TUBING INSIDE THE CARBON!!!
> 
> And you've been on the AT longer than me, but it is obvious you're confused.
> 
> I answered your question, now answer mine please...?


Lighten up....... And I'm pleased to find out I am incorrect.
I may have been wrongly informed. But even before the bows were released by Hoyt there was an articles written I came across regarding the construction of the first Hoyt carbon bow. Wasn't on the Hoyt website. (But then again, neither is the fact that the carbon risers were somehow affiliated with an Italian company, and were originally manufactured in China either.) Anyways, the article stated there was tubing upon which the carbon was somehow applied. That was the one thing I do remember and was explicitly stated in the article. Years later, I have zero idea as to where the article came from (it was internet.) Back then I I just took it as factual information given the bows appearance.

As for the user ID BrokenLimbs, YEP lol... But not anymore. First bow bottom exploded while shooting it in 2003 after thousands of shots. Dealers replaced limbs and it (same limb) blew a second time while poundage testing there at the shop during first draw after reassembly. Limb pockets or maybe a soft riser, who knows..... But in it's short life, it was a tack driver. (Slow shooter but had 9 inches of brace.) Owned several other BowTech's after that but had to walk away for the time being after a troublesome Admiral that also developed issues after 1000 or so shots. Issues manufacturer was either unable (or unwilling) to resolve. I still own an old Justice VFT 80# BowTech which is/was (in it's time) a nice bow IMO.

Right now I'm shooting a Chill-R, and am contemplating between either a second one (leftover great deal on a LH model), or trying my first Hoyt.
(I'm not a Mathews guy, not in the least. But I really liked this one particular Mathews bow. It fits me well.)


----------



## BrokenLimbs

As for presses, I wonder if my Nighthawk portable press would have any issues with the 2016 bow. It can press my Carnage, and that bow has pre-loaded past parallel limbs which are very tricky to press...


----------



## frankie_rizzo

So does anyone know the official release date for the new hoyts?


----------



## jmack73

Monday...


----------



## ktmbowhunter

It will be tuesday


----------



## frankie_rizzo

So which one Monday 12th or Tuesday 13th?


----------



## ktmbowhunter

Tuesday the 13th


----------



## jmack73

Lots of products that you use in your endevors are made in China, Pakistan, India and so forth. Mind as well join the rest of the world in the new Global economy as you dont have to like it but you wont be able to get around it.


OldeDelphArcher said:


> Given that I am sure they will still be making their carbon risers in China, I have no interest at all in their carbon models.


----------



## caspian

OldeDelphArcher said:


> Given that I am sure they will still be making their carbon risers in China, I have no interest at all in their carbon models.


you need to put your ago back in your pants and deal with the fact that North America isn't automatically the best at everything. if you need examples, two words for you: Honda and Samsung. that's before we even look at Europe.

global trade is a fact of life, smart people accept it. if you want to restrict yourself to the best of old technology like aluminium risers then go for it, the rest of us will happily shoot the best there is.

aluminium will die off anyway, once the US manufacturers start hitting end-of-life on their mills they currently have too much invested in, and face the prospect of either shelling out multiple millions for new ones, or embracing the new technology. yes, it will cost more, but so does a Hoyt Podium compared to a Provantage, because it's better. once that happens, US manufacturers will either have to tool up to do carbon in-house at great cost (and a number of years less experience) or you're going to have to deal with the fact that global outsourcing is a fact of life.


----------



## wolfseason

you need to put your ago back in your pants and deal with the fact that North America isn't automatically the best at everything



We will be again ,we are going to experience a resurgence in American pride and craftmanship. US companies will either adapt or go away that's the hope anyways.


----------



## ex-wolverine

caspian said:


> you need to put your ago back in your pants and deal with the fact that North America isn't automatically the best at everything. if you need examples, two words for you: Honda and Samsung. that's before we even look at Europe.
> 
> global trade is a fact of life, smart people accept it. if you want to restrict yourself to the best of old technology like aluminium risers then go for it, the rest of us will happily shoot the best there is.
> 
> aluminium will die off anyway, once the US manufacturers start hitting end-of-life on their mills they currently have too much invested in, and face the prospect of either shelling out multiple millions for new ones, or embracing the new technology. yes, it will cost more, but so does a Hoyt Podium compared to a Provantage, because it's better. once that happens, US manufacturers will either have to tool up to do carbon in-house at great cost (and a number of years less experience) or you're going to have to deal with the fact that global outsourcing is a fact of life.


Yeah it cracks me up when people spout off about non American made products when they shoot carbon arrows designed by Americans but from China , or Mexico , use binos from Europe and Japan , drive 4 wheelers where the parent company is from Japan , shoot Baretta shotguns and pistols ...

Hell I have been to the Skb and Weatherby factory in Japan when I was stationed there ...Winchester , Browning , Nikko , Sako and the list goes on

I'm a proud American, served 30 plus years in the military . Do I wish that I could buy and use all American products , sure do , but some of the things I enjoy doing the best products are made elsewhere but have American engineering through and through .., 

German glass is hard to beat ... I would be a hypocrite if I said American only but used Leica , Ziess or sworo

Hoyt carbon bows shoot awesome and the company employs a lot of Americans assembling the bows, carbon and aluminum ...

If we went strictly American 99% maybe 100% of the people couldn't shoot a bow because the damn string materials are made somewhere overseas , Japan and Denmark and a few other places


----------



## jmack73

true^^^


----------



## SCFox

I thought I saw the Carbon Hoyt a couple days ago..........wait, that was the new PSE. My bad. 

SCFox


----------



## ontarget7

Hoyt always puts out a solid offering and I'm sure this year will be know different.

Don't even care to count how many different models and brands I have owned but always seem to go back to Hoyt. 

Would save me a whole lot of money if I just give in every year and stick with them. 

Look forward to tinkering and doing some overall reviews of the new models


----------



## Ridley

BrokenLimbs said:


> I had read somewhere several years ago that the carbon riser was originally engineered for Hoyt by an Italian company (they had a patent on the construction design) and that their carbon risers were produced in China.
> (That's where I had also read about the elaborate construction methods incorporated. I can't find the link now, that was years ago.)
> 
> In doing a search moments ago I saw that the 2014 Hoyt carbon models had a "new true carbon" construction: http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYSPTC2014/Hoyt+Carbon+Spyder+Turbo.html
> So maybe the production process has changed? Either way, if there's no aluminum tubing I'm glad I was wrong!


This is correct. Prince was the company, the ones that make tennis racquets. The original patents for the bow were filed by Prince. There never was an aluminum core though.


----------



## AR&BOW

nestly said:


> You people suggesting manufacturing carbon components in the US would be ultrexpensive are nuts. You still need the equipment whether its located in the US or China makes no difference. Labor cost and corporate taxes are why stuff isnt built here


You have no clue at all. When it comes to these risers it is the type of ewuipment required to produce this style riser. US companies did not have the required equipment. Buying it just to produce these risers would have been cost prohibited.


----------



## deadduck357

wolfseason said:


> you need to put your ago back in your pants and deal with the fact that North America isn't automatically the best at everything
> 
> 
> 
> We will be again ,we are going to experience a resurgence in American pride and craftmanship. US companies will either adapt or go away that's the hope anyways.


We use to be.


----------



## hunter11

My dealer, who likes to stir the pot, told me to tell the AT crowd that the reason Hoyt came out with designs that require upgrading your bowpress.......is so that all the people on AT who work on their own bows, would have something to cry and ***** about!


----------



## jmack73

Tell your dealer that if enough "dealers" knew HOW to work on em' people wouldn't have to have presses at home.


----------



## hunter11

jmack73 said:


> Tell your dealer that if enough "dealers" knew HOW to work on em' people wouldn't have to have presses at home.


HA! I love it!....I'll tell him!


----------



## 1955

BrokenLimbs said:


> Lighten up....... And I'm pleased to find out I am incorrect.
> I may have been wrongly informed. But even before the bows were released by Hoyt there was an articles written I came across regarding the construction of the first Hoyt carbon bow. Wasn't on the Hoyt website. (But then again, neither is the fact that the carbon risers were somehow affiliated with an Italian company, and were originally manufactured in China either.) Anyways, the article stated there was tubing upon which the carbon was somehow applied. That was the one thing I do remember and was explicitly stated in the article. Years later, I have zero idea as to where the article came from (it was internet.) Back then I I just took it as factual information given the bows appearance.
> 
> As for the user ID BrokenLimbs, YEP lol... But not anymore. First bow bottom exploded while shooting it in 2003 after thousands of shots. Dealers replaced limbs and it (same limb) blew a second time while poundage testing there at the shop during first draw after reassembly. Limb pockets or maybe a soft riser, who knows..... But in it's short life, it was a tack driver. (Slow shooter but had 9 inches of brace.) Owned several other BowTech's after that but had to walk away for the time being after a troublesome Admiral that also developed issues after 1000 or so shots. Issues manufacturer was either unable (or unwilling) to resolve. I still own an old Justice VFT 80# BowTech which is/was (in it's time) a nice bow IMO.
> 
> Right now I'm shooting a Chill-R, and am contemplating between either a second one (leftover great deal on a LH model), or trying my first Hoyt.
> (I'm not a Mathews guy, not in the least. But I really liked this one particular Mathews bow. It fits me well.)


We're cool!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tipsntails7

Joe2698 said:


> Talking on the phone ain't an American past time ( sadly it will be one day) would you hunt with a rem 700 if the barrel was made in China ? I wouldn't .


New 2015 rem?? I wouldn't hunt with it anyway. I'd rip the action out and throw everything else away...


----------



## jmack73

True.


Tipsntails7 said:


> New 2015 rem?? I wouldn't hunt with it anyway. I'd rip the action out and throw everything else away...


----------



## Mr. October

Joe2698 said:


> Talking on the phone ain't an American past time ( sadly it will be one day) would you hunt with a rem 700 if the barrel was made in China ? I wouldn't .


Don't look now . . . but people participate in archery . . including compound archery all over the world.


----------



## Mr. October

nestly said:


> You people suggesting manufacturing carbon components in the US would be ultrexpensive are nuts. You still need the equipment whether its located in the US or China makes no difference. Labor cost and corporate taxes are why stuff isnt built here


It also happens the Chinese and Koreans area REALLY GOOD at making carbon components. They've been doing it longer and have a much more skilled labor pool than we do. I do a lot of cycling too . . the same holds true there. I saw some video of a Chinese bike frame shop. It reminded me of watching an old American craftsman plying his trade. Very details oriented.


----------



## straightedge123

I just hope for one with a bigger valley........


----------



## FromGermany

Hey guys out there, do we have any hint what Hoyt 2016 will bring , except the fact that there are 4 bows, Aluminium and Carbon 31 and 34....celebrating 85 Years I thought they will bring something amazing.....but so tight lip....
Here in Europe we don't have any clue, even our dealers get no real information. So please give us some more Information, it's hard to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## Trueball13

jmack73 said:


> Tell your dealer that if enough "dealers" knew HOW to work on em' people wouldn't have to have presses at home.



This is such a great statement! There is only one guy at the shop that can work on a bow and it usually takes forever. That's why I started to tune my own. If I can get a fixed head to fly straight then it good enough my me


----------



## fountain

Tomorrow the day??


----------



## Heavy hoyt man

Tuesday


----------



## enkriss

All I got was Tuesday their website will be updated with the new models. That makes me think Tuesday.


----------



## ontarget7

I'm thinking there might be a third Hoyt in the mix soon


----------



## lunghit

Same here only if my Bowa can press it. I will not buy a bow I cant press and sure as heck ain't buying a new press.


----------



## enkriss

The only thing my shop would tell me is he ordered a bunch and while he venting about how he needed to buy new press fingers he did let it slip that atleast he won't have to stock mods for the bows.


----------



## azscorpion

After reading all the BS speculation on this thread, I have to let you know that my uncles neighbors friends cousins at work has the inside info over at Hoyt.

Hoyt is definitely merging with Mathews and creating the first Carbon Waffle Iron maker at 475 waffles per minute and will be sold by George Foreman on QVC only.

Really....


----------



## Whaack

I can't fathom why dealers are complaining over $200? Individuals yes but dealers who press multiple Hoyt's a day? Kinda stupid in my opinion.


----------



## deadduck357

Whaack said:


> I can't fathom why dealers are complaining over $200? Individuals yes but dealers who press multiple Hoyt's a day? Kinda stupid in my opinion.


Agreed. Shops have to be able to press what they sell. For me though I probably wouldn't buy the bow because the adapters will add to one specific now's price. $200-300 is ludicrous for some adapters.


----------



## ontarget7

lunghit said:


> Same here only if my Bowa can press it. I will not buy a bow I cant press and sure as heck ain't buying a new press.


I would bet the Bowa and X press styles will be fine. The biggest reason we probably see the finger change on the EZ Press is do to so many EZ presses in the shops and modifications had to be made.


----------



## Deserthuntr

So no one really knows anything up to date?


----------



## TwentySix

Nothing new for recurve boys and girls?


----------



## FromGermany

@ azscorpion

I thought that this forum is for archers help archers and not to talk about BS. Sorry only my opinion.


----------



## bucky0486

FromGermany said:


> Hey guys out there, do we have any hint what Hoyt 2016 will bring , except the fact that there are 4 bows, Aluminium and Carbon 31 and 34....celebrating 85 Years I thought they will bring something amazing.....but so tight lip....
> Here in Europe we don't have any clue, even our dealers get no real information. So please give us some more Information, it's hard to wait until Tuesday.


This is the most detail that we know for sure:



jaredjms said:


> I know many of you have been waiting for the newest info on new bows-- here's some info to tease us a little more:
> Flagship carbon and aluminum bows will both have new risers, new cams, limbs, and pocket system
> Carbon will have a 31", 34" and 33 turbo
> 7" brace, 6 on turbo
> Aluminum is 30.5", 34, 33 turbo
> 7" brace, 6 on turbo
> Carbon Spyder from 2015 will be available with the new cam system for a 28" AtoA bow called carbon Spyder fx
> 6 3/4 brace
> Charger has a replacement in mid range bow 6 3/4 brace 31 AtoA
> All new 36" target bow being introduced
> New carbon bow will not be available until December


I know how you're feeling. I feel like a giddy school girl waiting to see what's coming.


----------



## FromGermany

*Buky0486*

Thanks for sharing, thought that in the meantime that there are additional infos out. Let's wait for Tuesday.!:sad::beer:


----------



## bucky0486

Yep, unfortunately we're not getting a lot of info. Not that I've seen, anyway... We're just going to have to be patient, I suppose.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Everyone is waiting on Hoyt to release 2016s and I'm here like when are bucks going to start chasing.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Everyone is waiting on Hoyt to release 2016s and I'm here like when are bucks going to start chasing.


And yet here you are posting on this thread...


----------



## batsonbe

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Everyone is waiting on Hoyt to release 2016s and I'm here like when are bucks going to start chasing.


Were on the same page at least


----------



## craigxt

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Everyone is waiting on Hoyt to release 2016s and I'm here like when are bucks going to start chasing.


2 more weeks and I won't care what bow is coming out. At least here is SW WI anyway. Everyone stay safe in the stand this year.


----------



## FoggDogg

azscorpion said:


> After reading all the BS speculation on this thread, I have to let you know that my uncles neighbors friends cousins at work has the inside info over at Hoyt.
> 
> Hoyt is definitely merging with Mathews and creating the first Carbon Waffle Iron maker at 475 waffles per minute and will be sold by George Foreman on QVC only.
> 
> Really....


LOL!! Awesome!


----------



## zekezoe

straightedge123 said:


> I just hope for one with a bigger valley........


Not me, the z5 is almost to much


----------



## KimberTac1911

zekezoe said:


> Not me, the z5 is almost to much


Z5 with bomar stop is about perfect for my taste. I just want z5 turbo on the 34 models


----------



## bucky0486

KimberTac1911 said:


> Z5 with bomar stop is about perfect for my taste. I just want z5 turbo on the 34 models


You're out of luck. See above. New limbs and new cams. The turbo model is 33" ATA. Keep up...


----------



## Tiggie_00

11am eastern Monday Hoyts Facebook will be updated live with the 2016 lineup. 12 hours and counting


----------



## bucky0486

Tiggie_00 said:


> 11am eastern Monday morning Hoyts Facebook will be updated live with the 2016 lineup.


With your phony Hoyt catalog post, I don't trust a thing you say. That being said, I really hope you're right, and I'll be checking, just in case...


----------



## Tiggie_00

It was a joke.. live a little


----------



## bucky0486

Tiggie_00 said:


> It was a joke.. live a little


Haha, I like you, I just don't trust you.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Tiggie_00

I see you joined in July of 2015... I found the 2014 Hoyt Catalog and posted it before Hoyt offically launched. Then after a few hours the thread was moved to the motorcycle forum.. hehe.


----------



## bucky0486

I've been hunting/target practicing with a borrowed bow for a few years and I'm in the market for a new bow, and I'm strongly interested in Hoyt carbons. I'm not much of a motorcycle guy, but I do like light weight, high horsepower cars.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Honestly Carbon is 99% hype unless you are hunting in freezing temps. The Carbon warms while you hold it.


----------



## Finq

They should most definitely try to get into the c0² free waffle market to secure their future.


----------



## caspian

ex-wolverine said:


> Yeah it cracks me up when people spout off about non American made products when they shoot carbon arrows designed by Americans but from China , or Mexico , use binos from Europe and Japan , drive 4 wheelers where the parent company is from Japan , shoot Baretta shotguns and pistols ...
> 
> Hell I have been to the Skb and Weatherby factory in Japan when I was stationed there ...Winchester , Browning , Nikko , Sako and the list goes on


exactly. it's arrogance to think you're the best at everything.

everyone is good at something, be the best at what you're good at and trade. everyone wins.

(my government hasn't learned this, every time we try to manufacture something they "fix" it.)


----------



## caspian

Deserthuntr said:


> So no one really knows anything up to date?


is that honestly a surprise to you? this is the silly week where rumours fly, everyone knows someone who heard it from someone else, and with the sole exception of Tiggy, nobody here knows for sure.


----------



## KimberTac1911

bucky0486 said:


> You're out of luck. See above. New limbs and new cams. The turbo model is 33" ATA. Keep up...


I know they had a new cam. Still the new cams could be close to turbo profile


----------



## yoda

not plounging through 11 pages i heard a wisper pro edge elite a 1" longer ata no new cams on that bow z5


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

LetThemGrow said:


> And yet here you are posting on this thread...


Should I have put sarcasm and this is a joke in parenthesis?


----------



## Tiggie_00

Here is the First bow the Carbon WidowMaker..


----------



## mikesmith66

Oh geez.......they went back to the roller guard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:




Tiggie_00 said:


> Here is the First bow the Carbon WidowMaker..
> 
> View attachment 3032762


----------



## Tiggie_00

I just ordered one for $1600 hahaha


----------



## mikehoyme

Tiggie_00 said:


> Here is the First bow the Carbon WidowMaker..
> 
> View attachment 3032762


No sarcasm, this one never gets old. Keep it up.


----------



## msteff

Wanted some input on the preload limbs... So in general, what does that do to the draw cycle? I am shooting the 2015 Carbon Turbo and want to get an idea, all else being equal, what would happen. Sounds like you gain 5-10 fps possibly. This gain doesn't come for free. Would the draw cycle be much more harsh? Thoughts on what preloaded limbs do. Just keep going back to the fact that speed isn't free. Or does the action of the limbs in general generate the increase speed?


----------



## enkriss

msteff said:


> Wanted some input on the preload limbs... So in general, what does that do to the draw cycle? I am shooting the 2015 Carbon Turbo and want to get an idea, all else being equal, what would happen. Sounds like you gain 5-10 fps possibly. This gain doesn't come for free. Would the draw cycle be much more harsh? Thoughts on what preloaded limbs do. Just keep going back to the fact that speed isn't free. Or does the action of the limbs in general generate the increase speed?


I don't think you will gain speed. What you do gain is a quieter more vibe free bow.


----------



## msteff

So... If Hoyt is moving to preloaded limbs they are doing it for the sole purpose of having a more quiet and vibe free bow??? Seems like there is more to it that that. Got to be some speed gains. If there are speed gains then they could increase brace and get the same speed. Or split it and gain some incremental speed and give us back a little brace height. Gotta be more to it that just to quiet the bow down.


----------



## msteff

This change is causing all the dealers to get a special mod for their presses or get a new one. Pretty big move. Just wanted to get the discussion moving in the direction of what having preloaded limbs does for a bow as we are pretty sure that is what they're doing.


----------



## Tiggie_00

The 2016 Carbon WIDOWMAKER.. IT'S HERE


----------



## LetThemGrow

Tiggie don't u ever get tired of posting this clutter?


----------



## Deserthuntr

Awesome Tiggie! I want one! What are the specs?


----------



## zekezoe

With more preload wouldn't the cams have to be larger?


----------



## bucky0486

Tiggie_00 said:


> 11am eastern Monday Hoyts Facebook will be updated live with the 2016 lineup. 12 hours and counting


You let me down again! HOW COULD YOU?!


----------



## hunter11

In regard to the preloaded limbs.....for example I owned a chillX....one of the smoothest pulling bows EVER....BUT it generates very descent speed and almost no hand shock.....I'm not an engineer but this is what I've observed


----------



## Finq

zekezoe said:


> With more preload wouldn't the cams have to be larger?


No.


----------



## Gunther_1904

I'm glad that I was not the only sucker


----------



## bucky0486

Gunther_1904 said:


> I'm glad that I was not the only sucker


Haha, it's as if just anyone can go onto the interwebs and post lies...


----------



## *SWITCH

msteff said:


> This change is causing all the dealers to get a special mod for their presses or get a new one. Pretty big move. Just wanted to get the discussion moving in the direction of what having preloaded limbs does for a bow as we are pretty sure that is what they're doing.


I briefly shot a bow with pre loaded limbs and yes it was quiet but didn't feel much different otherwise except maybe quite a tuff draw cycle., (pse phenom and bow madness). I always thought that the the pre load meant more speed??, I guess it also means you can have a longer riser with pre loads, which should add stability.

a long ata hoyt with pre load limbs and longer riser is going to be more like a PSE Dominator then I guess than previous incarnations. Shame as I think the pro edge and podium x are 2 of the best looking bows ever made.

will be interesting if Hoyt do put pre load limbs on their longer axle bows.


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

bucky0486 said:


> You let me down again! HOW COULD YOU?!


Bah hum bug! I was a sucker too. I new it couldn't be true but I still tried it.


----------



## Gunther_1904

bucky0486 said:


> Haha, it's as if just anyone can go onto the interwebs and post lies...


You are correct about that. Haha. Think of all the traffic he generated on Hoyt's facebook page this morning though.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Tomorrow is the day.. or maybe sooner 



bucky0486 said:


> You let me down again! HOW COULD YOU?!


----------



## mikesmith66

I think the past 4 or 5 years they have done the product launch on a Wednesday if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Deserthuntr

What is Hoyt's official Facebook page? I see there are a few. The one with the most Likes?


----------



## bucky0486

Deserthuntr said:


> What is Hoyt's official Facebook page? I see there are a few. The one with the most Likes?


https://www.facebook.com/HoytBowhunting

They actually just posted a message saying that the 2016 bows will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

bucky0486 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/HoytBowhunting
> 
> They actually just posted a message saying that the 2016 bows will be posted tomorrow.


Yup.


----------



## Deserthuntr

bucky0486 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/HoytBowhunting
> 
> They actually just posted a message saying that the 2016 bows will be posted tomorrow.


Cool, thanks. Was looking at it all day and nothing happened. And just when I asked they posted.... Can't wait. Think they will have something special for their 85th Anniversary.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## SteveID

Tiggie_00 said:


> View attachment 3034266
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034322


You used to be kind of good at this. Now you just seem desperate.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

SteveID said:


> You used to be kind of good at this. Now you just seem desperate.


LOL Agreed.


----------



## Deserthuntr

SteveID said:


> You used to be kind of good at this. Now you just seem desperate.


Nah I think he is becoming better...


----------



## batsonbe

Wont be much longer boys and girls! Pretty excited to see what they have to offer


----------



## Mallardbreath

They better not be PSE ugly. I'd rather shoot a slower, less smooth, but pretty bow than a smooth fast ugly one. :wink:


----------



## Corinth Hunter

Hoyt is announcing Tuesday Oct 13th per the email I just got from their marketing department. Cant wait to see whats new!


----------



## Doebuster

I bet there going to be nice , 340 and a7 inch brace sounds good to me !


----------



## wileycat

Man its like Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Deserthuntr

I like the old days better... when the Hoyt catalog leaked a few days and even weeks before the launch... LOL


----------



## deadduck357

Ok we know the launch is tomorrow but what time? East, Central, Mnt., Pac.?


----------



## bucky0486

deadduck357 said:


> Ok we know the launch is tomorrow but what time? East, Central, Mnt., Pac.?


My guess is that it will be about the same time they posted the announcement. About noon EST?


----------



## zekezoe

Mallardbreath said:


> They better not be PSE ugly. I'd rather shoot a slower, less smooth, but pretty bow than a smooth fast ugly one. :wink:


Those "ugly" pse bows changed the industry. I think some of those pse bows look better than my nitrum


----------



## Doebuster

I love this time of year , the rut is approaching and the new rigs are coming out !


----------



## centershot

deadduck357 said:


> Ok we know the launch is tomorrow but what time? East, Central, Mnt., Pac.?


SLC is in the Mountain Time Zone - usually around 10 am things start to show up.


----------



## bucky0486

Do they update their main website (hoyt.com) along with the facebook uploads?


----------



## Fafnir

They'll probably update the website after they've revealed everything. Or early Wednesday.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Thanks 



Deserthuntr said:


> I like the old days better... when the Hoyt catalog leaked a few days and even weeks before the launch... LOL


----------



## LetThemGrow

SteveID said:


> You used to be kind of good at this. Now you just seem desperate.


Totally agree....


----------



## bigGP

SteveID said:


> You used to be kind of good at this. Now you just seem desperate.


LOL #Wellplayed


----------



## Tiggie_00

LetThemGrow said:


> Totally agree....


Desperate? For what? LOL.. That's funny. Anything new I would post the mods just delete anyhow because I dropped the 2014 Catalog before launch a couple years ago. So trust me Im done doing anything new.


----------



## Ian

Should be seeing lot more bows in the classifieds. The next question will be. When can you actually own one of these new 2016 models? 1, 2, 3 months after you can purchase one?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Last year I bought my first Nitrum the day after release as soon as the shop opened. So I would say pretty soon


----------



## hunter11

jmack73 said:


> Tell your dealer that if enough "dealers" knew HOW to work on em' people wouldn't have to have presses at home.


He said there ought to be a law that anyone that buys a bow has to have a press so he wouldn't have to work on em'


----------



## jmack73

hunter11 said:


> He said there ought to be a law that anyone that buys a bow has to have a press so he wouldn't have to work on em'


Tell him "well played"! Lol!

Unfortunately there is a lot of dealers that don't know how to tune a bow correctly so you end up driving 2 hours one way for simple fixes. I have even shipped bows through tuners so they would show up ready. Fixing to get better round here though!


----------



## ex-wolverine

Get some sleep brother and dream of your dream bow that Hoyt will release tomorrow...You will be pleasantly surprised when you wake up...Ha ha who an I fooling I will be checking face book every time I wake up...



4IDARCHER said:


> Last year I bought my first Nitrum the day after release as soon as the shop opened. So I would say pretty soon


----------



## deadduck357

ex-wolverine said:


> Get some sleep brother and dream of your dream bow that Hoyt will release tomorrow...You will be pleasantly surprised when you wake up...Ha ha who an I fooling I will be checking face book every time I wake up...


Just checked - nothing - and just took a Lunesta, we'll see it later.


----------



## joeprec

Ian said:


> Should be seeing lot more bows in the classifieds. The next question will be. When can you actually own one of these new 2016 models? 1, 2, 3 months after you can purchase one?


My dealer has an alotted preorder that Hoyt has ready to rock on its way and includes one target bow in Silver Ice along with several hunting bows. May already have them and if I weren't laying on a hospital bed with my 1 year old son in ICU due to a sudden resportory infection he got, I would likely have gotten a sneak peek due to the laid back ******* backwoods town I live in where one can still get away with such things. I was surprised he showed me his spec sheet as soon as he got it just prior to its revelation on this thread and he didn't act like Hoyt wanted it kept secret so I think that they time it where it would be a wash on beating them to the punch with a visual so may take another few days to a week in reality to recieve them.


----------



## Deserthuntr

joeprec said:


> My dealer has an alotted preorder that Hoyt has ready to rock on its way and includes one target bow in Silver Ice along with several hunting bows. May already have them and if I weren't laying on a hospital bed with my 1 year old son in ICU due to a sudden resportory infection he got, I would likely have gotten a sneak peek due to the laid back ******* backwoods town I live in where one can still get away with such things. I was surprised he showed me his spec sheet as soon as he got it just prior to its revelation on this thread and he didn't act like Hoyt wanted it kept secret so I think that they time it where it would be a wash on beating them to the punch with a visual so may take another few days to a week in reality to recieve them.


Good luck with your son!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hoyt is on Mountain time and their meeting starts at 10am Eastern.


----------



## Billincamo

Tiggie_00 said:


> Hoyt is on Mountain time and their meeting starts at 11am Eastern.


Meeting starts at 8AM Mountain time. That would be 10AM Eastern. It is only a 2 hour difference, not 3.


----------



## ontarget7

It's going to be good [emoji457][emoji106]🏼


----------



## Burtle

ontarget7 said:


> It's going to be good [emoji457][emoji106]&#55356;&#57340;




Too bad they don't do the show live online lol. I wouldn't get anything done at work today


----------



## ontarget7

Can't wait to review the new line and go through the fine tuning process [emoji6]


----------



## montigre

Tiggie_00 said:


> The 2016 Carbon WIDOWMAKER.. IT'S HERE
> 
> View attachment 3033042


Yeah, Tiggie.....I wait all year to catch your Hoyt previews!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

ontarget7 said:


> Can't wait to review the new line and go through the fine tuning process [emoji6]


:banana::guitarist::thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bucky0486

I feel like I'm in high school again, constantly refreshing Facebook to see if you got a reply message yet.


----------



## BigBuckDown!

Waiting.....


----------



## batsonbe

Axiously awaiting


----------



## Tiggie_00

Last year the first pics didnt show up until 11 - 11:30 eastern time


----------



## nismomike

Yep we should be about an hour and a half away if they follow the same schedule as last year. This was the first picture last year. That's Arizona time.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Remember Hoyt has two facebook pages. 

https://m.facebook.com/HoytTargetArchery TARGET SHOOTERS

https://m.facebook.com/HoytBowhunting BOW HUNTERS


----------



## bucky0486

They posted an intro video. They are announcing to the sales reps right now, apparently.

They sure know how to put on a show.


----------



## makemine10mm

Damn I didn't expect them to break out AC/DC, sold!


----------



## dchughes7

Anybody know what the new aluminum will be called? The Widowmaker is an awesome name.


----------



## RickB4

Yeah I was impressed with the AC/DC as well


----------



## centershot

That FB intro video was lame............it's not an NBA game. Hope they are more "Serious" when it comes to the new bows.


----------



## swampcruiser

Its good to see cheesy luanch meetings span all industry-- I love the AC/DC but the reps hooting and hollering is priceless!


----------



## bub77

centershot said:


> That FB intro video was lame............it's not an NBA game. Hope they are more "Serious" when it comes to the new bows.


Like most things on FB, but it would be a fun day to work at Hoyt.


----------



## Angel King

Tag


----------



## centershot

swampcruiser said:


> Its good to see cheesy luanch meetings span all industry-- I love the AC/DC but the reps hooting and hollering is priceless!


I just watched that again..........embarrassing. Good thing it was dark in there, I would not want my face to be shown. And I like Hoyt bows.....


----------



## rattlinman

centershot said:


> That FB intro video was lame............it's not an NBA game. Hope they are more "Serious" when it comes to the new bows.


Well, if that's the worst thing to be said about the new 2016 bows, then it will be a good line-up. :wink:


----------



## cordini

They did say a storm was coming.....I guess it was between "Thunderstruck" or "Thunder Rolls". I'm glad they chose AC/DC......


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Already complaining and they haven't been released?! Typical AT.


----------



## Tiggie_00

How many of you keep refreshing Hoyts Facebook page? LOL


----------



## mountainman7

Yup


----------



## mikesmith66

It's their 85th anniversary year. They are probably having fun with the event.


----------



## Jellymon

centershot said:


> I just watched that again..........embarrassing. Good thing it was dark in there, I would not want my face to be shown. And I like Hoyt bows.....





centershot said:


> That FB intro video was lame............it's not an NBA game. Hope they are more "Serious" when it comes to the new bows.


...


----------



## db102550

More like a bunch of teenage tech geeks running the presentation.


----------



## bucky0486

I expected things to move a bit quicker than this...


----------



## Tiggie_00

85th Anniversary 24K GOLD dipped


----------



## nismomike

bucky0486 said:


> I expected things to move a bit quicker than this...


Then you'll really be disappointed when they take a lunch break half way through. They are on the same schedule as last year.


----------



## bmanning

Come on Man...they have to post something...with all the reps dancing and grinding there has to be a geek somewhere in the company that can post bow pics/specs on facebook.


----------



## mikesmith66

Is that the new chrome grip ?? :darkbeer:




Tiggie_00 said:


> 85th Anniversary 24K GOLD dipped
> 
> View attachment 3041218


----------



## *SWITCH

just w t f was that Hoyt? some blocky video showing nothing, come on you can do better


----------



## 4by4buck

maybe the wrong video got uploaded and there was suppose to be more to it? :dontknow:


----------



## igorts

mikesmith66 said:


> Is that the new chrome grip ?? :darkbeer:


24k gold tape:wink: and I know who's bow it is. -


----------



## "Own More Bone"

At least there was no motorcycle intro...


----------



## swampcruiser

bowhuntermitch said:


> Already complaining and they haven't been released?! Typical AT.


I love my Hoyts for sure, but with all the hype it better be good. If its a few ATA and spec tweaks this is anti climatic for sure!!


----------



## Outsider

They probably won't show anything more till the conference is over.


----------



## Outsider

For those who don't have facebook


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hahaha My wife just said its taking 2016 Hoyt along time to come.. Hahahaaa Nag Nag Nag.. Their taking their good old time and its okay.. lol


----------



## nestly

Tiggie_00 said:


> 85th Anniversary 24K GOLD dipped


... what is it that you're attempting to accomplish?


----------



## ontarget7

Almost time [emoji457]


----------



## Tiggie_00

The obvious since Hoyt Gold dipped their 75th maybe they will gold dip their 85th.. What are your trying to accomplish? #Newbie



nestly said:


> ... what is it that you're attempting to accomplish?


----------



## centershot

Jellymon said:


> ...


Have you watched that into? Not trying to be negative but these are grown men..........and engineers at that. lol


----------



## enkriss

#Newbie ...lol. That's great!


----------



## FEDIE316

Outsider said:


> For those who don't have facebook


Lol, wow


----------



## DMAX-HD

This like a ribbon cutting at an elderly home :yawn: :sleepy2:


----------



## trial153

It just freaking embarrassing


----------



## Tiggie_00

*OMG Hoyt just get it over with.. LOL*


----------



## ozzz

Why would they post that video?

I guess they are an engineering company and not a marketing company.


----------



## enkriss

Somethings are best left behind closed doors....smh


----------



## Outsider

centershot said:


> Have you watched that into? Not trying to be negative but these are grown men..........and engineers at that. lol


I love Hoyt but I think this is too much of a show.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

ozzz said:


> Why would they post that video?
> 
> I guess they are an engineering company and not a marketing company.


Seems I've heard that before. Lol

They are also a no hype company.


----------



## stromdidilly

Half expecting Michael Scott to show up and start handing out Dundies in that video


----------



## bmanning

Reps and company execs in a dark room circle jerking each other...meanwhile they forget that the one's that will generate their business are waiting on information to determine whether we spend money with them or perhaps Elite.


----------



## centershot

Only things missing were the human tunnel and big paper banner to bust through coming into the room..........lol

That's what it looks like when a bunch of engineers through a party!


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

Let's be ready to see the new line and say....Meh.....just like last year's line ...same speed, same axle, about the same cam and look a new color. ...Haha!


----------



## flinginairos

centershot said:


> Only things missing were the human tunnel and big paper banner to bust through coming into the room..........lol


and the canon that shoots new bows into the crowd! LOL


----------



## friedm1

cant beleive how serious people are about this. 90% of the people complaining wont be buying any of these.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hahahahaaaaaa OMG.. LMAO



bmanning said:


> Reps and company execs in a dark room circle jerking each other...meanwhile they forget that the one's that will generate their business are waiting on information to determine whether we spend money with them or perhaps Elite.


----------



## bub77

bmanning said:


> Reps and company execs in a dark room circle jerking each other...meanwhile they forget that the one's that will generate their business are waiting on information to determine whether we spend money with them or perhaps Elite.


haha


----------



## Ironman141

Hey it could be worse. They could be like Bowtech and actually make us wait till 2016 to see the 2016 lineup lol.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Well they did say they blew the roof off. I hope it was not with hardcore limbs!!


----------



## flinginairos

Can't wait to see all the bash threads on the new bows later tonight. You know it's coming!


----------



## Angel King

At least throw in some girls in bikinis. Lol. Whatever, who cares. They can do whatever they want as part of the show.


----------



## enkriss

ChasingCoyotes said:


> Let's be ready to see the new line and say....Meh.....just like last year's line ...same speed, same axle, about the same cam and look a new color. ...Haha!


Hey we have seen worse last week with the elite launch. They rereleased there 2014 line with an inch less brace height and a new name....I mean a new reused name...how lame is that.


----------



## FEDIE316

enkriss said:


> Hey we have seen worse last week with the elite launch. They rereleased there 2014 line with an inch less brace height and a new name....I mean a new reused name...how lame is that.


Lol, just can't stop yourself can you. Must.....bash......Elite......lmao!


----------



## Tiggie_00

If you put a pole in the center of the video? It does kinda look like a Hoyt Bunnie Ranch Strip Club. Hahahaaa



Angel King said:


> At least throw in some girls in bikinis. Lol. Whatever, who cares. They can do whatever they want as part of the show.


----------



## enkriss

FEDIE316 said:


> Lol, just can't stop yourself can you. Must.....bash......Elite......lmao!


Tit for tat....lol


----------



## mountainman7

Angel King said:


> At least throw in some girls in bikinis. Lol. Whatever, who cares. They can do whatever they want as part of the show.


Exactly.....I personally don't care if they video themselves standing on their head trying to boil coffee in their ***es....it's the bow I'm interested in not the show....who cares about a 10 second video clip that shows nothing...that clip won't make or break my decision on whether or not to buy their bow...the bow itself will....just my opinion.


----------



## nestly

Tiggie_00 said:


> The obvious since Hoyt Gold dipped their 75th maybe they will gold dip their 85th.. What are your trying to accomplish? #Newbie


That might be more believable if you hadn't also posted the "2016" Hoyt catalog, which was just the 2015 catalog that had been photoshopped, and then in other topics pics of the Hoyt "widowmaker" as though that was an actual 2016 model. "What are you trying to accomplish" was rhetorical... and a heads up to others that might not realize you're not to be taken seriously.


----------



## bub77

mountainman7 said:


> Exactly.....I personally don't care if they video themselves standing on their head trying to boil coffee in their ***es....it's the bow I'm interested in not the show....who cares about a 10'second video clip that shows nothing...that clip won't make or break my decision on whether or not to buy their bow...the bow itself will....just my opinion.


Fo sho


----------



## chaded

centershot said:


> Only things missing were the human tunnel and big paper banner to bust through coming into the room..........lol
> 
> That's what it looks like when a bunch of engineers through a party!




And a mascot that is dressed like an apple that does a flip off a trampoline to slam dunk a bow.


----------



## rattlinman

bowhuntermitch said:


> Already complaining and they haven't been released?! Typical AT.


X2. Exactly what I was thinking.....


----------



## joeprec

Deserthuntr said:


> Good luck with your son!


😀 Thanks!


----------



## BigBuckDown!

That video made me laugh......I feel like we just got a preview to a monster truck rally.


----------



## Tiggie_00

#SlowHitVsFastMiss


----------



## Downin Whiteys

BigBuckDown! said:


> That video made me laugh......I feel like we just got a preview to a monster truck rally.


A WWE Show


----------



## Tiggie_00

Like my new Avatar?


----------



## Ironman141

New profile pic...Absolutely riveting


----------



## Ghostbuck

mountainman7 said:


> Exactly.....I personally don't care if they video themselves standing on their head trying to boil coffee in their ***es....it's the bow I'm interested in not the show....who cares about a 10 second video clip that shows nothing...that clip won't make or break my decision on whether or not to buy their bow...the bow itself will....just my opinion.


Funniest line i think i have ever seen here on AT!!!! Hilarious! That may be my new sig!


----------



## BigBuckDown!

Everybody in the video is making these weird whooping noises......sounds like even the reps are faking excitement.


----------



## bub77

I love this time of year, but man people get grumpy when they have to wait!


----------



## BigBuckDown!

bub77 said:


> I love this time of year, but man people get grumpy when they have to wait!


Why wait......when they could just show us how to spend our money! Lol


----------



## nismomike




----------



## PSE 2374

Really


----------



## Ironman141

Dammit not even a new bow first. Just ugly colored camo.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ohhhh felt a lite breeze.. No Storm yet


----------



## BigBuckDown!

Beautiful! I always wanted a youth bow for my target archery needs! Lol


----------



## PSE 2374

Crazy girly man video, then horrible color camo youth bows. Just awesome Hoyt!!


----------



## Doebuster

They had to copy mathews!


----------



## nismomike




----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

can confirm new cam POWERMAX


----------



## joffutt1

nismomike said:


>


Guy looks like he fell face first on his grill while cooking.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Is that a nitrum riser and charger limb pockets, limbs?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

joffutt1 said:


> Guy looks like he fell face first on his grill while cooking.


Hahaha


----------



## Doebuster

I bet it's a tec riser with PSE cams and pre loaded limbs , they swapped patents with pse s carbon look a like !


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau




----------



## nismomike




----------



## BigBuckDown!

I'm liking the new budget bow! It looks nitrum/charger like!


----------



## makemine10mm

so hoyt shared hollow carbon patent with pse in exchange for cam tech and limbs?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

cool,
Nitrum riser with charger limbs and pockets and new cams. Looks to be a nice continuaiton on the budget priced (realitve) bow


----------



## Predator

:bored: I'm sure it's a nice budget bow but show us the big dogs already!


----------



## rattlinman

Refresh.....refresh....refresh....


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Time to wait another hour to see something else


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Time to wait another hour to see something else


looks like they're releasing a new one every 10 mins. Should be 2 or 3 more mins.


----------



## Etheis

iPhone battery life will not be good today! Can't wait to get these bows in the shop


----------



## batsonbe

Personally not impressed so far


----------



## Doebuster

makemine10mm said:


> so hoyt shared hollow carbon patent with pse in exchange for cam tech and limbs?


Looks like it to me !


----------



## makemine10mm

batsonbe said:


> Personally not impressed so far


We'll they did show a kids bow and a budget bow so far.


----------



## Deserthuntr

Welcome!!! To ArcheryBash, I mean NegativeTalk.... Hoyt 2016 sucks, I shot the new flagship bow, piece of crap!


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau




----------



## Tiggie_00

What the? Is that photoshopped? LOL


----------



## Ironman141

Dat riser doe


----------



## bub77

Rotating mods on the power max. NICE!


----------



## bowtech2006

Wyatt Sauvageau said:


>


Like the looks


----------



## sean1

Interesting. Dfx


----------



## rodney482

I like it


----------



## ontarget7

Looking good !


----------



## PSE 2374

What riser is that?


----------



## batsonbe

Dfx cam 1/2 looking a lot more appealing to me than the others


----------



## sean1

Deserthuntr said:


> Welcome!!! To ArcheryBash, I mean NegativeTalk.... Hoyt 2016 sucks, I shot the new flagship bow, piece of crap!


You shot the new flagship bow already? In South Africa? Or were you at the plant?


----------



## Mathias

Me too, looks sweet.
I'm curious if they improved their camo finish


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

rodney482 said:


> i like it


i love it!


----------



## Outsider

How are the limbs attached to the bow? It looks like if you dry fire the bow they will fly away


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I want more!!!!!!
That riser looks sick!!!!


----------



## bub77

Wyatt Sauvageau said:


>


Limb stops!


----------



## ontarget7

I'm sure I will have the new Turbo 🏼


----------



## Ironman141

Inb4 "It looks like a PSE" :darkbeer:


----------



## centershot

No containment on the limb pockets? Humm.


----------



## ontarget7

Glad they are making the limb stops an option, don't care for them on a Hybrid


----------



## pointndog

IS it an optical illusion or do the limbs seem narrower?


----------



## rxavage

i see another harvest brown in my future, that riser looks killer.


----------



## BigBuckDown!

That is sick! I'm excited now! That's why they needed the bow press adapters. The preloaded limbs.


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau




----------



## Ironman141

Here we go!


----------



## Clocked92

Not entirely sure I like new riser. I loved the look of the Nitrum more than any other bow ever.


----------



## rodney482




----------



## Doebuster

Now we're talking looks different for sure lets see the whole bow joe !


----------



## bowtech2006

Whole bow a d specs!


----------



## flinginairos

Wyatt Sauvageau said:


>


OH SHIII.....things just got real!


----------



## enkriss

Optional limb stops....sht!

Specs!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

enkriss said:


> Optional limb stops....sht!
> 
> Specs!!!!


coming in a couple


----------



## Deserthuntr

Defiant?? What a joke! Is that all they've got?


----------



## mt-hoytshooter

Go over to my Hoyt Release 2016 thread. I'll try to keep you all posted the best I can. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3063962[\URL]


----------



## Etheis

Specs would be fantastic


----------



## bowtech2006

enkriss said:


> Optional limb stops....sht!
> 
> Specs!!!!


Awesome


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

Doesnt look like theres airshoxs


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

mt-hoytshooter said:


> Go over to my Hoyt Release 2016 thread. I'll try to keep you all posted the best I can. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3063962[\URL][/QUOTE]
> I've already started some lol.


----------



## ReezMan

flinginairos said:


> OH SHIII.....things just got real!


Those look to b turbo cams in the picture


----------



## rxavage

excuse my ignorance, what is so good about optional limb stops? what is the benefit of not having them?


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau




----------



## Moosejaw

theyre up


----------



## mikehoyme

rxavage said:


> excuse my ignorance, what is so good about optional limb stops? what is the benefit of not having them?


Some people like the feel of cable stops, some prefer limb stops since a limb gives less than a cable. This lets you choose whatever one you like more.


----------



## Deserthuntr

I'm just kidding guys, just want these bashers to stop so that we can just enjoy the new Hoyts. Think the Defiant is going to be awesome!


----------



## Romero14

Specs are up


----------



## Tiggie_00

What? Why are these bows getting heavier? It is like the are doing it on purpose.


----------



## PSE 2374

Some of us like a heavier bow. Some of these light bows feel like toys. It's whatever a person likes I guess.


----------



## Whaack

That is a darn sexy looking bow. Limb stops on Hoyt? Yes please!!


----------



## Hoytman-89

A bit disappointed in the specs though. Was hoping for some more speed on the 31"


----------



## Clocked92

Not overly impressed with the look of the riser. To me a bow has to look as good as it shoots.


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

My dealer says probably next week they'll have one for me to shoot!


----------



## Whaack

Looks like they did away with the center pivot limb dampener thingy which I like.


----------



## BigBuckDown!

The bow looks sick!......but the specs aren't impressing me. My nitrum 34 is right there.....I hope the cam is butter


----------



## Outsider

mt-hoytshooter said:


> Go over to my Hoyt Release 2016 thread. I'll try to keep you all posted the best I can. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3063962[\URL][/QUOTE]
> Are you serious kid?


----------



## 4by4buck

I really like the look of the d30. I can't wait to learn more about the new cams. They look like they may have a rotating mod?


----------



## G-unit

Seems like they're getting slower


----------



## -bowfreak-

Nice looking bows but I will keep my Nitrum. The Z5 is a sweet cam and it is faster than the new bow.


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

I'm not overly impressed with the specs, I'd love to see them on the 340ish and 360 for turbo. But hey, I bet they're gonna feel great!


----------



## ontarget7

Yep, Turbo it will be. See if the new design brings more speed in the #2 cam E slot


----------



## eyedoc

Tiggie_00 said:


> What? Why are these bows getting heavier? It is like the are doing it on purpose.


i agree...makes the carbon bow more attractive. all about the $$$


----------



## Doebuster

My Slocam is as fast as that 34 , I was looking for 340 out of the 31 , let's see the carbons !


----------



## Tiggie_00

The 2013 Spyder 30 was 3.7lb.. Its obvious there is alot of extra metal on that bow.. geesh.. Come on Hoyt.. 



eyedoc said:


> i agree...makes the carbon bow more attractive. all about the $$$


----------



## Clocked92

Ya I think the Nitrum cut into their carbon sales big time last year since the CS didn't change much and the Nitrum was such a great bow.

They're definitely gonna focus on pushing the carbon bows again.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Boo


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

Clocked92 said:


> Ya I think the Nitrum cut into their carbon sales big time last year since the CS didn't change much and the Nitrum was such a great bow.
> 
> They're definitely gonna focus on pushing the carbon bows again.


Yeah, the nitrum is an awesome bow!


----------



## *SWITCH

I think it looks good, but not a patch on a pro edge elite, which has almost the same specs as the 34", also surprised at the speeds with the pre load limbs, guess they may feel steadier???? but my specialist puts out 330fps with longer axle and brace and no pre load limbs, hope they got something else up their sleeve lol just noticed maybe I shudda copy righted my signature =0)


----------



## T_Sebastian

Being a noob and all, Ive never been around, or really payed any attention to the whole "New Model Release" thing. So, does it work like car dealers? In that with the newly released products coming out, there will be deals to be had on the previous years stuff?


----------



## centershot

T_Sebastian said:


> Being a noob and all, Ive never been around, or really payed any attention to the whole "New Model Release" thing. So, does it work like car dealers? In that with the newly released products coming out, there will be deals to be had on the previous years stuff?


Yup, and watch the classifieds for last year's hottest bows for about 60% of retail.......


----------



## bowtech2006

T_Sebastian said:


> Being a noob and all, Ive never been around, or really payed any attention to the whole "New Model Release" thing. So, does it work like car dealers? In that with the newly released products coming out, there will be deals to be had on the previous years stuff?


Yes!


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

*SWITCH said:


> I think it looks good, but not a patch on a pro edge elite, which has almost the same specs as the 34", also surprised at the speeds with the pre load limbs, guess they may feel steadier???? but my specialist puts out 330fps with longer axle and brace and no pre load limbs, hope they got something else up their sleeve lol just noticed maybe I shudda copy righted my signature =0)


Maybe they used the preload to make cams less aggressive? 10fps off cams and 10 on limbs?


----------



## Whaack

T_Sebastian said:


> Being a noob and all, Ive never been around, or really payed any attention to the whole "New Model Release" thing. So, does it work like car dealers? In that with the newly released products coming out, there will be deals to be had on the previous years stuff?


Yes. Especially in the AT classifieds. Dealers will liquidate NIB bows of nearly every brand. Other than Elite though you will be without a Warranty, regardless of what they try to tell you.


----------



## Hammer 1

What's on steroids?? The specs are the same, big deal!


----------



## PSE 2374

I guess the rest of the lineup is staying the same??


----------



## Viper69

Well not impressed by specs or picture but we shall see when we get them in the shop.


----------



## PSE 2374

Just saw that this bow is the Nitrum replacement. What gives?


----------



## friedm1

Whaack said:


> Yes. Especially in the AT classifieds. Dealers will liquidate NIB bows of nearly every brand. Other than Elite though you will be without a Warranty, regardless of what they try to tell you.


yeah i really wish the AT mods would crack down on people saying the warranty card hasnt been filled out, it would lead to less confusion amongst new archers or less informed people.


----------



## T_Sebastian

PSE 2374 said:


> Just saw that this bow is the Nitrum replacement. What gives?


Hoyt answered this question in a comment on FB. It is the Nitrum replacement.


----------



## reylamb

I am really liking the defiant series. Lines look somewhat similar to the Rytera Nemesis I currently shoot, and I have always loved the look of that bow.

The 30" at 331 is pretty speedy when you see the 7" brace height.

The turbo might just be the bow in my future, and waiting to see what if anything they do with the target lineup.


----------



## PSE 2374

T_Sebastian said:


> Hoyt answered this question in a comment on FB. It is the Nitrum replacement.


Why only one year with the Nitrum?


----------



## makemine10mm

PSE 2374 said:


> Why only one year with the Nitrum?


They're using the nitrum riser on the charger replacement now.


----------



## rxavage

im kind of pissed as i was told the nitrum wouldnt be replaced.


----------



## hoyt 07

Will they still offer the nitrum for another year like they did the faktor


----------



## farmcritter

Their .1 lbs heavier than the nitrum serious. Back to 7" brace, optional limb stops, and appears to have done away with the air shocks. Not to mention it looks bad a##. Seems like a pretty good offering to me!


----------



## *SWITCH

Wyatt Sauvageau said:


> Maybe they used the preload to make cams less aggressive? 10fps off cams and 10 on limbs?


could be, specialist cams do load up right at start of draw earlier than most hoyts I've shot, easy to set the valley very long or short though with the od binary


----------



## Deserthuntr

reylamb said:


> I am really liking the defiant series. Lines look somewhat similar to the Rytera Nemesis I currently shoot, and I have always loved the look of that bow.
> 
> The 30" at 331 is pretty speedy when you see the 7" brace height.
> 
> The turbo might just be the bow in my future, and waiting to see what if anything they do with the target lineup.


Had the same thought when I saw it! Really like the new riser. Don't care about the specs, as long as the shot is solid.


----------



## db102550

Anyone see anything about the effective let off on the defiant?


----------



## bowman69

Am I the only one confused...Pse make a carbon bow, elite releases "speed" bow, now Hoyt has preloaded limbs that are slower and heavier with limb stops...What's next Bowtech that doesn't have limbs problem or a Mathews that actually shoots Ibo at 80%...


----------



## bigGP

bowman69 said:


> Am I the only one confused...Pse make a carbon bow, elite releases "speed" bow, now Hoyt has preloaded limbs that are slower and heavier with limb stops...What's next Bowtech that doesn't have limbs problem or a Mathews that actually shoots Ibo at 80%...


What limb stops?


----------



## flinginairos

The Defiant is a good looking bow. But my OB Evolution is pretty much the same specs as the turbo. Don't see it shooting any better either. Anxious to see what the carbons look like.


----------



## flinginairos

bigGP said:


> What limb stops?


Has optional limb stops


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

Interesting. It looks like that is all?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

No, think they are taking lunch.


----------



## bigGP

flinginairos said:


> Has optional limb stops


Optional... Interesting. Missed that.


----------



## Ironman141

No carbon, target, and recurve models have to be released yet later this afternoon.


----------



## flinginairos

WyoBowhunter21 said:


> Interesting. It looks like that is all?


Nah they have the carbons to release yet.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter

Is it just me, or do those cams not look like cam and a half?


----------



## Deserthuntr

flinginairos said:


> The Defiant is a good looking bow. But my OB Evolution is pretty much the same specs as the turbo. Don't see it shooting any better either. Anxious to see what the carbons look like.


And your Evolution actually reaches its advertised IBO?


----------



## sean1

Wonder what the draw length ranges are this year. Maybe I missed it


----------



## Predator

Wow - really disappointed in this. Might take a Nitrum over one of these if pressed. Either way, nothing even close to my Xpedition Xcentric 7 (true 7" BH, 3.9lbs, already has fully adjustable limb stops, also a hybrid cam and does 344 IBO so way faster). I used to love Hoyt and to this date have still owned more Hoyt's than any other brand but why on earth anyone would buy one of these Hoyt's over something like the X7 (and some others) is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Deserthuntr

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Is it just me, or do those cams not look like cam and a half?


It's just you. :wink:


----------



## ocxgeno

Looks like no long draw options with new limbs


----------



## flinginairos

Deserthuntr said:


> And your Evolution actually reaches its advertised IBO?


Close enough. 351 IBO


----------



## Deserthuntr

Off course you are disappointed, you shoot another brand of bow. You have to be disappointed...



Predator said:


> Wow - really disappointed in this. Might take a Nitrum over one of these if pressed. Either way, nothing even close to my Xpedition Xcentric 7 (true 7" BH, 3.9lbs, already has fully adjustable limb stops, also a hybrid cam and does 344 IBO so way faster). I used to love Hoyt and to this date have still owned more Hoyt's than any other brand but why on earth anyone would buy one of these Hoyt's over something like the X7 (and some others) is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Predator

Deserthuntr said:


> And your Evolution actually reaches its advertised IBO?


Mine doesn't but it's still faster than the Hoyts are advertised at. But my Xcentric 7 does hit advertised IBO of 344 (see my last post). Hoyt specs are very unimpressive.


----------



## griffwar

Well some cosmetic changes the specs look the same from last year, I will go shoot them when My dealer has them.


----------



## bowtech2006

flinginairos said:


> Close enough. 351 IBO


That's a keeper then!!!


----------



## rattlinman

Let's start a chant...

TARGET TARGET TARGET.....


----------



## pcaz

I wonder if it is available in long draw version.


----------



## Predator

Deserthuntr said:


> Off course you are disappointed, you shoot another brand of bow. You have to be disappointed...


No, I don't have to be disappointed at all. I was hoping not to be actually. I've owned and shot PSE, Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, Obsession and Xpedition over the years and have no qualms about bouncing around. Every brand has my attention until they come out with their new line. I can actually be objective about this. It's those who are locked into one brand at all cost who can't be objective and will make all kinds of excuses up for a lackluster bow release.


----------



## Deserthuntr

flinginairos said:


> Close enough. 351 IBO


So it is under performing? Hoyts are usualy way over their IBO ratings....


----------



## hoytmatrix

OMG the 34 weighs 4.3 lbs. How would one ever pack that bow around? LOL :wink:


----------



## BigBuckDown!

Don't stop for lunch! You can eat when your dead!!!


----------



## Twitko

to compare apples to apples .. 350 fps ATA is .. ??? how much fps IBO .. just estimation is OK


----------



## flinginairos

Deserthuntr said:


> So it is under performing? Hoyts are usualy way over their IBO ratings....


LOL so two FPS under IBO and thats with a 450gr arrow. I'll take that all day. I'm not bashing Hoyt at all. I shot Hoyt for years and would love to get another. Just don't see the need in dropping cash on a bow with NEARLY the same specs. And no Hoyt i've owned has been "way" over the rating. maybe 2-4fps. Don't really consider that way over.


----------



## Deserthuntr

Objective? How can you be so disappointed if they haven't even released all their bows yet? You are advertising your bow, but you are objective?:set1_rolf2:



Predator said:


> No, I don't have to be disappointed at all. I was hoping not to be actually. I've owned and shot PSE, Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, Obsession and Xpedition over the years and have no qualms about bouncing around. Every brand has my attention until they come out with their new line. I can actually be objective about this. It's those who are locked into one brand at all cost who can't be objective and will make all kinds of excuses up for a lackluster bow release.


----------



## rattlinman

Just more curious than anything, to all of the guys claiming to be "disappointed", what exactly are you needing to make it "outstanding"?

New riser design?

New limb pocket?

New limb?

New cam design?

oh, wait...:twitch:

Or is it just speed?  Just how fast does a bow truly need to be to "wow" you?


----------



## FEDIE316

Wait a minute....didn't Hoyt have a bow named Defiant in the past??? And the specs are basically the same as the last several offerings??? ENKRISS, where you at brother!!?? Lmao, you slam Elite you gotta slam Hoyt now too!


----------



## Deserthuntr

Exactly. No one cares if a bow has a good draw cycle or is a solid quality product. It must just be faster than the rest. Ha ha. And yet Hoyt shooters walk away with the most medals year after year. ha ha



rattlinman said:


> Just more curious than anything, to all of the guys claiming to be "disappointed", what exactly are you needing to make it "outstanding"?
> 
> New riser design?
> 
> New limb pocket?
> 
> New limb?
> 
> New cam design?
> 
> oh, wait...:twitch:
> 
> Or is it just speed?  Just how fast does a bow truly need to be to "wow" you?


----------



## mikesmith66

rattlinman said:


> Just more curious than anything, to all of the guys claiming to be "disappointed", what exactly are you needing to make it "outstanding"?
> 
> New riser design?
> 
> New limb pocket?
> 
> New limb?
> 
> New cam design?
> 
> Or is it just speed?  Just how fast does a bow truly need to be to "wow" you?


It's an all new bow from top to bottom. Nothing carried over and I'd venture to say it's a better platform to build more performance into for the future. They even went back to 7" brace for the guys that complained about 6.75 for 3 years haha.


----------



## Predator

Deserthuntr said:


> Objective? How can you be so disappointed if they haven't even released all their bows yet? You are advertising your bow, but you are objective?:set1_rolf2:


Only disappointed (thus far) with the Nitrum replacement. Haven't commented on carbons or target bows as they aren't out yet. You seem awfully sensitive to anyone being less than blown away by your favorite brand. I guess the question is, what does the Defiant lineup offer as an improvement over the Nitrum series (other than extra weight if you want an even heavier bow)?


----------



## enkriss

Rotating mods and optional limb stops seem like a welcome change to me....

I want to shoot one...


----------



## flinginairos

enkriss said:


> Rotating mods and optional limb stops seem like a welcome change to me....
> 
> I want to shoot one...


Definitely a good thing! Wonder if the camo will be better?


----------



## enkriss

FEDIE316 said:


> Wait a minute....didn't Hoyt have a bow named Defiant in the past??? And the specs are basically the same as the last several offerings??? ENKRISS, where you at brother!!?? Lmao, you slam Elite you gotta slam Hoyt now too!


Besides them being heavy still and a tad slower....not much else to critique.

Atleast they changed and improved stuff...unlike....nevermind!


----------



## Deserthuntr

So what you are saying is that the Hoyt Turbo models, which are rated slower than your bow, will outperform your bow?



flinginairos said:


> LOL so two FPS under IBO and thats with a 450gr arrow. I'll take that all day. I'm not bashing Hoyt at all. I shot Hoyt for years and would love to get another. Just don't see the need in dropping cash on a bow with NEARLY the same specs. And no Hoyt i've owned has been "way" over the rating. maybe 2-4fps. Don't really consider that way over.


----------



## ZBritt00

$$$?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Predator said:


> Only disappointed (thus far) with the Nitrum replacement. Haven't commented on carbons or target bows as they aren't out yet. You seem awfully sensitive to anyone being less than blown away by your favorite brand. I guess the question is, what does the Defiant lineup offer as an improvement over the Nitrum series (other than extra weight if you want an even heavier bow)?


Less string angle...you mentioned that at one point right? 

An optional limb draw stop.

Rotating mods.

Possibly a stiffer riser?


----------



## bowman69

enkriss said:


> Rotating mods and optional limb stops seem like a welcome change to me....
> 
> I want to shoot one...


Wait what only one cam? Unheard of...
Seriously though really ? No 1 2 3


----------



## Predator

rattlinman said:


> Just more curious than anything, to all of the guys claiming to be "disappointed", what exactly are you needing to make it "outstanding"?
> 
> New riser design?
> 
> New limb pocket?
> 
> New limb?
> 
> New cam design?
> 
> oh, wait...:twitch:
> 
> Or is it just speed?  Just how fast does a bow truly need to be to "wow" you?


At this point people can only comment on what they see. As more info comes out people's opinions could change.

On riser - was there something wrong with the very stable Nitrum riser? What noticeable advantage, if any, does the new riser provide over the Nitrum?

On limb pocket - same thing? Don't recall issues with the Nitrum's having limb slop or other issues with the pockets. So what is the tangible benefit here?

On limbs - they perform a simple function and performance is a big one. Specs haven't changed so no increase in performance. Do the new limbs resist splintering better?

On cam - Nitrum was a nice draw and performance is the same. Is the draw even nicer? Perhaps? How much nicer does it need to be? Does it feel like an Elite now? LOL


----------



## fountain

love hoyts and want(ed) a 34 this year to replace my nitrum turbo, but 325!!??? that's terrible


----------



## enkriss

Predator said:


> At this point people can only comment on what they see. As more info comes out people's opinions could change.
> 
> On riser - was there something wrong with the very stable Nitrum riser? What noticeable advantage, if any, does the new riser provide over the Nitrum?
> 
> On limb pocket - same thing? Don't recall issues with the Nitrum's having limb slop or other issues with the pockets. So what is the tangible benefit here?
> 
> On limbs - they perform a simple function and performance is a big one. Specs haven't changed so no increase in performance. Do the new limbs resist splintering better?
> 
> On cam - Nitrum was a nice draw and performance is the same. Is the draw even nicer? Perhaps? How much nicer does it need to be? Does it feel like an Elite now? LOL


So just because something works you don't want them to change and improve on it? You just want them to stay with the same old thing? If that's the case you should probably stick with elite...:wink:


----------



## Deserthuntr

No, you already bashed the whole line-up, go and read your original post...You are only here to bash, so that your bow brand looks good.



Predator said:


> Only disappointed (thus far) with the Nitrum replacement. Haven't commented on carbons or target bows as they aren't out yet. You seem awfully sensitive to anyone being less than blown away by your favorite brand. I guess the question is, what does the Defiant lineup offer as an improvement over the Nitrum series (other than extra weight if you want an even heavier bow)?


----------



## Predator

bowhuntermitch said:


> Less string angle...you mentioned that at one point right?
> 
> An optional limb draw stop.
> 
> Rotating mods.
> 
> Possibly a stiffer riser?


Do we have a measurement on string angle? Has that really improved or have they even advertised it to have improved....or is this just speculation? If true this could be a small benefit on the shortest ATA model.

I agree with the optional limb stops depending on how they work. Are they fully adjustable so you can adjust the valley? Limb stops aren't exactly new technology. Lots of companies have been using them for years and they are very popular. And PSE has offered optional limb stops for a couple of years on a couple of models. Nice the Hoyt has joined in - we'll see how they work.


----------



## nismomike

I've only seen Hoyt say "optional limb stop", not stops. Hoping it's dual like the Xpedition. Also, still we aiming to see if the Turbo cam is also new.


----------



## rxavage

fountain said:


> love hoyts and want(ed) a 34 this year to replace my nitrum turbo, but 325!!??? that's terrible


i just picked up my nitrum turbo yesterday and was pretty much planning on getting the new model in 34, but my reaction is the same as yours. if the carbon doesnt wow me big time i may sit this year out and wait for them to actually put some speed on these models for 2017. seems like theyre taking cues from apple with the iphone.


----------



## msteff

rattlinman said:


> Just more curious than anything, to all of the guys claiming to be "disappointed", what exactly are you needing to make it "outstanding"?
> 
> New riser design?
> 
> New limb pocket?
> 
> New limb?
> 
> New cam design?
> 
> oh, wait...:twitch:
> 
> Or is it just speed?  Just how fast does a bow truly need to be to "wow" you?


Larger brace too! Pretty premature for us to comment on bows that we haven't even been able to shoot. These comments on bow line releases always crack me up. Looking good so far to me and can't wait to see the carbon and target offerings


----------



## rodney482

nismomike said:


> I've only seen Hoyt say "optional limb stop", not stops. Hoping it's dual like the Xpedition. Also, still we aiming to see if the Turbo cam is also new.


1 stop or two.. Can you tell a difference?


----------



## psychobaby111

Look cool can't wait to shoot it


----------



## Deserthuntr

Yes, so why don't you wait until we "see how they work"? 



Predator said:


> Do we have a measurement on string angle? Has that really improved or have they even advertised it to have improved....or is this just speculation? If true this could be a small benefit on the shortest ATA model.
> 
> I agree with the optional limb stops depending on how they work. Are they fully adjustable so you can adjust the valley? Limb stops aren't exactly new technology. Lots of companies have been using them for years and they are very popular. And PSE has offered optional limb stops for a couple of years on a couple of models. Nice the Hoyt has joined in - we'll see how they work.


----------



## 4by4buck

the only thing I don't like about the new line up is I will need to retro fit my press with special adapters.


----------



## nismomike

rodney482 said:


> 1 stop or two.. Can you tell a difference?


Yeah I can when I'm adjusting cam sync and still making them hit at the same time.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Predator said:


> Do we have a measurement on string angle? Has that really improved or have they even advertised it to have improved....or is this just speculation? If true this could be a small benefit on the shortest ATA model.
> 
> I agree with the optional limb stops depending on how they work. Are they fully adjustable so you can adjust the valley? Limb stops aren't exactly new technology. Lots of companies have been using them for years and they are very popular. And PSE has offered optional limb stops for a couple of years on a couple of models. Nice the Hoyt has joined in - we'll see how they work.












Yes - they are advertising it.

I was just giving you the differences from the Nitrium series because you asked what was different. :nod:


----------



## whack n stack

They'll be interesting with the rotating mods.


----------



## Predator

Deserthuntr said:


> No, you already bashed the whole line-up, go and read your original post...You are only here to bash, so that your bow brand looks good.


Whatever dude - never said anything about the whole lineup as it isn't even out. I like Hoyt, just not yet blown away by the aluminum flagships. It looks like an off year for Hoyt on the aluminums - which happens pretty much every other year. I sort of wonder why they feel compelled to even release a full replacement each year, especially after a very successful Nitrum release last year. They should have just held the Nitrums for 2 years and maybe focused on the carbons. We'll see what they come out with on the carbons.

You seem unbelievably sensitive about Hoyt. I hope I haven't made you cry or anything. Seriously man, it's a bow brand....chill out.


----------



## Predator

rodney482 said:


> 1 stop or two.. Can you tell a difference?


Absolutely. PSE's limb stop option I referred to above was a single stop. I tried it and didn't like it but love dual stops. There can be a difference in feel and tune.


----------



## nestly

FEDIE316 said:


> Wait a minute....didn't Hoyt have a bow named Defiant in the past???


Yep, Defiant was their flagship model in 1995... great shooter


----------



## Squirrel

I think they took lessons from Bear on how to make an ugly riser.


----------



## Moosejaw

i think people are wanting a more shootable bow, which is why i think Elite took off so well. all the bow companies are moving towards better shooting more efficient bows. i think this new hoyt line up will be better than people think. for the speed guys, most companies offer some sort of a speed option, but i think the masses want comfortable and forgiving. just my two hundredths of a dollar.


----------



## Predator

bowhuntermitch said:


> Yes - they are advertising it.
> 
> I was just giving you the differences from the Nitrium series because you asked what was different. :nod:


Interesting - hadn't seen that. We still don't know the measurements so hard to say if this is just marketing fluff or reality but could certainly be a minor improvement especially on the short ATA (which is a little too short for my tastes either way).


----------



## flinginairos

Predator said:


> Whatever dude - never said anything about the whole lineup as it isn't even out. I like Hoyt, just not yet blown away by the aluminum flagships. It looks like an off year for Hoyt on the aluminums - which happens pretty much every other year. I sort of wonder why they feel compelled to even release a full replacement each year, especially after a very successful Nitrum release last year. They should have just held the Nitrums for 2 years and maybe focused on the carbons. We'll see what they come out with on the carbons.
> 
> *You seem unbelievably sensitive about Hoyt. I hope I haven't made you cry or anything. Seriously man, it's a bow brand....chill out.*


He's butthurt because we aren't raving about it. I never said one bad thing about it but I guess i'm a basher too LOL


----------



## Deserthuntr

All their aluminiums are not out yet. Dude.



Predator said:


> Whatever dude - never said anything about the whole lineup as it isn't even out. I like Hoyt, just not yet blown away by the aluminum flagships. It looks like an off year for Hoyt on the aluminums - which happens pretty much every other year. I sort of wonder why they feel compelled to even release a full replacement each year, especially after a very successful Nitrum release last year. They should have just held the Nitrums for 2 years and maybe focused on the carbons. We'll see what they come out with on the carbons.
> 
> You seem unbelievably sensitive about Hoyt. I hope I haven't made you cry or anything. Seriously man, it's a bow brand....chill out.


----------



## Predator

msteff said:


> Larger brace too! Pretty premature for us to comment on bows that we haven't even been able to shoot. These comments on bow line releases always crack me up. Looking good so far to me and can't wait to see the carbon and target offerings


There is nothing even remotely "immature" about people sharing their first impressions on a bow based on what has been advertised. You don't need to shoot a bow to do so. People (myself included) will also be interested in hearing reports once people have actually shot them. The only immaturity at this point in the process is displayed by those who get their personal feelings hurt by less than glowing fanboy comments about a bow lineup....I mean seriously....people should be able to comment, debate and inform without getting personally offended by it.


----------



## Mallardbreath

So there you have it folks. If the Elite and Hoyt offerings have told me anything, they've told me that we are near the end of big improvements in bow performance. If you want a smooth and forgiving bow, it's going to be in the 320-330 fps range. If you want a fast bow, you'll have to have a 6" brace and a harsher draw = less forgiving. I gotta say I like the look but I'm a little disappointed in 325 fps. Heck my old Maxxis 35 is 318. Don't get me wrong, I'm old enough and mature enough to know that I don't need 340-350 fps to get a nice flat shooting arrow. I've been shooting through every deer I've shot at with my 315 to 318 fps bows and 400 grain arrows. I'll be shooting the new offerings this winter and buying a new bow. Whichever one is the smoothest with the nicest valley will be finding a new home with me. Can't wait.


----------



## rodney482

For the record I always like the Rytera risers


----------



## Mtn. Runner




----------



## Predator

Deserthuntr said:


> All their aluminiums are not out yet. Dude.


So what are we missing? Other than target (which I already excluded) the only aluminums that I (and most) care about is their flagship trio (as usual). The budget option looks nice (not something I would ever buy but good for those on a budget).


----------



## Mtn. Runner

Wish the turbo was a little longer a to a


----------



## rattlinman

Predator said:


> At this point people can only comment on what they see. As more info comes out people's opinions could change.
> 
> On riser - was there something wrong with the very stable Nitrum riser? What noticeable advantage, if any, does the new riser provide over the Nitrum?
> 
> On limb pocket - same thing? Don't recall issues with the Nitrum's having limb slop or other issues with the pockets. So what is the tangible benefit here?
> 
> On limbs - they perform a simple function and performance is a big one. Specs haven't changed so no increase in performance. Do the new limbs resist splintering better?
> 
> On cam - Nitrum was a nice draw and performance is the same. Is the draw even nicer? Perhaps? How much nicer does it need to be? Does it feel like an Elite now? LOL


I truly DO NOT want to make this into a pissing match because I honestly don't care,

but if what you type is true and these improvements are minor and are unnecessary, then what does your Expedition Obsession offer that makes it truly better than all other bows on the market? Because that IS what we are doing right? Comparing yours to ours? So flip it out there and let's see it.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

First new target bow is up


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Predator said:


> There is nothing even remotely "immature" about people sharing their first impressions on a bow based on what has been advertised. You don't need to shoot a bow to do so. People (myself included) will also be interested in hearing reports once people have actually shot them. The only immaturity at this point in the process is displayed by those who get their personal feelings hurt by less than glowing fanboy comments about a bow lineup....I mean seriously....people should be able to comment, debate and inform without getting personally offended by it.


He said premature. Not immature like you're implying.


----------



## Deserthuntr

Butthurt and crying? No I actually just stopped laughing.. Just went to Obsession and Xpedition bows' websites... There is only 1 bow that outperforms the Hoyt line-up so far. Out of the whole 8 Obsession bows and 7 Xpedition bows in their line-up. Where is the carbon man?


flinginairos said:


> He's butthurt because we aren't raving about it. I never said one bad thing about it but I guess i'm a basher too LOL


----------



## rattlinman

Mtn. Runner said:


> Wish the turbo was a little longer a to a


I agree, a 35" turbo model would have my name all over it!


----------



## PJC15

I hope it goes on me, not really liking the looks of the riser.


----------



## bowtech2006

rattlinman said:


> I agree, a 35" turbo model would have my name all over it!


Then my name on the next one lol


----------



## rattlinman

Bowhuntertim said:


> First new target bow is up


Post it up dang you! :wink:


----------



## centershot

PSE 2374 said:


> Why only one year with the Nitrum?


So you will buy another new bow with the same specs this year.


----------



## nismomike




----------



## Bowhuntertim

rattlinman said:


> Post it up dang you! :wink:


https://www.facebook.com/HoytBowhun...79021367734/10153031158247735/?type=3&theater

I'm following on their facebook page. Here's the link.

Edit: ^There it is


----------



## Predator

:wink:


Deserthuntr said:


> Butthurt and crying? No I actually just stopped laughing.. Just went to Obsession and Xpedition bows' websites... There is only 1 bow that outperforms the Hoyt line-up so far. Out of the whole 8 Obsession bows and 7 Xpedition bows in their line-up. Where is the carbon man?


You've been drinking again haven't you? :cocktail:


----------



## bowtech2006

OK I really like the hyper edge!


----------



## BigBuckDown!

That new target bow is sick! I might get one! 36in ATA!


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

I might hunt with one^^^ lol


----------



## shawn_in_MA

nestly said:


> Yep, Defiant was their flagship model in 1995... great shooter


It was also re-released in 2000


----------



## KnottyPine

Carbon bow from a distance?


----------



## bigGP

nismomike said:


>


Well well well..... That looks like it will play! They added the cable rod system... Nice


----------



## centershot

Hyperedge is a good looking rig. That one should be popular with the target crowd.


----------



## Deserthuntr

That looks awesome! Didn't think they could improve on the Pro Edge, but this is just on another level. I want one of these.


----------



## mtn3531

Haven't seen anything yet worth dropping that kind of coin on. Slight tweaks to last year's models with similar specs...sounds a lot like Mathews and what they do. We'll see if there's any big changes on the carbon line.


----------



## Predator

Yep - target rig looks like a great all-around package!


----------



## mtn3531

On another note, if you guys go ahead and order your target Hoyts now, you might get them before the ASA finals in Cullman next year lol


----------



## Tipsntails7

Deserthuntr said:


> Off course you are disappointed, you shoot another brand of bow. You have to be disappointed...


Disagree, huge Hoyt fan, I would take a nitrum turbo before any of those. An Xpedition xring 6 is the exact same bow as the new turbo, but made 3 years ago...


----------



## Ironman141

MrBowhuntAZ said:


> I might hunt with one^^^ lol


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mplane72

My last 2 and current bow have been hoyts so I'm not a hater. That being said I am not impressed at first glance.

Specs are nothing special and no reason to replace my CSZT34.
Riser is ugly as sin to me. Looks like something the elf from lord of the rings would shoot if he had a compound.
Really don't like the 1 cam size with rotating mods. I imagine they did this to please dealers.


----------



## Deserthuntr

Carbon bow from a distance?

Sharp! Think you are right...


----------



## FEDIE316

bowhuntermitch said:


> Yes - they are advertising it.
> 
> I was just giving you the differences from the Nitrium series because you asked what was different. :nod:


Isn't this the same thing PSE put out in this video?

https://youtu.be/Qi78tus3KtA


----------



## bowhuntermitch

FEDIE316 said:


> Isn't this the same thing PSE put out in this video?
> 
> https://youtu.be/Qi78tus3KtA


Pretty much!


----------



## *SWITCH

wow all I see is "ugly edge" lost all the flowing lines of the pro edge and added ugly harsh angles, pre loads don't help either, shame.

yes it matters more how it shoots, but will it shoot any better?

pro edge and podium x have actually made me think of getting a Hoyt after years of saying never, 2 best looking compound ever IMO


----------



## Deserthuntr

Hoyt Archery: Maker of the World's Best Bows To clarify, our hunting bow axle-to-axle measurements are not changing, but this innovative design makes them shoot and feel like longer bows because of the increased axle-to-axle measurement the system provides when at full draw. The 30.5 in models shoot like 34's. The 34's shoot like target dream bows


----------



## FEDIE316

I like Hoyt bows, but the guys that blast companies like Elite and praise Hoyt need their heads checked. All companies have come down to refinement, no one is revolutionizing anything.


----------



## ozzz

Ugly risers as per usual


----------



## Bowhuntertim

"Nitrum on steroids" What does this mean? The specs are the exact same so what is "on steroids"?


----------



## stromdidilly

FEDIE316 said:


> I like Hoyt bows, but the guys that blast companies like Elite and praise Hoyt need their heads checked. All companies have come down to refinement, no one is revolutionizing anything.


This guy gets it.


----------



## centershot

ZBritt00 said:


> $$$?


$600 for the Charger replacement, $1000 for the Nitrum replacement and $1400 for the Pro Edge replacement - no, I have not seen any price sheets but I'll bet I'm within 10%.


----------



## BP1992

Pathetic line so far


----------



## Predator

enkriss said:


> So just because something works you don't want them to change and improve on it? You just want them to stay with the same old thing? If that's the case you should probably stick with elite...:wink:


LOL

I hate to say it because you know how much I love Elite (LOL) but I think they were smarter about this in that they kept their successful bows of the past two years (with minor tweaks – limb pocket and optional V grip) and added two that offer something different (in BH and performance). They have pretty complete offering now. The only dumb thing they did was not offer the V grip on all models and finishes (hey, I’m an equal opportunity critic).

Hoyt replacing their entire lineup every year has to be REALLY expensive. Obviously they think they can get away with it by having enough fanboys that will buy the latest offering no matter whether it provides any measurable benefit over the last offering. But there is no question that they sort of “take years off” on either the aluminums or carbons (they seem to alternate). Can’t blame them for taking a year off as you simply can’t rock the world with new technology every year (product is way too mature for that any more) but if I were them I’d literally take the year off on certain models and hold them in place for at least 2 years. Again, it must somehow be working for them and I guess we shouldn’t be surprised by the number of suckers that will dump a Nitrum to pick of a Defiant because they have to have the latest Hoyt (but maybe don’t like or can’t afford the carbon).


----------



## pointndog

I will say that I am disappointed but then I sit here and think really what am I expecting. I think we have got to the point it will be all cosmetic, unless someone screw something up and figures out it works. I don't like the idea of needing $300 limb adapters which I may not be able to buy.

I am not saying Elite is better but they brought out what people were asking for, yeah I think it should be faster but it is a binary.


----------



## lefty40

BP1992 said:


> Pathetic line so far


I owned a Nitrum Turbo, a Nitrum 34 and a Carbon Spyder ZT 34 this year and I have to agree. I am a huge Hoyt fanboy but spec wise compared to last years Nitrum series there is no improvement. So unless the new limbs make it shoot better and the new cam takes away the tad bit of jumpiness the Nitrum turbo cam had I am not seeing anything exciting so far about the aluminum bows.


----------



## Predator

pointndog said:


> I will say that I am disappointed but then I sit here and think really what am I expecting. I think we have got to the point it will be all cosmetic, unless someone screw something up and figures out it works. I don't like the idea of needing $300 limb adapters which I may not be able to buy.
> 
> I am not saying Elite is better but they brought out what people were asking for, yeah I think it should be faster but it is a binary.


True...all.

On the cosmetic end I actually like the looks of the Nitrum riser much better. Maybe they should have just put the new limb and cam system on the Nitrum riser and called it a day.


----------



## fountain

the hyper edge has too many "edges" on it. looks like they tried to blend the pro edge riser with a nitrum riser. I don't really care what they do with the carbons...they will have the same specs as the aluminum series and cost several hundred more for really nothing more....pretty let down. I sure had my heart set on a new 34 with a 7" bh. I will still shoot some and see, but based on looks and some specs so far, pretty disappointed.
the limb stop option sounds good and im curious to see how the new cam system operates and how they feel

time for someone to put the turbo cams on a nitrum 34.....


----------



## triumph

lefty40 said:


> I owned a Nitrum Turbo, a Nitrum 34 and a Carbon Spyder ZT 34 this year and I have to agree. I am a huge Hoyt fanboy but spec wise compared to last years Nitrum series there is no improvement. So unless the new limbs make it shoot better and the new cam takes away the tad bit of jumpiness the Nitrum turbo cam had I am not seeing anything exciting so far about the aluminum bows.


I agree having the Nitrum Turbo and a 015 Pro Edge Elite it looks like this year I am all set. A bit of a let down.


----------



## fountain

the bows can be known as the "lines and angles" bows...they got a lot goin on with the risers this time


----------



## Bearfan

I still have and will be keeping my 2013 Hoyt Spyder. No need to buy what's "new." I love my Spyder


----------



## makemine10mm

My dealer tells me all rkt and z5 cams have been discontinued and Hoyt will no longer be manufacturing components for them.


----------



## pointndog

fountain said:


> the bows can be known as the "lines and angles" bows...they got a lot goin on with the risers this time


How about the "Drafting series" from Hoyt.


----------



## Allenbd

Bearfan said:


> I still have and will be keeping my 2013 Hoyt Spyder. No need to buy what's "new." I love my Spyder


I feel the same exact way with my '13 spyder turbo. Not seeing anything that makes me want to replace it.


----------



## Tiggie_00

In my opinion, Hoyt has purposely made the Alloy Defiant heavier and slower than Nitrum series. That's a shame and its very obvious. Oh well one year Hoyt tanks it and the next Mathews does.


Edit edit... I want a Carbon Defiant now... lol


----------



## makemine10mm

Carbon defiant ridge reaper camo as an option


----------



## cc122368

Just got my HTR that I sold my N34 for but dang these Hoyts sure nice and limb stops will have to at least shoot the 34 and the Turbo to see how they feel.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Ridge reaper camo! Nice!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

How about just the regular defiant with ridge reaper.


----------



## mikehoyme

4IDARCHER said:


> How about just the regular defiant with ridge reaper.


That looks to be an option.


----------



## bowhunter727

Newcarbon is out


----------



## makemine10mm

It says that's available. Ridge reaper for al defiant series bows.


----------



## fletched

I have a Hoyt defiant. I think it's a 2000 model. Mine looks a little different.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I think they look sick! Now to see what the price increase is.


----------



## centershot

Ohhhh my, the Ridge Reaper Carbon Defiant bow looks very nice.


----------



## Deserthuntr

Ha ha I should hope so!



fletched said:


> I have a Hoyt defiant. I think it's a 2000 model. Mine looks a little different.


----------



## centershot

So did Hoyt get rid of the riser mounted air shocks? Hard to tell from pics, but the simple limb mounted ones worked just fine without all the extra parts.


----------



## Deserthuntr

Yes they did.


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

I think the carbon looks alot cooler


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Does anyone have a CS34 they want to get rid of?


----------



## Billincamo

centershot said:


> $600 for the Charger replacement, $1000 for the Nitrum replacement and $1400 for the Pro Edge replacement - no, I have not seen any price sheets but I'll bet I'm within 10%.


 10% is a big difference on a $1400 bow. $1260 vs $1400!


----------



## trial153

That's horrible looking


----------



## bowtech2006

I like the aluminum riser carbon looks terrible to me


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

Where are you guys seeing rotating modules?


----------



## Moparman340

The power max bow has the rotating module.


----------



## nontypical169

Let off is dependent on your module position in the cam. It is varying from 77% to 79% across the range of the DFX in all models.


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

I personally didn't think the carbon could get uglier but... However I love the looks of the Defiant and Hyperedge. Time will tell if I'll want to replace my Nitrum.


----------



## BP1992

So is the Carbon Defiant supposed to be the flagship line this year? I keep waiting for something good to be released. Have they all been released now?


----------



## Deserthuntr

There will be 3 cam sizes on the DFX cam systems.


----------



## knight stalker

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Does anyone have a CS34 they want to get rid of?


I have a black CS34 I will sale


----------



## Moparman340

I think all is left is the Caron Spyder.


----------



## crazyhoyt

Boring, I was excited for this year. The Hperflex looks like an option however..still hard to beat my nitrum, not to mention my Burner an Alpha Elite.


----------



## WildWilt15

I personally love the looks of all the new bows. Especially the "Nitrum on Steroids":wink:


----------



## seiowabow

The defiant is hideous looking. I think the cnc operator was on a meth binge


----------



## BP1992

Moparman340 said:


> I think all is left is the Caron Spyder.


Is there going to be a Carbon Spyder this year?


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

Fx version thats 28"


----------



## BigBuckDown!

I think that the hyper edge is beautiful, the defiant is edgy with that rytera like riser, and I think the carbon could be the ugliest bow in the world. My 2 cents.


----------



## ocxgeno

Any news on long draw specs? Still gunna be using the arc 1000 limbs?


----------



## bphillips

Well now that the carbon is out I'll say PSE has the best looking carbon bow by far. I like the looks of that Defiant though.


----------



## trial153

Wait they aren't done failing yet ....here it comes pulled a Mathews ..carbon spyder FX, because midgets need bows too.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter

trial153 said:


> That's horrible looking


Just like every plastic-riser Hoyt


----------



## Ryjax

trial153 said:


> Wait they aren't done failing yet ....here it comes pulled a Mathews ..carbon spyder FX, because midgets need bows too.


Or people that prefer a short ATA bow....but who am I kidding... It's all about y'all that want a 34"+ ATA... Oh wait you got that...so stop complaining


----------



## rattlinman

centershot said:


> Ohhhh my, the Ridge Reaper Carbon Defiant bow looks very nice.


Actually, the name of that bow is Rattlinman's Ridge Reaper Carbon Defiant.

Here Hoyt, take my money now!!


----------



## SCFox

I'd love to piss and moan about the new bows, but I figure I might as well shoot them first. 

SCFox


----------



## deadduck357

You'd think with names like Hyper and Power they would be faster. Excluding the turbo's everything got slower for 2016.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

I like the offerings. Hope to shoot them soon


----------



## GrooGrux

That carbon bow looks strikingly similar to what I deposited in the toilet this morning.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

SCFox said:


> I'd love to piss and moan about the new bows, but I figure I might as well shoot them first.
> 
> SCFox


LOL. Common sense isn't allowed around here!


----------



## Ryjax

They are all slower but I bet that Cam is even smoother than the z5. I can't wait to test it


----------



## bowhuntermitch

GrooGrux said:


> That carbon bow looks strikingly similar to what I deposited in the toilet this morning.


Might want to get that checked out.


----------



## craigxt

The Defiant 34 looks good but have a hard time knowing more money needs to be spent for adapters for my EZ-press. I will still shoot one once they hit the shelves and decide then.


----------



## batsonbe

If the cam is smoother I will be selling my NT. Thinking about the carbon turbo.. I've never shot a bow as accurately as my CST 14 to date


----------



## SWOreBowHunter

Is anyone disappointed that they got rid of the Air Shox?


----------



## SWOreBowHunter

They've taken a page out of Mathews's book.


----------



## Bullhound

I've wanted to try another Hoyt for a few years. Been thinking of trying the Nitrum Turbo. The one thing that I would be looking for is to see if most folks find the new "Turbo" cam to be a little more appealing. I've heard from a lot of Hoyt shooters that the Nitrum Turbo is not comfortable at all. This will not be known for a bit though.


----------



## Whaack

Hoyt did a nice job and there is a lot of complaining in this thread as usual.

That said I don't care for the looks of the Carbon line, just like I never have. Too much money and too fugly for my tastes.

The aluminum line looks good but not good enough to move from my HTR and definitely not for the specs.

I'll say this, I have never liked the looks of PSE but they have a much nicer/cleaner looking carbon bow than Hoyt.


----------



## pcaz

ocxgeno said:


> Any news on long draw specs? Still gunna be using the arc 1000 limbs?


I asked this question on face book and he said just a #3 cam 29-1/2 to 31-1/2"


----------



## V-TRAIN

it says a limb stop is available as a option, i wonder if it is single or dual ?


----------



## SCFox

Okay, I will piss and moan a little bit.........I'm really tired of these freakin 28" bows. Just can't wrap my head around why anyone would want to shoot these. For the record, I mean 28"AtA bows. 

SCFox


----------



## reylamb

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Is anyone disappointed that they got rid of the Air Shox?


Looks like an Air Shox to me....or I should say looks like Air Shox on some of them.


----------



## trial153

Bullhound said:


> I've wanted to try another Hoyt for a few years. Been thinking of trying the Nitrum Turbo. The one thing that I would be looking for is to see if most folks find the new "Turbo" cam to be a little more appealing. I've heard from a lot of Hoyt shooters that the Nitrum Turbo is not comfortable at all. This will not be known for a bit though.


That's good point....maybe some upside on that front if the turbo cam improved ....otherwise I don't see any real upside in the release.


----------



## ocxgeno

pcaz said:


> I asked this question on face book and he said just a #3 cam 29-1/2 to 31-1/2"


Well then I'm out... I'm a 32.5 and shoot their 32... Thanks Hoyt


----------



## deadduck357

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Is anyone disappointed that they got rid of the Air Shox?


I'm disappointed about the slower speeds.


----------



## River420Bottom

Wow those are hideous...


----------



## mtn3531

Billincamo said:


> 10% is a big difference on a $1400 bow. $1260 vs $1400!


Yeah...wishful thinking on your part...more like $1540 instead of $1400


----------



## SWOreBowHunter

deadduck357 said:


> I'm disappointed about the slower speeds.


Yeah, that's a letdown for the non-Turbo model shooters.


----------



## Clocked92

Disappointed that it sounds like they are discontinuing the Nitrum model altogether. I know lots will say "go with the powermax" but it's not the same riser, no ZT cableguard, air shox or quality limb pockets. I was seriously hoping to pull the trigger on a Harvest brown Nitrum 30 once the new bows came out. 

It looks like they are carrying over the Carbon Spyder, not the Nitrum unfortunately.... So sad.


----------



## Rev44

Always liked Hoyt bows. But that carbon bow is one ugly looking bow!


----------



## bucky0486

Soo, are they done yet?


----------



## PSE 2374

Clocked92 said:


> Disappointed that it sounds like they are discontinuing the Nitrum model altogether. I know lots will say "go with the powermax" but it's not the same riser, no ZT cableguard, air shox or quality limb pockets. I was seriously hoping to pull the trigger on a Harvest brown Nitrum 30 once the new bows came out.
> 
> It looks like they are carrying over the Carbon Spyder, not the Nitrum unfortunately.... So sad.


They answered that question, no more Nitrum. I don't understand it.


----------



## trial153

bucky0486 said:


> Soo, are they done yet?


Hoping for an end to the suffering?


----------



## deadduck357

trial153 said:


> Hoping for an end to the suffering?


Yep.


----------



## bucky0486

Yes.

Also, does it look to you guys like the new carbon bow has a caged riser design on the bottom and the offset riser at the top, like the Nitrum did?


----------



## rhendrix

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Does anyone have a CS34 they want to get rid of?


I have a 2014, best bow I've ever owned, and after looking at the new lineup, I won't be getting rid of it anytime soon. Good luck with your search.


----------



## jmack73

Hopefully my Defiant will be in this week!


----------



## Ryddragyn

Looks like they gave the 30" and 34" Defiant (and Carbon Defiant) a 7" brace height, no doubt based on some customer requests. As one would expect, they lost a slight amount of speed compared to the Spyders. I wonder how shootability/forgiveness was affected. My guess would be they are great to shoot. The No Cam showed that there is definitely still a market for bows that shoot great but aren't speed demons. Perhaps that was an influence on the brace height decision.

At least aesthetically, I don't think there has been a "pretty" carbon Hoyt since the Element. De gustibus non est disputandum. That said, I'd still buy it if my Rampage XT weren't still shooting strong.

For the Charger replacement (the PowerMax), I'm impressed they were able to give it a 328 speed rating with a rotating draw length module. Most rotating mods with that much adjustability lose a fair amount of speed. They're probably going to sell a ton of those things.

On the whole, it's an evolutionary, not revolutionary step. But I do like what I see.


----------



## Meat Missle

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> I think the carbon looks alot cooler


I would have to agree, but looks like we are in the minority. I won't say its pretty but I sure as heck think it looks cool. Kind of mean and tough looking, I like the carbon a lot.

Specs wise I see nothing to interest me. 

Now if the new cam on the turbo has more valley than the nitrum at 28" then I would be interested. Looking for a little more speed than my prodigy


----------



## kdog23

the 2014 and (I believe the 2015) carbon spyder are rated at 330 fps. why 5 fps slower?

I like the looks of the target bow but I think it will be tough to beat the z cam.


----------



## deadduck357

Well there still hopes for 2016, Mathews and Bowtech still to come.


----------



## deadduck357

kdog23 said:


> the 2014 and (I believe the 2015) carbon spyder are rated at 330 fps. why 5 fps slower?


Yeah I don't get it either.


----------



## Angel King

Duck, don't forget Prime.


----------



## Trueball13

The defiant series is nice looking IMHO


----------



## GrooGrux

deadduck357 said:


> Well there still hopes for 2016, Mathews and Bowtech still to come.


Oohhh....a carbon htr...


----------



## Meat Missle

deadduck357 said:


> Well there still hopes for 2016, Mathews and Bowtech still to come.


And obsession


----------



## nestly

kdog23 said:


> the 2014 and (I believe the 2015) carbon spyder are rated at 330 fps. why 5 fps slower?
> 
> I like the looks of the target bow but I think it will be tough to beat the z cam.


I'm still waiting for their "target bow"... unless Hoyt is no longer interested in Compound Target archery. Podium still going to be in the 2016 lineup?


----------



## Predator

seiowabow said:


> The defiant is hideous looking. I think the cnc operator was on a meth binge


LOL!

Jesse was running the machine. Walter is part of the management team.


----------



## Predator

Like most it seems, I'm underwhelmed to say the least. All "good" bows I'm sure but simply nothing even tempting (especially at those prices).


----------



## deadduck357

Angel King said:


> Duck, don't forget Prime.





Meat Missle said:


> And obsession


More hopes.


----------



## centershot

The PSE Carbon bow is a nice looking rig. Simple and clean.


----------



## centershot

Any new recurves?


----------



## deadduck357

centershot said:


> The PSE Carbon bow is a nice looking rig. Simple and clean.


Yes it looks much better than this carbon bow. Just wish it was a 34-35" ATA and -$500.


----------



## x-slayer1440

centershot said:


> Any new recurves?



I'm wondering the same thing...


----------



## KimberTac1911

Ryjax said:


> They are all slower but I bet that Cam is even smoother than the z5. I can't wait to test it


Most of the models also gained brace height from previous years


----------



## KimberTac1911

nestly said:


> I'm still waiting for their "target bow"... unless Hoyt is no longer interested in Compound Target archery. Podium still going to be in the 2016 lineup?


The target bows usually stock around for two years. The edge was replaced with the hyper though


----------



## centershot

Whaack said:


> Hoyt did a nice job and there is a lot of complaining in this thread as usual.
> 
> That said I don't care for the looks of the Carbon line, just like I never have. Too much money and too fugly for my tastes.
> 
> The aluminum line looks good but not good enough to move from my HTR and definitely not for the specs.
> 
> I'll say this, I have never liked the looks of PSE but they have a much nicer/cleaner looking carbon bow than Hoyt.


+1 I would take a long hard look at the PSE if a new carbon bow was in my future.


----------



## jmack73

Lord. Ya'll haven't even shot the new stuff yet and I can remember some of the same comments about the Nitrum series.


----------



## dchughes7

What is there new aluminum??


----------



## ocxgeno

dchughes7 said:


> What is there new aluminum??


Defiant


----------



## jmack73

dchughes7 said:


> What is there new aluminum??


The Defient.


----------



## "Own More Bone"

I'm waiting for all the Celebrity Sponsored hunters to tell me what to buy.. After all they are the Pro Hunters..:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## 4seasons69

Being noob I don't see much difference between last year and this year. I'm now happy I saved a couple hundred bucks and picked up a carbon spyder for a nice price


----------



## Bowhuntertim

My thoughts are if I'm going to have to drop a couple hundred on limb adapters for my press, I'd expect to be gaining a performance advantage with the preloaded limbs. Given they produce the exact same speeds as last years which can be pressed with my press as is, I'm not too inclined to pick up a 2016 unless it shoots amazingly better than last year's. This obviously won't matter to people who don't work on their own bows but to those of us who do I'd think it will factor in heavily.


----------



## deadduck357

Bowhuntertim said:


> My thoughts are if I'm going to have to drop a couple hundred on limb adapters for my press, I'd expect to be gaining a performance advantage with the preloaded limbs. Given they produce the exact same speeds as last years which can be pressed with my press as is, I'm not too inclined to pick up a 2016 unless it shoots amazingly better than last year's. This obviously won't matter to people who don't work on their own bows but to those of us who do I'd think it will factor in heavily.


Agree. Some are even slower.


----------



## jorkep

i think the aluminum Defiant looks good. the carbon however, woof.


----------



## lunghit

Agree. But I am hoping that my Bowa can handle these without any additional purchases. By the looks of the bow I think the Bowa will be fine. 


Bowhuntertim said:


> My thoughts are if I'm going to have to drop a couple hundred on limb adapters for my press, I'd expect to be gaining a performance advantage with the preloaded limbs. Given they produce the exact same speeds as last years which can be pressed with my press as is, I'm not too inclined to pick up a 2016 unless it shoots amazingly better than last year's. This obviously won't matter to people who don't work on their own bows but to those of us who do I'd think it will factor in heavily.


----------



## nestly

4seasons69 said:


> Being noob I don't see much difference between last year and this year. I'm now happy I saved a couple hundred bucks and picked up a carbon spyder for a nice price


That's one of the most fair assessments made in this topic. The 2016 models that have been shown so far are not really much different, they just changed the riser designs a bit. If you hated the Hoyt Carbon riser before... you'll hate this one too... same with the machined risers. Regarding the new cams and ultra-flex limbs, no one can really comment intelligently about performance until the bows are in the shops and people start shooting them.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

New limbs, cams, risers, finishes, pretty good ammount of change imo


----------



## 0nepin

Different doesn't mean better and the looks went down hill and where the performance gain .maybe it's a lot quieter than last years .


MELLY-MEL said:


> New limbs, cams, risers, finishes, pretty good ammount of change imo


----------



## 0nepin

Did they get rid of the gimmick air shox's ?????


----------



## MELLY-MEL

0nepin said:


> Different doesn't mean better and the looks went down hill and where the performance gain .maybe it's a lot quieter than last years .


Never said it was better, that remains to be seen. They made alot of changes, hopefully it translates to a better bow. As far as performance, hoyts are always pretty quick so i doubt these are slow. But ill wait and see for my self.


----------



## nestly

0nepin said:


> Did they get rid of the gimmick air shox's ?????


No comment on the "gimmick" reference, but the only pic that appears to have the Air Shox is the Carbon Spyder FX.


----------



## 1955

Predator said:


> Whatever dude - never said anything about the whole lineup as it isn't even out. I like Hoyt, just not yet blown away by the aluminum flagships. It looks like an off year for Hoyt on the aluminums - which happens pretty much every other year. I sort of wonder why they feel compelled to even release a full replacement each year, especially after a very successful Nitrum release last year. They should have just held the Nitrums for 2 years and maybe focused on the carbons. We'll see what they come out with on the carbons.
> 
> You seem unbelievably sensitive about Hoyt. I hope I haven't made you cry or anything. Seriously man, it's a bow brand....chill out.





Predator said:


> Like most it seems, I'm underwhelmed to say the least. All "good" bows I'm sure but simply nothing even tempting (especially at those prices).


So many shills, so little time.


----------



## 4seasons69

nestly said:


> That's one of the most fair assessments made in this topic. The 2016 models that have been shown so far are not really much different, they just changed the riser designs a bit. If you hated the Hoyt Carbon riser before... you'll hate this one too... same with the machined risers. Regarding the new cams and ultra-flex limbs, no one can really comment intelligently about performance until the bows are in the shops and people start shooting them.





MELLY-MEL said:


> New limbs, cams, risers, finishes, pretty good ammount of change imo


I try to be realistic about things lol. I tend to have strong brand loyalty when I like something but will have no problems acknowledging something else might be just as good as the brand I like. 

I guess I should clarify my earlier statement. I wasn't saying they didn't make changes. I guess I was kind of disappointed I didn't wait for the new bows to come out and picked up a 2015 cs30 for a good deal. After seeing the new bows that feeling of disappointment is gone. Had I waited I'm sure I'd be just as ecstatic about whatever bow I may have gotten!


----------



## Pittstate23

IMO all 3 of the new risers are butt ugly.


----------



## wileycat

when will you be able to view on the website?


----------



## BrokenLimbs

OK, so maybe the 2016 Hoyt carbon Defiant is ugly, and maybe it's not.....
BUT: With more b/h, pre-loaded limbs, an extra inch ATA, ~same speed, less gadgets (Air-shox), adjustable draw length and cable/limb stop options..... I'd say there have been lots of change!
Can't tell but it almost looks like the cams are a little bigger too. And if I'm not mistaken, I read somewhere the #3 cams now service draw lengths down to 26.5 inches WITHOUT pressing. That's significant IMO.
(With a 27.5 inch draw, the #2 cams usually felt borderline too harsh for my liking @ 70 lbs.) And with regards to the weight people are complaining about, if i'ts out near the axles, that's a plus for built-in stability, right?

This may be the Hoyt I've been waiting for. To me it will all come down to how the cams feel / draw and how well it shoots for me.....
One negative might be the pressing issues due to the new limbs though.


----------



## paarchhntr

wileycat said:


> when will you be able to view on the website?


Tomorrow


----------



## upserman

Where are you guys seeing pictures of the new camo?


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

Social media. 

Sure happy to see long draw shooters & the favored line has made it impossible for LD shooters to have an option! Why can't they realize we aren't all a 29" draw!

Like the new cam, looks like a forgiving spiral spin in a hunting setup. Still not crazy about riser designs....why would you take the top selling aluminum bow and not keep the riser in one model with new limb/cam system. Oh well, nothing of my interest....too short of ATA and steep string angles....sure wish I could shoot one newer than a 2006 model. 10 years and still nothing to draw my interest. 

Oh well, it'll be another good year with new innovations and I'll keep shooting the UltraTec!


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Oops... May have been wrong about the draw lengths being adjustable without a press one the new carbon bow. (Maybe wrong about the #3 cams servicing draw lengths below 28 in. too. ~ Thinking that's only on the PowerMax?)


----------



## Tipsntails7

1955 said:


> So many shills, so little time.


1955, as a guy who works in a hoyt shop, be honest, what is the selling point going to be on these if a guy has a 2015? They are the same speed. The risers are different, does it matter? If you work on your bow at home, well you also need to buy these adapters for your bow press now. The limb stop as long as it's duel could bring guys in though.I think it's going to be a tuff sell for a guy. The nitrum was a really really good bow. They should have given it at least another year, and added the stop option to that bow.
Does the name Hoyt and that its new warrant 1k plus investment for no other reason then it's new?


----------



## ontarget7

upserman said:


> Where are you guys seeing pictures of the new camo?


----------



## ocxgeno

hoyt_shoo2er said:


> Social media.
> 
> Sure happy to see long draw shooters & the favored line has made it impossible for LD shooters to have an option! Why can't they realize we aren't all a 29" draw!


And sadly, I'm sure it will remain this way next year and probably a few more years. They aren't likely to change limb designs again for awhile. Really sucks. I'll be shooting my matrix for a while


----------



## Tiggie_00

IMO Why change the limbs and cams if there is no real gains? 4lb Heavier alloy Defiant w/ slower speeds, Not compatible with current presses and sounds like 2016 failure. I like the Carbons but still no real gains for the extra cost. Looking forward to Mathews to take this failure and flat out dominate.

#GetSeriousDontBuyHOYT


----------



## jaredjms

Tipsntails7 said:


> 1955, as a guy who works in a hoyt shop, be honest, what is the selling point going to be on these if a guy has a 2015? They are the same speed. The risers are different, does it matter? If you work on your bow at home, well you also need to buy these adapters for your bow press now. The limb stop as long as it's duel could bring guys in though.I think it's going to be a tuff sell for a guy. The nitrum was a really really good bow. They should have given it at least another year, and added the stop option to that bow.
> Does the name Hoyt and that its new warrant 1k plus investment for no other reason then it's new?


Very few people buy a new one every year. The majority of my Hoyt sales are to people that have held out for a few years. The guys that do buy 1 or more every year usually don't need to much, the fact that it's the newest is usually enough


----------



## Hidden Danger

Tiggie_00 said:


> IMO Why change the limbs and cams if there is no real gains? 4lb Heavier alloy Defiant w/ slower speeds, Not compatible with current presses and sounds like 2016 failure. I like the Carbons but still no real gains for the extra cost. Looking forward to Mathews to take this failure and flat out dominate.
> 
> #GetSeriousDontBuyHOYT


We'll see. As of right now it looks like PSE has had the most impressive 2016 release.


----------



## huntertroy

ontarget7 said:


>


Which model defiant is this ? The 34?


----------



## 500 fps

Won't say anything until I shoot one, but I do like the idea of a 350 fps carbon bow.


----------



## upserman

ontarget7 said:


>


Nice thanks Shane.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I believe the reason you see the speed remain the same or very close is a combination of 1/4 more brace (ish) and rotating mods that are usually a little less efficient. I think this is the trade off for the shops having to buy press adapters. Pay for adapters but gone is the hassle of stocking mods. I think the more heavily preloaded limbs would of been faster apples to apples and actually when you think about is pretty impressive that the speeds even remained the same.


----------



## 0nepin

I'm betting there quieter and deader in the hands with the more preloaded limbs and the missing air shox's


4IDARCHER said:


> I believe the reason you see the speed remain the same or very close is a combination of 1/4 more brace (ish) and rotating mods that are usually a little less efficient. I think this is the trade off for the shops having to buy press adapters. Pay for adapters but gone is the hassle of stocking mods. I think the more heavily preloaded limbs would of been faster apples to apples and actually when you think about is pretty impressive that the speeds even remained the same.


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

4IDARCHER said:


> I believe the reason you see the speed remain the same or very close is a combination of 1/4 more brace (ish) and rotating mods that are usually a little less efficient. I think this is the trade off for the shops having to buy press adapters. Pay for adapters but gone is the hassle of stocking mods. I think the more heavily preloaded limbs would of been faster apples to apples and actually when you think about is pretty impressive that the speeds even remained the same.


Good point about the mods and adapter trade off


----------



## ontarget7

Hoyts are generally known for very conservative speed ratings. If I was a betting man I would say with the new pre loaded limbs and a refined cam track I bet we see little higher speeds than last year. Yes, I know they are rated the same but in my real world speed results they are shorting themselves. The #2 cam is always 6-10 fps hotter than the #3. The specs on my #2 cam E slot Nitrum Turbo are still coming in at a 357-358 IBO equivalent speed calculation at 28" draw. Plenty of PSE Full Throttles in for tuning to compare speed and verify numbers, not to mention a much better draw cycle in the Nitrum Turbo. I am going to go out on a limb and say I might see speeds in the new Defiant Turbo #2 cam E slot around 358 to 363. We shall see, I will post my tuning findings and specs when I get them in for tuning.


----------



## nismomike

Looks like they moved the cable stop on the top cam much further out on the cam. That will make the wall much more firm.
The bottom cable stop is in from the cam edge just a little bit more than last year. I'm interested to see how it feels. I can see the slot for the limb stop on the top cam, but not really on the bottom. I'm hoping it's dual, but looks like single on top.


----------



## huntertroy

It is interesting when comparing pics of the 2015 vs the 2016 at full draw you can see how much higher the string comes off the cam over the top of the riser on the 16


----------



## AntlerInsane

Maybe I missed it but do we know any pricing yet?


----------



## 500 fps

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyts are generally known for very conservative speed ratings. If I was a betting man I would say with the new pre loaded limbs and a refined cam track I bet we see little higher speeds than last year. Yes, I know they are rated the same but in my real world speed results they are shorting themselves. The #2 cam is always 6-10 fps hotter than the #3. The specs on my #2 cam E slot Nitrum Turbo are still coming in at a 357-358 IBO equivalent speed calculation at 28" draw. Plenty of PSE Full Throttles in for tuning to compare speed and verify numbers, not to mention a much better draw cycle in the Nitrum Turbo. I am going to go out on a limb and say I might see speeds in the new Defiant Turbo #2 cam E slot around 358 to 363. We shall see, I will post my tuning findings and specs when I get them in for tuning.


Looking forward to what you find. Sorry to get off topic but what did you see out of the FT'S at 70/30?


----------



## gwa2712

My last Hoyt was a Spyder Turbo with a #2 cam. Based on speeds I got, it put it around 350 IBO on a bow rated 340 from Hoyt. If Hoyt is as conservative as they've been in the past I can see them shooting faster than what they're rated. I'm looking forward to a 7" BH bow with limb stops, shooting realistically in the 340 range. I'm not sure if it'll be enough to pry me away from my Obsession however.


----------



## Ironman8.

Comparing last years Turbo (2015) to this year's Turbo (2016), I'm wondering if the new cams are supposed to have a smoother draw cycle compared to the Turbo cams last year? They seem like they may judging by the more rounded profile. I'm guessing the pre-loaded limbs is where they make up the speed to match last year?


----------



## hoytrulez

Thought they would be faster!


----------



## ontarget7

500 fps said:


> Looking forward to what you find. Sorry to get off topic but what did you see out of the FT'S at 70/30?


358-360 depending on strand count.


----------



## ontarget7

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyts are generally known for very conservative speed ratings. If I was a betting man I would say with the new pre loaded limbs and a refined cam track I bet we see little higher speeds than last year. Yes, I know they are rated the same but in my real world speed results they are shorting themselves. The #2 cam is always 6-10 fps hotter than the #3. The specs on my #2 cam E slot Nitrum Turbo are still coming in at a 357-358 IBO equivalent speed calculation at 28" draw. Plenty of PSE Full Throttles in for tuning to compare speed and verify numbers, not to mention a much better draw cycle in the Nitrum Turbo. I am going to go out on a limb and say I might see speeds in the new Defiant Turbo #2 cam E slot around 358 to 363. We shall see, I will post my tuning findings and specs when I get them in for tuning.


I bet that design will be the quietest and best on the shot experience to date as well. 

I could be wrong but I believe after these are actually shot you just might have a different point of view and be pleasantly surprised. 

Looking forward to it myself [emoji457]


----------



## newoutdoorsman

Does anyone know what msrp is on the new Hoyt Defiant?


----------



## GWFH

BrokenLimbs said:


> OK, so maybe the 2016 Hoyt carbon Defiant is ugly, and maybe it's not.....
> BUT: With more b/h, pre-loaded limbs, an extra inch ATA, ~same speed, less gadgets (Air-shox), adjustable draw length and cable/limb stop options..... I'd say there have been lots of change!
> Can't tell but it almost looks like the cams are a little bigger too. And if I'm not mistaken, I read somewhere the #3 cams now service draw lengths down to 26.5 inches WITHOUT pressing. That's significant IMO.
> (With a 27.5 inch draw, the #2 cams usually felt borderline too harsh for my liking @ 70 lbs.) And with regards to the weight people are complaining about, if i'ts out near the axles, that's a plus for built-in stability, right?
> 
> This may be the Hoyt I've been waiting for. To me it will all come down to how the cams feel / draw and how well it shoots for me.....
> One negative might be the pressing issues due to the new limbs though.


This thread has no place for you and your common sense bud.
Need to put that logic away and make some juvenile off the cuff comments based on pics and minimal description.


----------



## saskhic

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyts are generally known for very conservative speed ratings. If I was a betting man I would say with the new pre loaded limbs and a refined cam track I bet we see little higher speeds than last year. Yes, I know they are rated the same but in my real world speed results they are shorting themselves. The #2 cam is always 6-10 fps hotter than the #3. The specs on my #2 cam E slot Nitrum Turbo are still coming in at a 357-358 IBO equivalent speed calculation at 28" draw. Plenty of PSE Full Throttles in for tuning to compare speed and verify numbers, not to mention a much better draw cycle in the Nitrum Turbo. I am going to go out on a limb and say I might see speeds in the new Defiant Turbo #2 cam E slot around 358 to 363. We shall see, I will post my tuning findings and specs when I get them in for tuning.


Good luck on that bud your going to be disappointed!


----------



## mikehoyme

deadduck357 said:


> Well there still hopes for 2016, Mathews and Bowtech still to come.


I really hope Mathews puts out something good this year, I am very ready to replace my 2013 bow but everyone that has released this year seems to think that I should just keep my money.


----------



## ontarget7

saskhic said:


> Good luck on that bud your going to be disappointed!


Maybe so, but I think not [emoji12]


----------



## saskhic

ontarget7 said:


> Maybe so, but I think not [emoji12]


Mark my words!


----------



## ontarget7

These are only pics but I bet I will get a little more out of the cams on the Turbo this year.


----------



## jaredjms

Pricing should be tomorrow


----------



## nismomike

saskhic said:


> Good luck on that bud your going to be disappointed!


What's your bases for that comment? Just curious where your coming from?


----------



## saskhic

A groupie I take it?rotating mods pre-loaded limbs I'm just guessing but I'm sure we find out soon enough!


----------



## Ironman8.

ontarget7 said:


> These are only pics but I bet I will get a little more out of the cams on the Turbo this year.


Do you think the DFX cams will have a smoother draw cycle than the Turbo cam last year? I wasn't really impressed with the draw cycle on the Turbo cam to be honest.


----------



## BP1992

I've never liked Hoyt but the Spyder fx is very tempting.


----------



## nismomike

saskhic said:


> A groupie I take it?rotating mods pre-loaded limbs I'm just guessing but I'm sure we find out soon enough!


Groupie? From what I can see, their is still gonna be 3 different cams that cover 2" each, and pre loaded limbs don't stop Xpedition from hitting ibo. I asked because I can't remember the last Hoyt that didn't shoot over its ibo. Can you?


----------



## ontarget7

Ironman8. said:


> Do you think the DFX cams will have a smoother draw cycle than the Turbo cam last year? I wasn't really impressed with the draw cycle on the Turbo cam to be honest.


This is all just a guess but by looking at the cams, I say a little more weight stack up front, which I would prefer but still a decent valley considering a speed bow. Again just off looking at the cams they probably eliminated that slight hump on the back end depending where you landed in draw length.


----------



## saskhic

Exactly but this is new for hoyt.I hope they did it right.guess we will know when they hit the shop in two weeks?


----------



## dhom

gwa2712 said:


> My last Hoyt was a Spyder Turbo with a #2 cam. Based on speeds I got, it put it around 350 IBO on a bow rated 340 from Hoyt. If Hoyt is as conservative as they've been in the past I can see them shooting faster than what they're rated. I'm looking forward to a 7" BH bow with limb stops, shooting realistically in the 340 range. I'm not sure if it'll be enough to pry me away from my Obsession however.


I figure at some point I will end up with another Hoyt or PSE bow if the end up coming out with something that I really have to have. Looks like I am keeping my Obsession.


----------



## saskhic

And sometimes I wonder all these professional bow shops that carry everything don't actually realise which bow company produces the best product and which shoot best at long ranges! Makes me second guess.


----------



## Ironman8.

ontarget7 said:


> This is all just a guess but by looking at the cams, I say a little more weight stack up front, which I would prefer but still a decent valley considering a speed bow. Again just off looking at the cams they probably eliminated that slight hump on the back end depending where you landed in draw length.


Thanks. I'll definitely try it out. The turbo cam just didn't feel right to me when I tried it...of course I'm comparing it to my CST with Z5 cam so maybe it's not a fair comparison. Did you end up with a Nitrum 30 with 80# limbs? Or did you go Turbo? Not sure if I saw you post results with either...


----------



## ontarget7

Ironman8. said:


> Thanks. I'll definitely try it out. The turbo cam just didn't feel right to me when I tried it...of course I'm comparing it to my CST with Z5 cam so maybe it's not a fair comparison. Did you end up with a Nitrum 30 with 80# limbs? Or did you go Turbo? Not sure if I saw you post results with either...


You bet !

Ended up keeping the Nitrum Turbo, honestly my favorite Hoyt to date. 

The let-off and valley take a little to get used to with muscle memory but man once you do, they are so accurate with great performance.

Got the Turbo hot at 74#


----------



## Ironman8.

ontarget7 said:


> You bet !
> 
> Ended up keeping the Nitrum Turbo, honestly my favorite Hoyt to date.
> 
> The let-off and valley take a little to get used to with muscle memory but man once you do, they are so accurate with great performance.
> 
> Got the Turbo hot at 74#


Good deal. Once I settle on what I want, I may be calling you for some of your DIY guidance. Not entirely happy with how I got everything tuned up this year. Later bro.


----------



## ontarget7

Ironman8. said:


> Good deal. Once I settle on what I want, I may be calling you for some of your DIY guidance. Not entirely happy with how I got everything tuned up this year. Later bro.


🏼


----------



## 1955

Tipsntails7 said:


> 1955, as a guy who works in a hoyt shop, be honest, what is the selling point going to be on these if a guy has a 2015? They are the same speed. The risers are different, does it matter? If you work on your bow at home, well you also need to buy these adapters for your bow press now. The limb stop as long as it's duel could bring guys in though.I think it's going to be a tuff sell for a guy. The nitrum was a really really good bow. They should have given it at least another year, and added the stop option to that bow.
> Does the name Hoyt and that its new warrant 1k plus investment for no other reason then it's new?


Well, let's see. If someone has a 2015, I tell them that they don't NEED a 2016! I will tell them that if they have to have the latest and greatest...fine, get the 2016...I'm more than happy to sell them another bow.

The fact that the bows are almost identical in the speed department, while adding a 1/4" to the BH! I don't see that as a negative in the least. The guys that want speed, I sell them a PSE...simple as that. EXCEPT, if they're a short(er) DL. In the past, PSE's did NOT maintain that speed advantage in the lower draw lengths. I have demonstrated this many times over, to the detriment of the PSE fan base. But it is a fact. Now, with the new bows, there will not be changeable mods. So, in my opinion, on the new Powermax, the shorter DL shooters will lose more speed than previous bows equipped with changeable mods. Now with the new high end Hoyts, they will still have the three cams (#1,#2 and #3), with sliding mods to spread the DL's out. I don't believe there will be as drastic of a speed differential in the lower DL's as there will be in the lower DL for each cam. People that buy Hoyt bows aren't necessarily obsessed with speed like so many here on he AT are. They're looking for more than just speed. Time will tell.

The Al risers ARE very different! That's a very subjective decision they'll have to make! The pictures do NOT always do justice to new risers! I wasn't too sure about the Nitrum when I first saw the pics of them, but now I feel it's one of Hoyt's top three risers in the looks department! And I believe that applies all around and not just here on the AT. The Nitrum definitely drew potential customers away from the Carbon Spyders! I would buy the new Al 31" in a heart beat, and I'm not to keen on the looks of the new riser (to me it looks too much the the old Martin Rytera or one of the new fad bows. But to me, form follows function!!! If the bow shoots well, I'll love the bow despite its looks, and for the most part will come to appreciate it anyway.

Aa far as the adapters needed for the new bows...I think that's a tempest in a tea pot! I don't always work on my bows at the shops and often use my "20 dollar bow press" that I made from the DIY section. And after I see what's needed when I take delivery of my new Hoyt, I'll take a few minutes in the garage and fabricate something that works. It's a non issue for me. And I also believe, that if you're incapable of make something work on your home set up, you have no business fiddling with compound bow, and might hurt yourself anyway.

Yes, the Nitrum is an awesome bow, BUT Hoyt ALWAYS (At least since the Alpha Max) come out with a new Aluminum bow EVERY year. Will it be missed by some? Sure! But there are archers out there that won't get rid of their Trycon, Katerra or Switchback!!!!!!! So, this is just what Hoyt does.

As far as adding a limb stop "option?"... I can't see that hurting sales. Even PSE did that. Personally, I do NOT like bows with limb stops, so it's a feature I won't use.

And if Hoyt follows past practices, the Nitrum 30 will still be available for one more year!!!

And I'm not sure if someone has addressed this yet, but the new Powermax, does NOT have a Nitrum riser!!!!!!! It looks somewhat like the Nitrum, but look closer...they're not the same at all! Although, it does NOT look like it's a cast riser! It definitely looks (from the pics so far) like a machined riser!!! And IF it is, if has to be fabricated outside the US to be able to keep the price down around 500 bucks.

Will people buy Hoyt bows because of it's name? Some new shooters will, that's life. BUT my belief is that Hoyt has built that name into the brand it is! People buy Hoyts from their past accomplishments. So when you say they're just buying the name...you're effing right they are!!! Because they know what they're getting! They've had Hoyts, they've seen Hoyts and seen the people that have owned Hoyts as proof of their quality!

The new 2016's will be an easy sell!


----------



## Tipsntails7

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyts are generally known for very conservative speed ratings. If I was a betting man I would say with the new pre loaded limbs and a refined cam track I bet we see little higher speeds than last year. Yes, I know they are rated the same but in my real world speed results they are shorting themselves. The #2 cam is always 6-10 fps hotter than the #3. The specs on my #2 cam E slot Nitrum Turbo are still coming in at a 357-358 IBO equivalent speed calculation at 28" draw. Plenty of PSE Full Throttles in for tuning to compare speed and verify numbers, not to mention a much better draw cycle in the Nitrum Turbo. I am going to go out on a limb and say I might see speeds in the new Defiant Turbo #2 cam E slot around 358 to 363. We shall see, I will post my tuning findings and specs when I get them in for tuning.


New cams use rotating mods though, I would imagine that would cut down on the efficiency no?


----------



## hurley39x

I called my hoyt dealer about 1:30pm today and he had no pricing or any information on the new hoyts or even the elites, just told me to try him back in a week or so and he may have something then. The defiant looks like a solid bow to me. Dont see why people are bashing it for 330 ibo. With that 7 inch brace height itll be a bowhunters paradise on forgiveness. Id rather have a slower more forgiving bow than a speed bow anyday. I swear some of these people if they shopped for a car like they shop for bows theyd be buying a camaro over an impala just because the speedometer says itll do 180 vs an impala at 140. The camaros gonna handle like poo but were still gonna buy it cause itll do 180. I cant wait to try the new hoyts. Anyone heard when the release dates of mathews bowtech and prime are?


----------



## Tipsntails7

Deserthuntr said:


> Butthurt and crying? No I actually just stopped laughing.. Just went to Obsession and Xpedition bows' websites... There is only 1 bow that outperforms the Hoyt line-up so far. Out of the whole 8 Obsession bows and 7 Xpedition bows in their line-up. Where is the carbon man?


The xcentric outperforms the turbo, the perfexion outperforms the 34 and the X7 outperforms the 31... The other bows are Short draw models and a single cam. What spec sheets are you reading?

Now the turbo #2 cam in the last slot will probably perform better then any of them. But not a ton of people are lucky enough to be in that slot... I am


----------



## Get1993Serious

AntlerInsane said:


> Maybe I missed it but do we know any pricing yet?


PowerMax $549 $649 for the package. Defiant and Defiant Turbo $949 Carbon Defiant $1399 and Spyder FX $1299 just a guess here !


----------



## ontarget7

Tipsntails7 said:


> New cams use rotating mods though, I would imagine that would cut down on the efficiency no?


Rotating mods but still 3 different base cams so I am going to say efficiency is still there.


----------



## cordini

How soon until the dealers get the pricing?


----------



## BP1992

Can turbo cams be put on the carbon spyder fx?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Anyone know when the website will be updated?


----------



## fountain

so the turbo cam is different from last year? if so, im guessing it will have the same limb stop option as the 30.5 and 34?


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

I hear bows are shipping tomorrow


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

4IDARCHER said:


> Anyone know when the website will be updated?


Hoyt said catalog is going to be up today


----------



## jmack73

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> I hear bows are shipping tomorrow


Very correct! New bows will show up here in Florida next week!


----------



## jmack73

As usual I agree!


1955 said:


> Well, let's see. If someone has a 2015, I tell them that they don't NEED a 2016! I will tell them that if they have to have the latest and greatest...fine, get the 2016...I'm more than happy to sell them another bow.
> 
> The fact that the bows are almost identical in the speed department, while adding a 1/4" to the BH! I don't see that as a negative in the least. The guys that want speed, I sell them a PSE...simple as that. EXCEPT, if they're a short(er) DL. In the past, PSE's did NOT maintain that speed advantage in the lower draw lengths. I have demonstrated this many times over, to the detriment of the PSE fan base. But it is a fact. Now, with the new bows, there will not be changeable mods. So, in my opinion, on the new Powermax, the shorter DL shooters will lose more speed than previous bows equipped with changeable mods. Now with the new high end Hoyts, they will still have the three cams (#1,#2 and #3), with sliding mods to spread the DL's out. I don't believe there will be as drastic of a speed differential in the lower DL's as there will be in the lower DL for each cam. People that buy Hoyt bows aren't necessarily obsessed with speed like so many here on he AT are. They're looking for more than just speed. Time will tell.
> 
> The Al risers ARE very different! That's a very subjective decision they'll have to make! The pictures do NOT always do justice to new risers! I wasn't too sure about the Nitrum when I first saw the pics of them, but now I feel it's one of Hoyt's top three risers in the looks department! And I believe that applies all around and not just here on the AT. The Nitrum definitely drew potential customers away from the Carbon Spyders! I would buy the new Al 31" in a heart beat, and I'm not to keen on the looks of the new riser (to me it looks too much the the old Martin Rytera or one of the new fad bows. But to me, form follows function!!! If the bow shoots well, I'll love the bow despite its looks, and for the most part will come to appreciate it anyway.
> 
> Aa far as the adapters needed for the new bows...I think that's a tempest in a tea pot! I don't always work on my bows at the shops and often use my "20 dollar bow press" that I made from the DIY section. And after I see what's needed when I take delivery of my new Hoyt, I'll take a few minutes in the garage and fabricate something that works. It's a non issue for me. And I also believe, that if you're incapable of make something work on your home set up, you have no business fiddling with compound bow, and might hurt yourself anyway.
> 
> Yes, the Nitrum is an awesome bow, BUT Hoyt ALWAYS (At least since the Alpha Max) come out with a new Aluminum bow EVERY year. Will it be missed by some? Sure! But there are archers out there that won't get rid of their Trycon, Katerra or Switchback!!!!!!! So, this is just what Hoyt does.
> 
> As far as adding a limb stop "option?"... I can't see that hurting sales. Even PSE did that. Personally, I do NOT like bows with limb stops, so it's a feature I won't use.
> 
> And if Hoyt follows past practices, the Nitrum 30 will still be available for one more year!!!
> 
> And I'm not sure if someone has addressed this yet, but the new Powermax, does NOT have a Nitrum riser!!!!!!! It looks somewhat like the Nitrum, but look closer...they're not the same at all! Although, it does NOT look like it's a cast riser! It definitely looks (from the pics so far) like a machined riser!!! And IF it is, if has to be fabricated outside the US to be able to keep the price down around 500 bucks.
> 
> Will people buy Hoyt bows because of it's name? Some new shooters will, that's life. BUT my belief is that Hoyt has built that name into the brand it is! People buy Hoyts from their past accomplishments. So when you say they're just buying the name...you're effing right they are!!! Because they know what they're getting! They've had Hoyts, they've seen Hoyts and seen the people that have owned Hoyts as proof of their quality!
> 
> The new 2016's will be an easy sell!


----------



## BrokenLimbs

GWFH said:


> This thread has no place for you and your common sense bud.
> Need to put that logic away and make some juvenile off the cuff comments based on pics and minimal description.


LOL....
I think I was wrong about the #3 cams servicing a wider spread of draw lengths though.
Oh well, if the bow draws nicely and isn't jumpy @ full draw with the #2 cams..... They'll be more efficient than the #3 backed off to 27.5

As for the "Air-Shox" being gone.... My buddy has last year's Carbon (2014) bow and he complains about the noise. (He makes this statement based that and a two year older Hoyt!)
Getting rid of them was on my wish list for sure!


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Let-off on this bow at full draw is 75%, yes?
*I wonder if let-off might end up adjustable "variable" with limb stops/settings?* (Kind of like the Mathews Chill series rock mods, although they're not adjustable, only available in different % let-off?)


----------



## Etheis

Just got my adapters in


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

Etheis said:


> View attachment 3047498
> 
> Just got my adapters in


Do the clamp on or replace fingers that are already on?


----------



## Etheis

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> Do the clamp on or replace fingers that are already on?


Clamp on inside the fingers like so


----------



## trial153

Etheis said:


> Clamp on inside the fingers like so
> View attachment 3047618


Retail cost ?


----------



## Etheis

trial153 said:


> Retail cost ?


Got the direct from Hoyt for around 215 if I remember right


----------



## trial153

Etheis said:


> Got the direct from Hoyt for around 215 if I remember right


Thank you


----------



## huntertroy

trial153 said:


> Retail cost ?


Last chance will be selling them to public as well for same price very shortly


----------



## 4by4buck

That's the only down side to the new hoyts. I like working on my own bows and so if I want a new one I'm gonna have to drop another $200 to get my press set up correctly. Bummer, but I know that I'll be getting them before too long.


----------



## msteff

2016 Catalog up on Hoyt Site


----------



## nestly

Hoyt didn't do themselves any favors releasing what they did yesterday... the changes they made are much more appealing when you read the info/descriptions in the 2016 Product Guide. Now I'm excited to go shoot them again.... especially the DFX cam.


----------



## bucky0486

nestly said:


> Hoyt didn't do themselves any favors releasing what they did yesterday... the changes they made are much more appealing when you read the info/descriptions in the 2016 Product Guide. Now I'm excited to go shoot them again.... especially the DFX cam.


I agree. They did a poor job of explaining the advantages of the new bows over last years'.


----------



## nestly

They also turned up heat on PSE's carbon riser by re-marketing the features of theirs. ie. 50 layers of carbon... 3 distinct tubes,.... 11X Stiffness ratio... able to withstand 1500 dry fires... 7X Tougher... 53% lighter...208X thermal.... 

OK, most of it is marketing language.... but PSE piled the marketing language for their Carbon Air on pretty thick too.


----------



## jmack73

nestly said:


> Hoyt didn't do themselves any favors releasing what they did yesterday... the changes they made are much more appealing when you read the info/descriptions in the 2016 Product Guide. Now I'm excited to go shoot them again.... especially the DFX cam.


I agree. Looking at the catalog and seeing the changes with pictures and explaining the advantages of the changes has got me frothing at the mouth to shoot one. 

I pre-ordered a black-out version of the aluminum 30 and I hopefully will see it early next week or so was told today anyway.


----------



## nismomike

Looks like no 80# limbs for the Turbo still.


----------



## makemine10mm

Thinking I'm going to have to take the plunge on a ridge reaper carbon defiant 31. That's the one I realy have my heart set on. Hope the wait isn't to bad...


----------



## deadduck357

makemine10mm said:


> Thinking I'm going to have to take the plunge on a ridge reaper carbon defiant 31. That's the one I realy have my heart set on. Hope the wait isn't to bad...


It's not the fastest but flight time isn't gonna be that bad - jeez.


----------



## carbonfever

I'm happy with my 2015 CST ZT. Maybe in 3-4 years I'll throw down on another bow. I doubt there is much difference in performance than last years bows. 

To me it's like golf club drivers. They come out with a new model every year with new bells and whistles on the driver head. That's great and all but it isn't gonna make you hit the ball straight. 

I don't mind the looks of the new flagship bow but there isn't that wow factor that I had when seeing and still have with the carbon spyder. And no, it's not because I have one.


----------



## James335

28" axle to axle. Wow. I thought 30" was crazy. Those limbs look like they are gonna explode. Lol


----------



## Heavy hoyt man

nismomike said:


> Looks like no 80# limbs for the Turbo still.


Sucks.


----------



## bucky0486

James335 said:


> 28" axle to axle. Wow. I thought 30" was crazy. Those limbs look like they are gonna explode. Lol


Well, the string angle is supposed to be the same as the CS 30 because of the new cam and the preloaded limbs.


----------



## wileycat

nestly said:


> Hoyt didn't do themselves any favors releasing what they did yesterday... the changes they made are much more appealing when you read the info/descriptions in the 2016 Product Guide. Now I'm excited to go shoot them again.... especially the DFX cam.


yes now that i look at the product guide i want a defiant now. So it will be a up charge for the half and half but not a all black?


----------



## c5mrr270

nismomike said:


> Looks like no 80# limbs for the Turbo still.


Yeah, that sucks. Wonder why.


----------



## mikehoyme

c5mrr270 said:


> Yeah, that sucks. Wonder why.


The Turbo cams can't handle it. Same thing happened with the Full Throttle.


----------



## Twitko

Can't check whole thread ... sorry if it was answered already ...
do we know prices of new models ?


----------



## flinginairos

After looking at the catalog I am really liking that Defiant. Would look sick in Ridge Reaper. I may have to go shoot one when the shop gets them.


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

Twitko said:


> Can't check whole thread ... sorry if it was answered already ...
> do we know prices of new models ?


Dont know quite yet. Bows are said to be shipping today so prices should get to dealers very soon im sure


----------



## vondy4625

what is up with not offering any of the new models in an LD version??? The fact that the only LD model (capable of 32" draw) in the catalog is last years carbon is very disappointing.


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

I am digging the defiant. Probably not the carbon model but the aluminum. Now to go shoot some elites and hoyts!


----------



## rattlinman

flinginairos said:


> After looking at the catalog I am really liking that Defiant. Would look sick in Ridge Reaper. I may have to go shoot one when the shop gets them.


I'm with you on that. This will be my next bow!!


----------



## flinginairos

rattlinman said:


> I'm with you on that. This will be my next bow!!
> 
> View attachment 3052786


I would really like to see the Defiant in that pattern. Should look pretty sick!


----------



## centershot

nestly said:


> Hoyt didn't do themselves any favors releasing what they did yesterday... the changes they made are much more appealing when you read the info/descriptions in the 2016 Product Guide. Now I'm excited to go shoot them again.... especially the DFX cam.


I thought the same thing. The Defiant 34 looks really interesting in the catalog - not so much on the FB release.


----------



## jaredjms

Twitko said:


> Can't check whole thread ... sorry if it was answered already ...
> do we know prices of new models ?


I'm told carbon prices are staying the same-$1399 by me, defiant aluminum is $999 MAP and Power max pkg is 649MAP. Longer models and turbos were 50 more last year and likely be the same up charge this year. I'm waiting on the official pricing but these numbers should be accurate. MAP is the minimum price a dealer can advertise a price, most shops sell at or a little above MAP

That powermax package looks like an incredible deal for 649!


----------



## fountain

so a camo defiant would be $1,000????? what was map on the nitrum?


----------



## triumph

centershot said:


> I thought the same thing. The Defiant 34 looks really interesting in the catalog - not so much on the FB release.


Yes and they will look and shoot even better in person. To many guys jumping the gun with their comments. But that is the norm.


----------



## BP1992

Pretty ridiculous to release their bows and not the prices.


----------



## Akfreak

So my brand new 2015 Nitrum Turbo that's being shipped is now obsolete. Well that's a little disappointing. With that said, this is my first new bow since when I bought my #80 Hoyt Pro-Tec with XT-2000 limbs. Hoyt's last forever and I can't wait to get my Nitrum. The Pro-Tec is a real meat getter and it just got a doe last Sunday. The new aluminum bow doesn't look as good as the Nitrum IMO, bit I am sure it will be a hot seller. Laslty why don't they make a Carbon Fiber grip to slip on am Aluminum riser. This seems like it would be a huge benefit with regard to a cold hand.


----------



## triumph

Akfreak said:


> So my brand new 2015 Nitrum Turbo that's being shipped is now obsolete. Well that's a little disappointing. With that said, this is my first new bow since when I bought my #80 Hoyt Pro-Tec with XT-2000 limbs. Hoyt's last forever and I can't wait to get my Nitrum. The Pro-Tec is a real meat getter and it just got a doe last Sunday. The new aluminum bow doesn't look as good as the Nitrum IMO, bit I am sure it will be a hot seller. Laslty why don't they make a Carbon Fiber grip to slip on am Aluminum riser. This seems like it would be a huge benefit with regard to a cold hand.


There is no disappointment with your knew Nitrum. I think one of the best as mine shoots. Hoyts biggest seller with my Dealer. Shoot it and let us know. Good luck.


----------



## fountain

I wish the limb stop could be applied to my nitrum turbo


----------



## Guest

The HyperEdge appears to be a decent upgrade from the ProEdge which is an outstanding bow.


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

Akfreak said:


> So my brand new 2015 Nitrum Turbo that's being shipped is now obsolete. Well that's a little disappointing. With that said, this is my first new bow since when I bought my #80 Hoyt Pro-Tec with XT-2000 limbs. Hoyt's last forever and I can't wait to get my Nitrum. The Pro-Tec is a real meat getter and it just got a doe last Sunday. The new aluminum bow doesn't look as good as the Nitrum IMO, bit I am sure it will be a hot seller. Laslty why don't they make a Carbon Fiber grip to slip on am Aluminum riser. This seems like it would be a huge benefit with regard to a cold hand.


You wont be disappointed! The Nitrum Turbo is a real shooter. It has helped me put up some decent scores. I love mine and dont see me getting rid of it ️


----------



## 4IDARCHER

jaredjms said:


> I'm told carbon prices are staying the same-$1399 by me, defiant aluminum is $999 MAP and Power max pkg is 649MAP. Longer models and turbos were 50 more last year and likely be the same up charge this year. I'm waiting on the official pricing but these numbers should be accurate. MAP is the minimum price a dealer can advertise a price, most shops sell at or a little above MAP
> 
> That powermax package looks like an incredible deal for 649!


I believe that MAP differs around the country. Here in Iowa most bows sell at full MSRP but some shops were selling the Nitrum for $949 last year here in Iowa so maybe the price will remain the same.


----------



## jmack73

4IDARCHER said:


> I believe that MAP differs around the country. Here in Iowa most bows sell at full MSRP but some shops were selling the Nitrum for $949 last year here in Iowa so maybe the price will remain the same.


$949 !! Good God thats expensive......


----------



## Akfreak

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> You wont be disappointed! The Nitrum Turbo is a real shooter. It has helped me put up some decent scores. I love mine and dont see me getting rid of it ️


That setup is beautiful. What sight is that? Amazing looking. I got the Blackout.


----------



## Ryjax

jmack73 said:


> $949 !! Good God thats expensive......


I want to say it was $999 here as was the NoCam. The carbon bows and wake are $1499.


----------



## Hideaway Arc MO

Akfreak said:


> That setup is beautiful. What sight is that? Amazing looking. I got the Blackout.


Thanks much! Its the Axcel Achieve CXL with an X-41 scope. Its literally perfect sight for me. Excellent quality for sure.


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

Akfreak said:


> That setup is beautiful. What sight is that? Amazing looking. I got the Blackout.





Hideaway Arc MO said:


> Thanks much! Its the Axcel Achieve CXL with an X-41 scope. Its literally perfect sight for me. Excellent quality for sure.


Oops! I accidently posted off of the shops account!


----------



## 500 fps

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> You wont be disappointed! The Nitrum Turbo is a real shooter. It has helped me put up some decent scores. I love mine and dont see me getting rid of it ️


Awesome!


----------



## enkriss

jmack73 said:


> $949 !! Good God thats expensive......


Shop by me had a harvest brown nitrum on the rack for $1,149.00 I put that one right back on the rack.


----------



## little buddy

enkriss said:


> Shop by me had a harvest brown nitrum on the rack for $1,149.00 I put that one right back on the rack.


What shop was that? Targeteers? They get top dollar and snarl at you as you pay for it.


----------



## 1955

4IDARCHER said:


> I believe that MAP differs around the country. Here in Iowa most bows sell at full MSRP but some shops were selling the Nitrum for $949 last year here in Iowa so maybe the price will remain the same.


No, it doesn't. MAP and MSRP are listed in the price sheet they send to dealers. However, they do have different pricing to the dealer, depending on their sales from Hoyt. Gold, Silver, etc.

Manufacturers SUGGESTED Retail Price. Minimum Advertised Pricing. What the dealer actually sells the bow for, is their own business. That's why when someone asks what everyone paid for a specific product, you get such a variance!!!

Sometimes they're telling the truth, many times they're out and out lying and other times, they conveniently leave out the fact that they have a special deal with their dealer. That's why if I ever stated the prices I pay for my bows, it would completely throw off the standard...BUT I work at a shop and get special consideration.

Don't believe everything you read on the interweb!


----------



## 1955

enkriss said:


> Shop by me had a harvest brown nitrum on the rack for $1,149.00 I put that one right back on the rack.


If it was a Turbo, plus the premium price for the Harvest Brown, then that price is in between MSRP and MAP.


----------



## enkriss

1955 said:


> If it was a Turbo, plus the premium price for the Harvest Brown, then that price is in between MSRP and MAP.


Really? It was a Nitrum 34. What is MSRP? I guess the aluminums are not to far behind the carbons on price.


----------



## enkriss

little buddy said:


> What shop was that? Targeteers? They get top dollar and snarl at you as you pay for it.


No, I won't walk into that place anymore....lol

A shop that won't let you shoot the bow before you buy it will not get my business.


----------



## 1955

enkriss said:


> Really? It was a Nitrum 34. What is MSRP? I guess the aluminums are not to far behind the carbons on price.


The Turbo and the 34 are 50.00 more than the 30. So, if you believe 50 dollars more is the same as 500 dollars more, well I'm not sure what to even say to that!


----------



## rxavage

Akfreak said:


> So my brand new 2015 Nitrum Turbo that's being shipped is now obsolete. Well that's a little disappointing. With that said, this is my first new bow since when I bought my #80 Hoyt Pro-Tec with XT-2000 limbs. Hoyt's last forever and I can't wait to get my Nitrum. The Pro-Tec is a real meat getter and it just got a doe last Sunday. The new aluminum bow doesn't look as good as the Nitrum IMO, bit I am sure it will be a hot seller. Laslty why don't they make a Carbon Fiber grip to slip on am Aluminum riser. This seems like it would be a huge benefit with regard to a cold hand.



my nitrum turbo arrived on monday, i was a little pissed when i found out the nitrum was being replaced but i got over it. besided the bow is awesome. i will probably end up buying a 30 or 34 defiant in harvest brown with ridge reaper limbs and accesories. i'm not sold on the carbons cost.


----------



## 1955

enkriss said:


> No, I won't walk into that place anymore....lol
> 
> A shop that won't let you shoot the bow before you buy it will not get my business.


Lol! There was a whole crazy thread dedicated to this! If you let people try the bows first, you sold used bows! It went on and on tomsay the least! Lol


----------



## Ryjax

1955 said:


> Lol! There was a whole crazy thread dedicated to this! If you let people try the bows first, you sold used bows! It went on and on tomsay the least! Lol


I think I've seen that thread... It's pretty simple have 1 demo bow for each make/model you sell. When the new stuff comes out sell it at a discount that still allows you to either break even or make a little profit. The money you "lose" off that bow will pay for itself with the sales of new bows throughout the year.


----------



## enkriss

1955 said:


> The Turbo and the 34 are 50.00 more than the 30. So, if you believe 50 dollars more is the same as 500 dollars more, well I'm not sure what to even say to that!


I don't know he had the nitrum at $1149 and the carbon spyder at $1399

Seems the gap is closing a little.


----------



## Blurxc

Nitrum around here sells for $999 may even be less now, I paid $899 for my faktor 34 with the american heritage package.


----------



## KMiha

A little amusing how people were "unsure" about the new bows with the Facebook release, but see some marketing language and they're all over it like white on rice. And people wonder why companies spend millions upon millions in advertising. Tell people why something is great and use some fancy terminology, they're all over it!! 

(I own a Nitrum 34 by the way).


----------



## nestly

KMiha said:


> A little amusing how people were "unsure" about the new bows with the Facebook release, but see some marketing language and they're all over it like white on rice. And people wonder why companies spend millions upon millions in advertising. Tell people why something is great and use some fancy terminology, they're all over it!!
> 
> (I own a Nitrum 34 by the way).


Well since you're describing me...
Other than the limbs, I saw no significant differences between the 2015's and 2016's. However, "if" the ultra-flex / DXF cams do indeed give a 34" ATA bow the same string angle as current 37" ATA bows....then that definitely changes my opinion of the new bows. I am somewhat skeptical of the claim....but if it is really what they claimed comparing apples to apples....the 2016's with their higher brace heights and basically the same speed compared to their 2015 counterparts....its a big deal to me. I'll know if it's true when I can try them however...not because the advertising people say so.


----------



## Clocked92

I see in the 2016 catalog that the Nitrum 30 was in fact not eliminated from their product line this year. Just wondering if it will still be available in Harvest brown?


----------



## 1955

Ryjax said:


> I think I've seen that thread... It's pretty simple have 1 demo bow for each make/model you sell. When the new stuff comes out sell it at a discount that still allows you to either break even or make a little profit. The money you "lose" off that bow will pay for itself with the sales of new bows throughout the year.


You're kidding, right? You obviously only want to believe what you want to believe. That would mean, our shop would need to buy 20 plus bows (@ about 12,000 plus dollars) just so you can try 5 bows, and MAYBE buy 1! And then, we would have to practically give them away!!! ...According to people like you, all those bows will have had the crap beaten out of them, plus dry fired a few dozen times each! 

Most archery shops are NOT the size of Bass Pro or Cabelas. And there is no way in the world we would be able to keep our doors open after taking 10 grand out of our profit...every year! We HAVE to make money to keep our doors open. Luckily, most half bright people know that and realize that if they want to try a bow, someone else may also.

That must mean that car dealers do that because it sells cars. On wait, they don't do that either!

You know what's "so simple"? Start your own archery pro shop and make a living. You'd run out of money in a month.


----------



## 1955

Clocked92 said:


> I see in the 2016 catalog that the Nitrum 30 was in fact not eliminated from their product line this year. Just wondering if it will still be available in Harvest brown?


Is Harvest Brown in the catalog? It's still in it.


----------



## jmack73

True.


1955 said:


> You're kidding, right? You obviously only want to believe what you want to believe. That would mean, our shop would need to buy 20 plus bows (@ about 12,000 plus dollars) just so you can try 5 bows, and MAYBE buy 1! And then, we would have to practically give them away!!! ...According to people like you, all those bows will have had the crap beaten out of them, plus dry fired a few dozen times each!
> 
> Most archery shops are NOT the size of Bass Pro or Cabelas. And there is no way in the world we would be able to keep our doors open after taking 10 grand out of our profit...every year! We HAVE to make money to keep our doors open. Luckily, most half bright people know that and realize that if they want to try a bow, someone else may also.
> 
> That must mean that car dealers do that because it sells cars. On wait, they don't do that either!
> 
> You know what's "so simple"? Start your own archery pro shop and make a living. You'd run out of money in a month.


----------



## Ryjax

1955 said:


> You're kidding, right? You obviously only want to believe what you want to believe. That would mean, our shop would need to buy 20 plus bows (@ about 12,000 plus dollars) just so you can try 5 bows, and MAYBE buy 1! And then, we would have to practically give them away!!! ...According to people like you, all those bows will have had the crap beaten out of them, plus dry fired a few dozen times each!
> 
> Most archery shops are NOT the size of Bass Pro or Cabelas. And there is no way in the world we would be able to keep our doors open after taking 10 grand out of our profit...every year! We HAVE to make money to keep our doors open. Luckily, most half bright people know that and realize that if they want to try a bow, someone else may also.
> 
> That must mean that car dealers do that because it sells cars. On wait, they don't do that either!
> 
> You know what's "so simple"? Start your own archery pro shop and make a living. You'd run out of money in a month.


I was being semi sarcastic, but since you want to actually attack me let me lay it out for you buddy... If you don't have bows for people to test most won't buy... If I walked into your shop and said I want to test this bow, and you told me no I would laugh and walk out. There is no way you can keep every make and model for people to test, but you should at the very least have your top sellers. NoCam, Nitrum, whatever it is you sell the most of.. 
Based on your attitude you just showed you wouldn't get my business even if you let me shoot the bow. Which would be a pretty big mistake considering I buy just about every bow I test... It's called customer service... Might not be a big deal where you come from, but here you wouldn't survive without it...


----------



## jorkep

I would say that if you can't afford to propey stock your store with models for people to try before they buy then you are carrying too many lines of product.


----------



## Bergs

I don't think 1955 is saying that you cant try the new models. What he means is that a bow that you test out still can be sold as new.


----------



## enkriss

Why would the shop not have any bows for you to try? That is ridiculous!

So you sell the demo bows at discount at the end of the year. I am sure you would at a minimum break even on them.

So what is dealer cost on a nitrum? What is MSRP?

What's the point of even going to the shop if you can't shoot the bows? That is like buying site unseen. I wouldn't buy a car without going on a test drive first.

If we can't test the bows out what do we have to go out of our way to go to a shop to purchase a bow? We should be able to buy online then.


----------



## Tiggie_00

All the new Hoyt info is available in the 2016 product guide. Download it at Hoyt.com


----------



## Ryjax

Bergs said:


> I don't think 1955 is saying that you cant try the new models. What he means is that a bow that you test out still can be sold as new.


What he sells them for is his business... But his analogy is ignorant... Yes I might try 5 bows and buy 1 but when you take it into account for an entire year you have over a hundred people trying those 5 bows and buying a bow... All of a sudden it makes sense to allow people to test bows... Then again with his attitude he probably doesn't get that much business in a year...


----------



## bstring

1955 said:


> You're kidding, right? You obviously only want to believe what you want to believe. That would mean, our shop would need to buy 20 plus bows (@ about 12,000 plus dollars) just so you can try 5 bows, and MAYBE buy 1! And then, we would have to practically give them away!!! ...According to people like you, all those bows will have had the crap beaten out of them, plus dry fired a few dozen times each!
> 
> Most archery shops are NOT the size of Bass Pro or Cabelas. And there is no way in the world we would be able to keep our doors open after taking 10 grand out of our profit...every year! We HAVE to make money to keep our doors open. Luckily, most half bright people know that and realize that if they want to try a bow, someone else may also.
> 
> That must mean that car dealers do that because it sells cars. On wait, they don't do that either!
> 
> You know what's "so simple"? Start your own archery pro shop and make a living. You'd run out of money in a month.


WOW. Somebody's underwear is a little too tight. Calm down Beavis. Just what is the name of your archery shop? A lot of us would love to know.


----------



## Kris87

I spoke with John Dudley yesterday and wanted to get his opinion about the new bows, but he told me he had to send his prototype back because Hoyt changed the cam design from the original version and he hadn't really had much time to shoot it. I don't know what they changed, and he didn't elaborate. I'll try and get more info from him.


----------



## Bullhound

bstring said:


> WOW. Somebody's underwear is a little too tight. Calm down Beavis. Just what is the name of your archery shop? A lot of us would love to know.


no kidding! That is a shop I'd not waste any time on for sure! Unreal. And people wonder why so many folks buy online..........................


----------



## nestly

1955 said:


> You're kidding, right? You obviously only want to believe what you want to believe. That would mean, our shop would need to buy 20 plus bows (@ about 12,000 plus dollars) just so you can try 5 bows, and MAYBE buy 1! And then, we would have to practically give them away!!! ...According to people like you, all those bows will have had the crap beaten out of them, plus dry fired a few dozen times each!
> 
> Most archery shops are NOT the size of Bass Pro or Cabelas. And there is no way in the world we would be able to keep our doors open after taking 10 grand out of our profit...every year! We HAVE to make money to keep our doors open. Luckily, most half bright people know that and realize that if they want to try a bow, someone else may also.
> 
> That must mean that car dealers do that because it sells cars. On wait, they don't do that either!
> 
> You know what's "so simple"? Start your own archery pro shop and make a living. You'd run out of money in a month.


Oh my goodness, those poor shop owners...

Two shops with equal inventory. Shop "A" lets customers handle and shoot the bows... Shop "B" keeps them locked in a glass display case, and customer can "touch" them only after they pay for it. Which shop is going to sell more bows? How many of those bows go out the door without also selling the customer a rest, sights, quiver, arrows, points, targets, and other accessories? Shop "A" is going to sell more bows and make higher profits not just on bows, but also on accessories because they are more customer friendly. Part of being customer friendly is not getting bent out of shape when a customer would rather not pay the same price for a product with a scratch, or paint chip, or other wear as the same product without any wear. If customers handle/shoot bows, some are going to show "wear" and and it's the shops responsibility to absorb those costs out of the higher profits they're making because they do allow customers to handle the bows. If a shop can't make that arrangement work, then maybe they're not cut out for that business...

And since you brought up cars, you will usually get a better "deal" if you buy a car off the lot than if you order a brand new one, especially if the car has a scratch, stain, or more miles on it.... or perhaps the customer will be satisfied if the dealer agrees to "touch up" the defect at the dealers expense. If we're going to compare apples to apples, then lets compare apples to apples.


----------



## goodoleboy11

I think it looks good this year for Hoyt. Solid line up. Awesome limb stop option. I do think it's funny how they are acting like their dfx cams are so revolutionary with it feeling like it has the string angle of a longer bow. Mathews has been doing that for a while... Creed, chill series, it's been done. Either way the defiant in carbon and aluminum look sick. I'll be shooting both for sure with limb stops


----------



## trucker3573

Ryjax said:


> I was being semi sarcastic, but since you want to actually attack me let me lay it out for you buddy... If you don't have bows for people to test most won't buy... If I walked into your shop and said I want to test this bow, and you told me no I would laugh and walk out. There is no way you can keep every make and model for people to test, but you should at the very least have your top sellers. NoCam, Nitrum, whatever it is you sell the most of..
> Based on your attitude you just showed you wouldn't get my business even if you let me shoot the bow. Which would be a pretty big mistake considering I buy just about every bow I test... It's called customer service... Might not be a big deal where you come from, but here you wouldn't survive without it...


I completely agree with ALL points you made in here. I would think you would have to be almost brain dead to not let people shoot anything you have in stock. If you can't have one flagship from each manufacturer for customers to test out without going out of business you are doing something wrong. I have been to over a half dozen bow shops in the mid michigan area and have been able to test shoot bows at every single one of them.


----------



## Gazzah

Prices are up on Abbey Archery. Australian $ mind you, but it might give you an idea of the price range... :tongue: 

http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/c/aa5/2016+BOWS.html


----------



## Mallardbreath

I'm trying to get my mind around this new string angle claim. If a 30 inch bow has the string angle of a 34 inch bow, doesn't that make the drawn bow have to be longer? In other words, the 30 inch bow when drawn would be as long as a 34 inch bow. Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of having a short bow? Or am I not thinking correctly?????


----------



## ShaftEm01

if this is anywhere near close to US pricing. I'm crushed :'(


----------



## Gazzah

ShaftEm01 said:


> if this is anywhere near close to US pricing. I'm crushed :'(


If that price is in AUD, you're looking at about 1500 USD. Still quite a lot of money, but nowhere near as bad...


----------



## bucky0486

When is the last day to order a 2015 model?


----------



## jaredjms

You can only order a 2015 if Hoyt has it in stock. They will not build one for you at this point-- unless a special favor is called in.


----------



## Tipsntails7

Mallardbreath said:


> I'm trying to get my mind around this new string angle claim. If a 30 inch bow has the string angle of a 34 inch bow, doesn't that make the drawn bow have to be longer? In other words, the 30 inch bow when drawn would be as long as a 34 inch bow. Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of having a short bow? Or am I not thinking correctly?????


They are saying because of the lack of movement in the limbs that where the string comes off the cam would be equal to a regular 34" bow. Now wether that's true remains to be seen. It's more marketing I would assume then anything else. What 34" bow are they using?? Who knows.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Yeah, but now its being done right! String angle doesn't matter much attached to junk... ;-)



goodoleboy11 said:


> I think it looks good this year for Hoyt. Solid line up. Awesome limb stop option. I do think it's funny how they are acting like their dfx cams are so revolutionary with it feeling like it has the string angle of a longer bow. Mathews has been doing that for a while... Creed, chill series, it's been done. Either way the defiant in carbon and aluminum look sick. I'll be shooting both for sure with limb stops


----------



## goodoleboy11

THE ELKMAN said:


> Yeah, but now its being done right! String angle doesn't matter much attached to junk... ;-)


Hahah


----------



## ontarget7

Not sure how some can't see the string angle concept not working and only a marketing gimmick. Quite easy to see what they are referring to. 
One thing not mentioned is the pre loaded well beyond parallel limbs will most likely give way to higher tension loads on the cables. You will more than likely see an even firmer backwall than the 2015 models due to this change.


----------



## huntertroy

This carbon is growing on me quick


----------



## THE ELKMAN

And even stiffer with the new limb stop option...



ontarget7 said:


> Not sure how some can't see the string angle concept not working and only a marketing gimmick. Quite easy to see what they are referring to.
> One thing not mentioned is the pre loaded well beyond parallel limbs will most likely give way to higher tension loads on the cables. You will more than likely see an even firmer backwall than the 2015 models due to this change.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

I like that Under Armor camo option. Pretty cool looking.



huntertroy said:


> This carbon is growing on me quick


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> And even stiffer with the new limb stop option...


Have tried my fair share of the Hybrids with limb stops and actually don't prefer them. Nice option for some but I would have to pass


----------



## lunghit

ontarget7 said:


> Not sure how some can't see the string angle concept not working and only a marketing gimmick. Quite easy to see what they are referring to.
> One thing not mentioned is the pre loaded well beyond parallel limbs will most likely give way to higher tension loads on the cables. You will more than likely see an even firmer backwall than the 2015 models due to this change.


Are they pre loaded more than the PSE's and Mathews Chill bows? From looking at them online I don't see them to be. I'm really looking as to why these will need special limb brackets to press these while the other beyond parallel bows don't. I do plan on shooting them asap but will not buy if my press can't handle it.


----------



## ontarget7

lunghit said:


> Are they pre loaded more than the PSE's and Mathews Chill bows? From looking at them online I don't see them to be. I'm really looking as to why these will need special limb brackets to press these while the other beyond parallel bows don't. I do plan on shooting them asap but will not buy if my press can't handle it.


Since the EZ press is requiring new fingers I would have to say it probably is more pre loaded than the PSE's or Chills. You don't have issues pressing them with standard fingers. I have heard reports that if you pressed the new Hoyt's with standard fingers the bow will shoot straight down and out of the press.


----------



## lunghit

ontarget7 said:


> Since the EZ press is requiring new fingers I would have to say it probably is more pre loaded than the PSE's or Chills. You don't have issues pressing them with standard fingers. I have heard reports that if you pressed the new Hoyt's with standard fingers the bow will shoot straight down and out of the press.


Actually I own the Bowa press and nothing will shoot out from that. I just want to hear the Bowa can safely handle it. This might be my first Hoyt since the 2003 Razortec so I hope it will work.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

i love that ridge reaper camo option


----------



## ontarget7

lunghit said:


> Actually I own the Bowa press and nothing will shoot out from that. I just want to hear the Bowa can safely handle it. This might be my first Hoyt since the 2003 Razortec so I hope it will work.


The more I am hearing, you should fine


----------



## lunghit

Good to hear. Can't wait to shoot one


----------



## Ironman8.

Would a Bowmaster possibly work with the new Hoyts? If there's not a portable press that would work, then that may keep me from switching over...


----------



## batsonbe

THE ELKMAN said:


> I like that Under Armor camo option. Pretty cool looking.


I like the looks of the camo options Hoyt offers but for durability reasons on a carbon bow I will stick with the blackout option


----------



## KMiha

ontarget7 said:


> Not sure how some can't see the string angle concept not working and only a marketing gimmick. Quite easy to see what they are referring to.
> One thing not mentioned is the pre loaded well beyond parallel limbs will most likely give way to higher tension loads on the cables. You will more than likely see an even firmer backwall than the 2015 models due to this change.


I don't think anyone said it was a gimmick. I think some are just saying it's been done before, or don't quite understand how it works. Don't think Hoyt should be ripped though either, they haven't said that it's a "revolutionary" concept or anything like that.


----------



## caspian

Ryjax said:


> I think I've seen that thread... It's pretty simple have 1 demo bow for each make/model you sell. When the new stuff comes out sell it at a discount that still allows you to either break even or make a little profit. The money you "lose" off that bow will pay for itself with the sales of new bows throughout the year.


exactly. I am not plonking down $2000 (which is my local prices) for something without shooting it first, any more than I would buy a car without driving one. it's idiotic to expect otherwise.


----------



## caspian

jmack73 said:


> $949 !! Good God thats expensive......


nah. come see it from my point of view.

http://www.pats-archery.com/Hoyt-Nitrum-34-compound-bow-hoyt-IN-STOCK


----------



## Clocked92

I'm curious of this too. Just got a bowmaster press for my birthday and used it a handful of time on my Hoyt Charger. Would definitely push me to a Nitrum 30 if I can't use it on a new Defiant. The bow shop in my town isn't exactly the best and a good Hoyt dealer is over 2 hours away.


----------



## mathews1968

pro shop told me today hoyt drop their entire bow line for 2016 that floored me thats crazy


----------



## olehemlock

hoyt1968 said:


> pro shop told me today hoyt drop their entire bow line for 2016 that floored me thats crazy


Go to Hoyt.com and download the 2016 info, then you will know how much your dealer knows.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> Have tried my fair share of the Hybrids with limb stops and actually don't prefer them. Nice option for some but I would have to pass


Agreed...^ --- Definitely not an option I would use, but for the guys that can't get it out of their head... There it is.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

hoyt1968 said:


> pro shop told me today hoyt drop their entire bow line for 2016 that floored me thats crazy


Yeah. My dealer told me that Hoyt was doing away with their bow line this year and switching all their attention to building Motorcycles made out of cat hair and fairy dust...:iamwithstupid: :jksign: of course


----------



## bucky0486

Just in case anyone is still following the Hoyt release, Hoyt's website is currently being updated.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Hopefully they put up some videos with update


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I have been wanting to see the updated website for a couple of days now. Glad they are getting it out there with some videos of the actual bows.


----------



## bowhunter727

Yea vids if draw and limbs would be great


----------



## Ethan Smith

Will the shops at least have a test model of the carbons, or will those be held until December as well? I think I'm literally the only person at my shop that shoots the #2 cam, so I might be able to have mine a little early.


----------



## Bowfreak

Only if your shop ordered them for their sneak peak and ordered the number 2 cam.



Ethan Smith said:


> Will the shops at least have a test model of the carbons, or will those be held until December as well? I think I'm literally the only person at my shop that shoots the #2 cam, so I might be able to have mine a little early.


----------



## Ethan Smith

He told me his shop only typically has one #2 because Hoyt makes him buy one for the preview for people to try out. He didn't specify if it was for both carbon and aluminum, or just one or the other, but I'm really hoping he got a carbon. If so, I'm golden!


----------



## Bowfreak

Each sneak peek had 6 bows on it. 2 carbons, 2 aluminum, and 2 price point bows. So if he didn't do any sneak peeks and just ordered a bow, then that bow would ship after all the sneak peek orders. He would have filled out the sneak peek if he did any, so he should know if ordered a #2 cam in either the carbon or aluminum bow as it was completely his choice on that decision.


----------



## rattlinman

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed...^ --- Definitely not an option I would use, but for the guys that can't get it out of their head... There it is.


Same here. I think that option is for the guys that think they need 90% letoff and don't hold against the wall while aiming.....but it will make them folks happy!


----------



## Bowhunter0224

I don't like a bow that wants to jump out of my hand the whole time against the wall


----------



## Ethan Smith

Bowfreak said:


> Each sneak peek had 6 bows on it. 2 carbons, 2 aluminum, and 2 price point bows. So if he didn't do any sneak peeks and just ordered a bow, then that bow would ship after all the sneak peek orders. He would have filled out the sneak peek if he did any, so he should know if ordered a #2 cam in either the carbon or aluminum bow as it was completely his choice on that decision.


Maybe I misunderstood what he was saying then. All I know is that he said he has to buy at least one bow with a #2 cam, or he wouldn't buy any. I only know because I went to get my draw length switched on my Turbo and he still had a #2 Nitrum turbo that he had to pull out of the box to switch mods with me.


----------



## Ethan Smith

Bowhunter0224 said:


> I don't like a bow that wants to jump out of my hand the whole time against the wall


That's how I felt about mine as well until I got it properly in time. I'm talking about VERY jumpy. Once I had it in time, it held very solid. It only tried to take off when I relax a little too much.


----------



## rattlinman

Bowhunter0224 said:


> I don't like a bow that wants to jump out of my hand the whole time against the wall





Ethan Smith said:


> That's how I felt about mine as well until I got it properly in time. I'm talking about VERY jumpy. Once I had it in time, it held very solid. It only tried to take off when I relax a little too much.


Off topic and will probably hurt someone's feelings, but Ethan is right. On a bow set at 70 lbs with 75% letoff, the shooter is only holding 17.5 lbs against the wall. If the bow is properly timed, either the shooter is not strong enough to hold 17 lbs firmly against the wall or they are RELAXING before the shot and allowing the bow to come off the wall. Both are issues with the shooter, not the cam. If you are relaxing that much, your form is breaking down.

I chuckle when I hear the phrase "jumpy cam" because it all has to do with the shooter's form and not the cam design, that goes for any company, not just Hoyt.

But hey, one bow company has made a name for themselves by claiming not to have a "jumpy cam" so to all his own I guess! :beer: Let's all hide our form flaws by shooting a bow with such a huge valley that we can come a full inch off the wall........sorry, end of rant.:zip:


----------



## nestly

Not disagreeing with the form comment....but no one can maintain form forever. Shot window is shortest indoor.....then outdoor with more external variables....then it all depends on the animal when hunting


----------



## 4IDARCHER

rattlinman said:


> Off topic and will probably hurt someone's feelings, but Ethan is right. On a bow set at 70 lbs with 75% letoff, the shooter is only holding 17.5 lbs against the wall. If the bow is properly timed, either the shooter is not strong enough to hold 17 lbs firmly against the wall or they are RELAXING before the shot and allowing the bow to come off the wall. Both are issues with the shooter, not the cam. If you are relaxing that much, your form is breaking down.
> 
> I chuckle when I hear the phrase "jumpy cam" because it all has to do with the shooter's form and not the cam design, that goes for any company, not just Hoyt.
> 
> But hey, one bow company has made a name for themselves by claiming not to have a "jumpy cam" so to all his own I guess! :beer: Let's all hide our form flaws by shooting a bow with such a huge valley that we can come a full inch off the wall........sorry, end of rant.:zip:


Rattliman,
I agree that in theory and under unpressured situations you are absolutely correct. Proper form and properly fitted bows will do a wholel lot to relieve the jumpy cam. The thing I have learned though is there is theory or study (range) and there is real world application.

I want a bow that helps me, and if it doesn't make up for my mistakes it at least doesn't punish me as much for them. In archery right or wrong we usually use the term forgivness for this. That is what I usually seek in a hunting bow. For a rifle comparison I liken it to my .300 WM and my .308. I have an extremely accurate .300WM that shoots incredibly. It wears a very nice scope that is 4.5x14. Fully ready to go it weighs in at almost 10lb. I also have a 18 in barreled .308 that regually shoots about 1.75 MOA with my choosen ammo (not neccessarily it's favorite, but my favorite for what it does on game). On the range or purely stationary I would take the .300 WM 10 out of 10 times if money was on the line for a shooting contest. When it comes to huntng though I am just as likely to pick the .308 (if I were to rifle hunt agian) unless it is under very specific circumstances. This is becuase that although the weight and magnification of the WM makes it very accurate to shoot, the pointability and easy of use of the .308 make it more user friendly in the majority of hunting circumstances. It is not as over accurate, but the qualites of the weapon and it's ability to place a projectile with 2in of target quickly and without a lot of effort overrides (in most hunting circumstances, not all) the advantages of the .300WM to place one exactly where I want it to go, but takes a bit more effort to get it there.

Hope this helps a bit to show why (at least for me) I choose bows that don't reinforce perfect form.

Also this was off topic I know and I believe the new cams WILL be very user friendly.


----------



## bucky0486

rattlinman said:


> Off topic and will probably hurt someone's feelings, but Ethan is right. On a bow set at 70 lbs with 75% letoff, the shooter is only holding 17.5 lbs against the wall. If the bow is properly timed, either the shooter is not strong enough to hold 17 lbs firmly against the wall or they are RELAXING before the shot and allowing the bow to come off the wall. Both are issues with the shooter, not the cam. If you are relaxing that much, your form is breaking down.
> 
> I chuckle when I hear the phrase "jumpy cam" because it all has to do with the shooter's form and not the cam design, that goes for any company, not just Hoyt.
> 
> But hey, one bow company has made a name for themselves by claiming not to have a "jumpy cam" so to all his own I guess! :beer: Let's all hide our form flaws by shooting a bow with such a huge valley that we can come a full inch off the wall........sorry, end of rant.:zip:


True, but sometimes you need to let the bow down, like in hunting scenarios. It's nice to be able to let down easily.


----------



## rattlinman

4IDARCHER said:


> Rattliman,
> I agree that in theory and under unpressured situations you are absolutely correct. Proper form and properly fitted bows will do a wholel lot to relieve the jumpy cam. The thing I have learned though is there is theory or study (range) and there is real world application.
> 
> I want a bow that helps me, and if it doesn't make up for my mistakes it at least doesn't punish me as much for them. In archery right or wrong we usually use the term forgivness for this. That is what I usually seek in a hunting bow. For a rifle comparison I liken it to my .300 WM and my .308. I have an extremely accurate .300WM that shoots incredibly. It wears a very nice scope that is 4.5x14. Fully ready to go it weighs in at almost 10lb. I also have a 18 in barreled .308 that regually shoots about 1.75 MOA with my choosen ammo (not neccessarily it's favorite, but my favorite for what it does on game). On the range or purely stationary I would take the .300 WM 10 out of 10 times if money was on the line for a shooting contest. When it comes to huntng though I am just as likely to pick the .308 (if I were to rifle hunt agian) unless it is under very specific circumstances. This is becuase that although the weight and magnification of the WM makes it very accurate to shoot, the pointability and easy of use of the .308 make it more user friendly in the majority of hunting circumstances. It is not as over accurate, but the qualites of the weapon and it's ability to place a projectile with 2in of target quickly and without a lot of effort overrides (in most hunting circumstances, not all) the advantages of the .300WM to place one exactly where I want it to go, but takes a bit more effort to get it there.
> 
> *Hope this helps a bit to show why (at least for me) I choose bows that don't reinforce perfect form.*
> 
> Also this was off topic I know and I believe the new cams WILL be very user friendly.


While I understand your reasoning, I appreciate that you acknowledged that form is the issue, no the cam. It's probably my archery OCD, but I want to be as accurate as I can personally. :cheers:


----------



## mantolino1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvnN2pX1SGs


----------



## rattlinman

bucky0486 said:


> True, but sometimes you need to let the bow down, like in hunting scenarios. It's nice to be able to let down easily.


You may have to explain it to me better, but I can let down a low letoff bow much easier than a deep valley high letoff bow.


----------



## rattlinman

Back on topic, I'm really anticipating seeing these new bows!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

The new videos are up on FB describing the bow's tech.


----------



## 0nepin

Here the latest HOYT technology video .pretty impressive . http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi78tus3KtA


----------



## bucky0486

rattlinman said:


> You may have to explain it to me better, but I can let down a low letoff bow much easier than a deep valley high letoff bow.


So, I guess I was responding to something you weren't saying. I was referring to having a very steep valley where, once you creep forward too much, it can be a bear trying to get it back. I wasn't referring to holding weight.


----------



## jaredjms

http://youtu.be/WvnN2pX1SGs

Defiant looks pretty awesome, check out the video


----------



## Ethan Smith

Defiant and others being shipped to dealers today.


----------



## Ethan Smith

Prices off of Lancasterarchery.com


----------



## OldeDelphArcher

jmack73 said:


> Lots of products that you use in your endevors are made in China, Pakistan, India and so forth. Mind as well join the rest of the world in the new Global economy as you dont have to like it but you wont be able to get around it.


You're all missing the point, yes lots of things i buy are made in China, toilet paper etc., but not $1600 items such as a Hoyt bow. Hoyt carbon bows are obscenely priced for a Chinese made product. Especially given that the finish I have seen on most of them has been simply dreadful.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

They aren't made in China! LMAO!



OldeDelphArcher said:


> You're all missing the point, yes lots of things i buy are made in China, toilet paper etc., but not $1600 items such as a Hoyt bow. Hoyt carbon bows are obscenely priced for a Chinese made product. Especially given that the finish I have seen on most of them has been simply dreadful.


----------



## Ethan Smith

This is a little off the China subject (lol), but does anyone know of a shop that has stock ordered a Harvest Brown Carbon? I don't particularly care which model (30,34,turbo) I just don't want to wait until August of i order now. Looks like stock orders will be filled again in May, but none of my local shops order the harvest brown.


2015 Carbon Spyder Turbo - 27"/70#Harvest Brown w/ Realtree Xtra limbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uphunter

I just ordered a Carbon Defiant in Ridge reaper camo for a customer and was told mid August


Ethan Smith said:


> This is a little off the China subject (lol), but does anyone know of a shop that has stock ordered a Harvest Brown Carbon? I don't particularly care which model (30,34,turbo) I just don't want to wait until August of i order now. Looks like stock orders will be filled again in May, but none of my local shops order the harvest brown.
> 
> 
> 2015 Carbon Spyder Turbo - 27"/70#Harvest Brown w/ Realtree Xtra limbs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp

THE ELKMAN said:


> They aren't made in China! LMAO!


Its been said for years that the Hoyt carbon risers are manufactured in China...has something changed?


----------



## BrokenLimbs

THE ELKMAN said:


> They aren't made in China! LMAO!


Actually, the truth is: Yes, carbon risers are made in China and I believe that they're designed by some Italian company to boot. (On that note, even an "American made" sticker means very little here in the US. Pretty much means they just "bolted it together here, even though everything came from overseas.) ~ I still bought one, because it really doesn't matter because..... Almost everything is made "elsewhere", just take a look at the fine print on the box/packaging. (Even most of the stuff we're let to believe is made here, really isn't.) ~ We may "bolt things together" and add "finishing touches" etc, but does that really mean the stuff is "American Made?"


----------



## Ethan Smith

uphunter said:


> I just ordered a Carbon Defiant in Ridge reaper camo for a customer and was told mid August


Yessir. That's what I DONT want. I'm hoping that I can find a dealer that has already ordered a harvest brown as store stock, not specifically for a customer. I was told those stock orders that were ordered a while back should be expected around mid May (or at least that is when his orders were supposed to be in).


----------



## OldeDelphArcher

spike camp said:


> Its been said for years that the Hoyt carbon risers are manufactured in China...has something changed?


They are made by an Italian tennis racket company that specializes in carbon sports equipment, however this Italian company outsources production to a Chinese composites specialist. So yes they are indeed still made in China unlike some of the other brands offering carbon risers. I have seen some absolutely awful finishes on Hoyt carbon risers especially their black finishes where i have seen dozens with black permanent marker pen used to 'color' over the many blemishes. Again 100% unacceptable on a $1600 bow. I was so disgusted with Hoyt that I sold my Carbon Element.


----------

